# Fat or in foal



## JJS (14 April 2017)

I'll start this with two provisos: one, I know that it's been asked a million times before, and two, I'll be making a vets appointment on Tuesday. 

So, a bit of backstory. I bought my mare in August. I know that she was with a dealer between late May and mid June at least, although it may have been for a little longer than this. I also know that there was a Welsh D stallion on the premises, although I have no knowledge to make me think that my mare was ever with him. Before that, I believe she came over from Ireland. 

I posted on the forum last summer because she had really prominent milk veins. I'd never before seen them in a mare that wasn't pregnant, but after a number of posters said they had geldings with the same, and after looking at practically every horse I could find, I realised she wasn't the only one, went on my merry way, and thought no more of it. 

However, since having my mare, she hasn't come into season once. I've had mares before and know what to look for, so unless she's just incredibly subtle about the whole affair, I'm pretty certain she hasn't had one. And now she's started to pile on the pounds - but only on her stomach. 

So, I'm going to share the call out cost with a friend who also needs the vet out, and she'll be ringing the practice up on Tuesday. I'm desperately hoping that she's simply fat and that we can crack on with bootcamp and get her weight back down, so losing the money spent on an examination is neither here nor there. 

However, in the meantime, whilst I'm waiting for an answer, does anyone have an opinion one way or another: fat or in foal? I'm sincerely hoping that the consensus is the former to put my mind at rest whilst I wait, and that it's my overactive imagination and nothing more at play here! 

Sorry for the essay and thanks in advance for your opinions!

Normal summer weight 







Two days ago













Today


----------



## Feival (14 April 2017)

In foal I would say as her belly is pretty low hanging.


----------



## horselady (14 April 2017)

Enjoy your BOGOF! I think she is in foal.


----------



## TheMule (14 April 2017)

Looks like there's some udder development going on too. I'd say in foal


----------



## FfionWinnie (14 April 2017)

She's more in foal than my in foal mare!


----------



## ihatework (14 April 2017)

Oh dear! I think your suspicions might be right!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 April 2017)

Has she foaled before?  I'd be a bit suspicious of that bag tbh.


----------



## horselady (14 April 2017)

I'd be doing a pregnancy test now to be certain. It does look very likely though.


----------



## JJS (14 April 2017)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Has she foaled before?  I'd be a bit suspicious of that bag tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Not as far as I know. I compared her to the other mare in our field and was worried that I was starting to see the beginning of a bag. Oh dear!


----------



## Wagtail (14 April 2017)

Yep, she's in foal IMO. I hope you're pleased and will be able to cope!


----------



## SEL (14 April 2017)

A part Welsh baby should be very nice!


----------



## irish_only (14 April 2017)

Oh dear. Yes she is in foal. If you look from behind they tend to be a little lopsided.


----------



## crabbymare (14 April 2017)

do you have a picture from behind? it does look as if she could be looking at giving you a suprise in a month or so


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 April 2017)

My first impression was that it was fat but on seeing the bag.......

Good luck with vet.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 April 2017)

Foaly foaly foaly. Another forum BOGOF methinks.......


----------



## JJS (14 April 2017)

crabbymare said:



			do you have a picture from behind? it does look as if she could be looking at giving you a suprise in a month or so
		
Click to expand...

Not a very good one, as her rather sizeable derriere tends to get in the way!







I also took this (sorry for the graphic nature), hoping to compare it to examples on the internet, but my inexpert eyes can't make heads nor tails of it.


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 April 2017)

how exiting, dont forget we will need lots of piccies of the new arrival.....


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 April 2017)

Has her vulva lengthened?  It will start to lengthen and slacken as pregnancy progresses.  At rest is the best time to view as some mares tense up when you move their tail.  Keep taking pics so you can compare.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (14 April 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			She's more in foal than my in foal mare!
		
Click to expand...

I actually snorted with laughter when I read that !!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (14 April 2017)

If it is a bogoff good luck. My bogoff was my horse of a lifetime, he is now 19 and semi retired.


----------



## suffolkmare (14 April 2017)

Yep, her belly looks suspicious... watch it closely! With a friends mare, the first we knew was suddenly seeing a movement, then more definite kicks followed, so vet checked, foal arrived 2-3 weeks later! Filly is now a cracking young coblet. Another BOGOF I know of is now out eventing and he's little superstar!  Do keep us posted!


----------



## FfionWinnie (14 April 2017)

Sukistokes2 said:



			I actually snorted with laughter when I read that !!

Click to expand...

lol it was the first thought that came into my head. She's definitely in foal due in July:







And has no udder to speak of (pic to follow can't get photobucket to to give me the code!)


----------



## Beausmate (15 April 2017)

She looks a very similar shape to my mare.  I too thought I had a BOGOF but nope, nothing there and she now just looks fat.  Not sure what happened with the pregnant look, but it disappeared after the second time I wormed for tapeworm.  Maybe a coincidence, maybe she was actually pregnant but I'll never know for sure.

Her belly was bigger and lower than your mare's, OP, so don't panic just yet!


----------



## Goldenstar (15 April 2017)

I have to say I think there's fair chance that's just one fat horse .


----------



## Equi (15 April 2017)

B/w cob mare from Ireland came via dealer I'd have said infoal before I saw the pics lol 

But yes I'm pretty certain she is! There is bag development and pretty significant vulva elongation the belly would be he last thing I look at esp in a younger mare but hers is lopsided from behind she's also not got a huge amount of muscle in he back end. A vet probably won't scan that far along and blood tests will take time and frankly this late won't give an accurate result. It might Even be too late for an equine pee test.


----------



## Goldenstar (15 April 2017)

At this stage the vet will just stick their arm in .


----------



## TBmum (15 April 2017)

in foal would be my guess


----------



## FfionWinnie (15 April 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			At this stage the vet will just stick their arm in .
		
Click to expand...

Just need a hand, it'll be coming up to meet the vet


----------



## KittenInTheTree (15 April 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			I have to say I think there's fair chance that's just one fat horse .
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Even if there is a BOGOF on board, to judge by the photos that mare is very fat. Her neck has visible wrinkles in one of the photos!


----------



## Goldenstar (15 April 2017)

Years ago I worked for a family who had a well bred TB mare .
An experianced mother and easy breeder we waited for her baby to arrive  she looked big got bigger her tummy dropped we 'saw ' legs moving .
She had always foaled very quickly after waxing so we watched and watched and watched eventually when a month late the vet put his hand in .
She must have aborted her foal in the field over the winter and something had dragged it off .
Que a very strict diet .


----------



## Gloi (15 April 2017)

I'd say a BOGOF but not for a few weeks yet. Hope you get a nice foal and it was the Welsh cob and not a Shetland on a box.


----------



## JJS (15 April 2017)

KittenInTheTree said:



			I agree. Even if there is a BOGOF on board, to judge by the photos that mare is very fat. Her neck has visible wrinkles in one of the photos!
		
Click to expand...

I promise she doesn't have neck wrinkles! I'm pretty sure it's just the way her hair is sitting. Mare has been on a strict diet and I'd be mortified if she actually did have them!


----------



## FfionWinnie (15 April 2017)

I don't think she looks all that fat she looks pregnant to me.  Can you feel her ribs op?


----------



## JJS (15 April 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			I don't think she looks all that fat she looks pregnant to me.  Can you feel her ribs op?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. No fat pads, no rain gutter along her back, and she's not at all cresty. If she was fat elsewhere, I wouldn't be worrying, but she isn't, and she's had her weight carefully monitored ever since arriving in August.


----------



## FfionWinnie (15 April 2017)

JJS said:



			Yes. No fat pads, no rain gutter along her back, and she's not at all cresty. If she was fat elsewhere, I wouldn't be worrying, but she isn't, and she's had her weight carefully monitored ever since arriving in August.
		
Click to expand...

That's absolutely how she looks to me from the pics. I'm surprised how many people think she's just fat as she has a big belly and not fat in my eyes over the rest of her for a cob. Pictures can be deceptive of course but to me she doesn't look fat enough to have that belly on her.


----------



## Equi (15 April 2017)

If she is pregnant you want weight on her. They drop that weight after with feeding a foal!


----------



## JJS (15 April 2017)

equi said:



			If she is pregnant you want weight on her. They drop that weight after with feeding a foal!
		
Click to expand...

That's my dilemma - and the reason I want her vet checked ASAP! If she's not in foal, it's time to seriously restrict her grazing and up her exercise; if she is, I should be doing the opposite!


----------



## Wagtail (15 April 2017)

One of the first things I noticed was that her rump was not at all fat like many cobs. You can see her hip bones, not curves.


----------



## SEL (15 April 2017)

I spotted the little Welsh mare on our yard was pregnant last year by the lack of crest and bottom - she was all tummy. My YO bet me £10 I was wrong & never paid out! Waiting for her to pop was painful. She was 'a few weeks off' for months.


----------



## Equi (15 April 2017)

Wagtail said:



			One of the first things I noticed was that her rump was not at all fat like many cobs. You can see her hip bones, not curves.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree that's why I'm so convinced she's in foal.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (15 April 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			At this stage the vet will just stick their arm in .
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. The vet was up to our yard last week to do this. Love him, he's a man of few words: 'Yes, that's a leg'. Pretty skew mare, no-one has any idea what the sire is as she came from a dealer.


----------



## JJS (15 April 2017)

Boobies seemed bigger again today, so although I'm still holding out hope that she isn't, I'm not sure what else would explain that.


----------



## OldNag (15 April 2017)

I am also going for Foal.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (16 April 2017)

I also think she's in foal...could be interesting!!!


----------



## windand rain (16 April 2017)

I think its a foal too but some mares bag up in spring due o the grass


----------



## JJS (16 April 2017)

windand rain said:



			I think its a foal too but some mares bag up in spring due o the grass
		
Click to expand...

Actually, that's a very good point, and one that I was worrying too much to come up with by myself. I just saw this and freaked!


----------



## horselady (16 April 2017)

I think you should be doing a pregnancy test now!!!!


----------



## JJS (16 April 2017)

horselady said:



			I think you should be doing a pregnancy test now!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think that she'd be too far along for anything but a physical examination, wouldn't she? I'll qualify this with the fact that I have absolutely no experience of breeding.


----------



## horselady (16 April 2017)

JJS said:



			I think that she'd be too far along for anything but a physical examination, wouldn't she? I'll qualify this with the fact that I have absolutely no experience of breeding.
		
Click to expand...

they can only be done up to the 5th month so too late for yours then but I would be getting the vet out to check.


----------



## JJS (16 April 2017)

horselady said:



			they can only be done up to the 5th month so too late for yours then but I would be getting the vet out to check.
		
Click to expand...

Friend is calling the vets on Tuesday to book in both my mare and hers as we're planning on splitting the call out charge, so hopefully they'll be able to fit M in soon!


----------



## varkie (16 April 2017)

There is a blood test which will test in late stage of pregnancy, but it's probably easier for the vet just to have a feel.  

I do breed, and she does look suspiciously round and as if a bag is developing (the lengthening of the ladyparts usually only happens in the last days.  But if I've learnt one thing breeding, it's that you never know for sure what will happen next!  So test first, then make a plan.  

The problem is, mares can vary so much.  I have two mares due to foal imminently.  One mare is due Wednesday, and is HUGE.  The size of a small country.  She also has a nice big bag and has slackened off well.  The other mare is due a week today, and if I didn't tell you see was in foal, you'd never know.  She has a smaller belly than your mare, and a smaller bag!  But this is normal for her.


----------



## Coblover63 (17 April 2017)

Have a look at her from the front and see if her belly sticks out more one side than the other.   It won't do that if she is just fat.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 April 2017)

Coblover63 said:



			Have a look at her from the front and see if her belly sticks out more one side than the other.   It won't do that if she is just fat.
		
Click to expand...

It did on the mare I cared for I suspect it was epic wind .


----------



## JJS (17 April 2017)

Possibly the silliest question anyone has ever asked, but would there be any reason for the flies to bother her more if she's bagging up? The area around her teats is still enlarged today, but covered in lots of pinprick-sized dots of blood. The only explanation would be flies, but they've never bothered her before and didn't seem to have bothered the six others that she shares a field with. I just wanted to check that this wasn't some sort of sign that she'd produced a bit of milk hence attracting them.


----------



## Equi (18 April 2017)

JJS said:



			Possibly the silliest question anyone has ever asked, but would there be any reason for the flies to bother her more if she's bagging up? The area around her teats is still enlarged today, but covered in lots of pinprick-sized dots of blood. The only explanation would be flies, but they've never bothered her before and didn't seem to have bothered the six others that she shares a field with. I just wanted to check that this wasn't some sort of sign that she'd produced a bit of milk hence attracting them.
		
Click to expand...

It's entirely possible.


----------



## Hexx (18 April 2017)

Any news?


----------



## JJS (18 April 2017)

The vet we wanted out is not available until Wednesday 26th, so another week of waiting before we find out for definite.


----------



## shirl62 (18 April 2017)

The suspense continues....When my female yorkie  ( she is not petite a big 17 lber  ) was ravished by my sisters lad ( a yorkie as well ) it was very difficult to tell. I was very fortunate that my OH had a portable ultrasound scanner. I managed to scan her and yes indeed she was pregnant...At first we thought maybe 3 pups, but as time went by it was apparent that she must have absorbed the other 2. Managed to see ribs and also heart beating on the scan. Had a lovely 6 0z pup which we kept. 

Shirl


----------



## Equi (18 April 2017)

Eeeek. A week can change them a lot at this stage if she is. So keep watching her


----------



## 3Beasties (18 April 2017)

Blimey, I think the suspense would kill me if I had to wait a week!!


----------



## JJS (18 April 2017)

shirl62 said:



			The suspense continues....
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it does! M's udder is bigger again today and she's now started to swell up in front of it too. I'm still hoping it's the spring grass playing tricks, but it will be a little over week before I know for sure and the suspense is killing me!

I would also very much like to go back to a point where my camera roll is not so full of horse boobies!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 April 2017)

LOL, mine was full of fanny at one point.  

I don't think I could bear waiting.


----------



## 3Beasties (18 April 2017)

Can you not get a different vet out sooner?


----------



## JJS (18 April 2017)

3Beasties said:



			Can you not get a different vet out sooner?
		
Click to expand...

I can, but this is the vet whose opinion I trust the most. I'm going to have a think about it overnight, and if I really can't handle the waiting, I might call tomorrow and make an earlier appointment with somebody else.


----------



## FfionWinnie (18 April 2017)

No way could I wait.


----------



## Auslander (18 April 2017)

JJS said:



			I can, but this is the vet whose opinion I trust the most. .
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but you're not unravelling a complex veterinary issue here, so it doesn't have to be your preferred vet. Just one with eyes, arms and a box of surgical gloves!


----------



## crabbymare (18 April 2017)

I would suggest getting any vet tha knows how to put an arm in a backside and feel as if she is in foal and bagging up quickly it is possible for her to have foaled by next wednesday. some mares will bag up quickly and others will do it over a few weeks so you really do not want to be thinking you have plenty of time


----------



## 3Beasties (18 April 2017)

Auslander said:



			Yes, but you're not unravelling a complex veterinary issue here, so it doesn't have to be your preferred vet. Just one with eyes, arms and a box of surgical gloves!
		
Click to expand...

This!

You need to be able to prepare and get her on the appropriate diet either way. Alot can change in a week so you would be better knowing what you are dealing with asap!


----------



## JJS (18 April 2017)

So I've spoken to the friend I'm sharing the call out with. Luckily, she's been very nice about me wanting to move it forward, and has said she's happy for me to phone them tomorrow and arrange an appointment with a different vet if they're available sooner. So fingers crossed I should have my answer before the week is out!

M is also going to be moved into a separate paddock tomorrow to be on the safe side, with just her favourite field mate for company. He's the gentlest old Welsh gelding so I assume she should be fine with that set-up, but if anyone thinks differently, please let me know. She'll be able to see the others from the field I'm moving her into, so can be by herself if necessary. I just don't want to stress her out unnecessarily when she's used to being in a group.


----------



## Equi (18 April 2017)

I have my mare out with my yearling. She's got quite maternal and will nicker to the yearling when it's "bed" time which she never did before lol I think keeping her in company until she decides otherwise is healthy. I won't have her with my gelding though cause he can get a bit too close and if she randomly popped out in the paddock I fear he would get into bother.


----------



## Goldenstar (19 April 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			No way could I wait.
		
Click to expand...

Me too if the horse is not in foal and those things are being seen ( swelling Around the udder etc) the horse is at risk of a bout of laminitis and if there's no foal in there the mare needs to be on a massive diet immediately .
If the mare is in foal she needs to managed accordingly now.


----------



## JJS (19 April 2017)

I've spoken to the vets this morning and they still can't get her in before Monday. So Monday the 24th sometime between 9.30 and 12. I was very much hoping I'd know before then but unfortunately that's not an option.


----------



## SEL (19 April 2017)

JJS said:



			I've spoken to the vets this morning and they still can't get her in before Monday. So Monday the 24th sometime between 9.30 and 12. I was very much hoping I'd know before then but unfortunately that's not an option.
		
Click to expand...

The waiting would drive me spare! Is she carrying any crest? The giveaway with the BOGOF on our yard last year was that she was a welsh mare with one very large tummy, but zero crest on her......


----------



## JJS (19 April 2017)

SEL said:



			The waiting would drive me spare! Is she carrying any crest? The giveaway with the BOGOF on our yard last year was that she was a welsh mare with one very large tummy, but zero crest on her......
		
Click to expand...

It is driving me spare! When my friend spoke to the vets yesterday to make the original appointment, she was told we would have to wait until Wednesday for John Baird, or could do later this week with another vet. Less than 24 hours later they've booked up and can't fit them in until Monday morning.

No, no crest, and she's actually got a reasonably visible spine and hipbones too. If I didn't know that she was wormed up to date I might be suspecting that, but she definitely is, and is so easy to do that I'm 100 percent certain she's always got the full dose.

Despite that, we have a large belly and a bag that, although it's not full, is getting bigger each day. Fingers are still firmly crossed that it's spring grass, but our herd hasn't changed fields since the beginning of February, so she's not suddenly gone from poor grazing to rich.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (19 April 2017)

JJS said:



			I've spoken to the vets this morning and they still can't get her in before Monday. So Monday the 24th sometime between 9.30 and 12. I was very much hoping I'd know before then but unfortunately that's not an option.
		
Click to expand...

Keep an eye on her, I was in your position and couldn't tell if my mare was carrying. So i booked up the vet and by the time he came she had bagged up and waxed up. When I asked him was she expecting , he looked and just laughed. Was wasted money really, nothing to do but wait. 

I turned her out in a nice paddock and left her to it, a week later we had a lovely colt foal.


----------



## Gloi (19 April 2017)

We want pictures when the foal arrives


----------



## Feival (19 April 2017)

5 years ago my mare looked identical to yours and a month later she gave birth to a straping colt foal, i'm 100% certain is in foal and is due in the next few weeks.


----------



## TheMule (19 April 2017)

I'm even more convinced now that she is. She's not ready to foal yet but I doubt it'll be longer than 3 weeks


----------



## Auslander (19 April 2017)

She does look a bit suspicious! I don't think she looks fat elsewhere (a good rule of thumb is to hold your finger over the pic so you cover up anything below the line between elbow to stifle, and then you can assess the bit you can see, without being distracted by the saggy tummy - I do this with my horse, who isn't fat, but is lacking abdominal tone!)
I'm hedging my bets though - and wait to hear what the vet says!


----------



## Buddy'sMum (19 April 2017)

Sukistokes2 said:



			Keep an eye on her, I was in your position and couldn't tell if my mare was carrying. So i booked up the vet and by the time he came she had bagged up and waxed up. When I asked him was she expecting , he looked and just laughed. Was wasted money really, nothing to do but wait. 

I turned her out in a nice paddock and left her to it, a week later we had a lovely colt foal.
		
Click to expand...

Same happened to me with my first foal  - the stud's vet said not in foal and it was getting late in the season so I brought her home. By the following spring she was yuuge so I asked my vet to examine her and he laughed his socks off, told me to get her into work and work the belly off her. Glad I ignored his advice because she had a colt 6 weeks later. 

OP, I reckon you've got a BOGOF on the way.


----------



## horselady (19 April 2017)

Ooh, what are you going to call it OP? How about a surprise in spring?


----------



## JJS (20 April 2017)

So today I've gone from being 50/50 to thinking that there really is a distinct possibility that we've got a foal on the way. M's bag seems to have doubled in size overnight, her belly has really popped out now, and her vulva is almost gaping at the bottom (although still a normal salmon colour inside).


----------



## ElleSkywalker (20 April 2017)

Oooooo foaly pics in the next few days :biggrin3:


----------



## twiggy2 (20 April 2017)

I am going to put my money on a coloured colt foal waiting for you on sunday morning


----------



## tda (20 April 2017)

I'd say definitely in foal.

Watch the teats, at the moment they are close together, they will get further apart, soon pointing down, then point left and right &#65533;&#65533;

TBH she does look like she's foaled before,how old is she?


----------



## Equi (20 April 2017)

At this point we are going with foal. So! Foals not in position yet, still needs to turn about so watch for her lying down and kind of looking like shes "rocking" and do little half rolls. As said, it looks like shes foaled before (same as in humans, there is only so much stretch before its ruined forever) so should know what she is supposed to do. 

We're on foal watch together!!


----------



## JJS (20 April 2017)

tda said:



			TBH she does look like she's foaled before,how old is she?
		
Click to expand...

She's four (rising five). As far as I know she was with whoever bred her until May when she went to a dealer. After that she was passed on to someone who got her to bring on and sell, and I bought her from them in August. From what I've inferred, I believe she's a proper gypsy horse, so it wouldn't be so surprising if she'd popped out a foalie before.


----------



## Feival (20 April 2017)

Id say you've got about a week and you'll have a lovely chunky filly.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 April 2017)

Watch for her hindquarters slackening and the head of her tail becoming softer.  Keep taking pics too for comparison.


----------



## crabbymare (20 April 2017)

another thinking next week. her teats need to point at a minimum downwards and preferably outwatds and her vulva will lenghthen (in your picture its just relaxed. just wait until you see it really lengthen). she could be a week off foaling but as she is changing fairly quickly I would not expect a lot more than that.


----------



## JJS (20 April 2017)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Watch for her hindquarters slackening and the head of her tail becoming softer.  Keep taking pics too for comparison.
		
Click to expand...

I will do. My camera roll is now nothing but Mary and her body parts from various angles!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 April 2017)

You may also notice the mucus plug coming away.  Jelly like substance.


----------



## JJS (20 April 2017)

Biff&Buzz said:



			Id say you've got about a week and you'll have a lovely chunky filly.
		
Click to expand...

I've already told M that if she does decide to spring a surprise foalie on me, the very least she can do is oblige me with a filly!


----------



## Equi (20 April 2017)

JJS said:



			I've already told M that if she does decide to spring a surprise foalie on me, the very least she can do is oblige me with a filly!
		
Click to expand...

See the worst thing you could have said is that! I wanted a buckskin colt, got a bay filly! My entire being is saying i want a bay filly for my next due foal from same couple 

My current due, i want a buckskin or pally colt again but ill get a god damn chestnut filly i just know it lol


----------



## Queenbee (20 April 2017)

I am loving this thread - following with interest - can't wait to see what you get!!


----------



## Equi (20 April 2017)

It will be a colt who is the spit of mum, i feel it in my waters!


----------



## FfionWinnie (20 April 2017)

I love how you've gone from 50/50 to a distinct possibility.  I would say (and did from the start lol) it's a sure fire thing. 

Also is she really called Mary. Immaculate conception


----------



## JJS (20 April 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			I love how you've gone from 50/50 to a distinct possibility. I would say (and did from the start lol) it's a sure fire thing. 

Also is she really called Mary. Immaculate conception 

Click to expand...

She really is called Mary! Ironic, I know!


----------



## wills_91 (20 April 2017)

The foal must be Jesus if a boy &#128516;


----------



## SEL (20 April 2017)

Going to be sooooo disappointed if that's just grass in that belly!


----------



## Equi (20 April 2017)

It will be Sarah if a filly!!!! (That was jesus sister was it not? i got kicked out of sunday school...)


----------



## suffolkmare (20 April 2017)

Not sure Jesus had a named sister but 2 sisters who knew Jesus were Mary and Martha. Jesus had a brother called James. 
My thoughts are chunky coloured filly 7 - 14 days from now! Have you altered her feed/management since starting this thread??


----------



## JJS (20 April 2017)

suffolkmare said:



			Not sure Jesus had a named sister but 2 sisters who knew Jesus were Mary and Martha. Jesus had a brother called James. 
My thoughts are chunky coloured filly 7 - 14 days from now! Have you altered her feed/management since starting this thread?? 

Click to expand...

I've moved her and my very quiet 24 year old Welshie into a seperate field adjacent to the other five, just to be on the safe side. 

I've also given her a small amount of high fibre feed over the last couple of days, but until I have a definite answer from the vet, I'm wary of overloading her in case she is just fat! It's been more to distract her whilst I have a good look under her tummy than anything else, not that she really cares what you do with her. She's the sweetest, most chilled out mare you can imagine.


----------



## Doris68 (20 April 2017)

Loving this foal watch!  Hope all goes well and that you get the filly you want; but as long as the little(?) one is OK, it doesn't matter does it!  Good luck to Mary and you.


----------



## Equi (21 April 2017)

Considering we dont know the stage shes at (could be a month or two off, could foal tomorrow) i would not rule out introducing a stud balancer. Its full of proteins and calcium etc for milk/bones but less calories than a mix or cube would be. Good for a growing foal, and good for a nursing mare, but if its a ghost foal mare won't founder with it! Just make sure is a balancer not a cube. I use baileys.


----------



## Laika (21 April 2017)

This is all very exciting. I vote for you to set up cameras so we can all watch!!!


----------



## Merrymoles (21 April 2017)

I think I'd err on the side of feeding for a foaling mare, rather than limiting intake, until you've seen the vet.

Yes, she definitely looks in foal to me but I think what really convinces me is the lack of a "gutter" on her hindquarters which, in my experience, is the first thing to appear when cobs get fat! 

Wishing you both loads of luck!


----------



## Morgan123 (21 April 2017)

wills_91 said:



			The foal must be Jesus if a boy &#128516;
		
Click to expand...

that made me LOL. Love it. 
Also following with interest, good luck OP!  And good luck Mary!! Exciting.


----------



## eatmyshorts (21 April 2017)

How exciting! I'm gonna be naughty & say i hope you get a mule! Still kinda in keeping with the Mary/Jesus theme!


----------



## KM-R (21 April 2017)

How exciting!


----------



## Coblover63 (21 April 2017)

I've been checking this thread daily for updates.  I'm sure I'm not the only one.  How exciting!


----------



## Fidgety (21 April 2017)

Coblover63 said:



			I've been checking this thread daily for updates.  I'm sure I'm not the only one.  How exciting!
		
Click to expand...

Nope you're not alone, I keep coming on here for the latest news too


----------



## Fraggle2 (21 April 2017)

Another here that keeps coming back for news &#9786;


----------



## Foxy O (21 April 2017)

I'm only putting something on here so I don't miss the big event


----------



## claracanter (21 April 2017)

eatmyshorts said:



			How exciting! I'm gonna be naughty & say i hope you get a mule! Still kinda in keeping with the Mary/Jesus theme! 

Click to expand...

That would be so cute. I'm another one who keeps checking in for news


----------



## JJS (21 April 2017)

Seeing as I don't want to disappoint you all, another daily update, although not a particularly exciting one. 

M hasn't changed much between today and yesterday. Shape-wise she still looks huge, although it's hard to capture just how big on camera (excuse the grass stains, she's obviously been having a good roll).







Her bag is very obvious now, although little changed from yesterday when it nearly doubled in size.













And just to show that she really isn't fat elsewhere, here's one of her topline. You can see that her spine is actually slightly protuberant, as opposed to the rain gutter that you'd expect in a fattie.







And finally a gratuitous M picture - because who else but a cob would stick their face into the huge, flapping plastic wrapper that you've just retrieved from the field to see what exciting treats it might be hiding?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 April 2017)

Are you taking bets yet?  Filly/colt and day?  Loving seeing the pics, please keep posting them.    (it may help others too to see changes)


----------



## Gloi (21 April 2017)

Any pictures of potential fathers?


----------



## JJS (21 April 2017)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Are you taking bets yet?  Filly/colt and day?  Loving seeing the pics, please keep posting them.    (it may help others too to see changes)
		
Click to expand...

Maybe on Monday when I know for definite. Although saying that, some people have made their bets already! We have:

Twiggy2: Coloured Colt on Sunday morning. 

Biff&Buzz: Lovely, chunky filly.

Equi: Colt who's the spit of mum.

Suffolkmare: Chunky coloured filly. 

I guess that makes it a free for all!


----------



## JJS (21 April 2017)

Gloi said:



			Any pictures of potential fathers?
		
Click to expand...

I do have a few pictures, but seeing as they're not mine and I haven't asked the dealer who had her whether Mary could have gotten in with her stallion or not, I don't know whether it's fair to post them. He's a very nice palomino Welsh D though - unless, of course, it was a Shetland on the lorry over!


----------



## 3Beasties (21 April 2017)

Coloured filly born on bank holiday Monday. Could be called 'maybe mayday' if so!

Potential dad sounds yummy!


----------



## Sandstone1 (21 April 2017)

She certainly looks in foal but has vet confirmed it yet?


----------



## JJS (21 April 2017)

Sandstone1 said:



			She certainly looks in foal but has vet confirmed it yet?
		
Click to expand...

The vet is booked for Monday.


----------



## Sandstone1 (21 April 2017)

JJS said:



			The vet is booked for Monday.
		
Click to expand...

Oh. Exciting!
I'm guessing she is in foal.
It will be skewbald colt born next weekend.


----------



## cobgoblin (21 April 2017)

If the bets are open....I'm saying a buckskin and white colt born on Tuesday after the bank holiday.


----------



## Clodagh (21 April 2017)

If the stallion is a dilute you have to hope the foal gets it, so I'm with cobgoblin on the colour. I think May 5th.


----------



## Leo Walker (21 April 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			If the bets are open....I'm saying a buckskin and white colt born on Tuesday after the bank holiday.
		
Click to expand...

Me too! Or a mule. I cannot imagine anything cuter than a mule foal!


----------



## horselady (21 April 2017)

Either a nice, chunky filly or a mule


----------



## On the Hoof (21 April 2017)

Another posting so,I don't miss any news as have been following. I know nothing about colour but I'm betting on a Colt .


----------



## TheMule (21 April 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Me too! Or a mule. I cannot imagine anything cuter than a mule foal!
		
Click to expand...

Like this little cutie who unexpectedly came free with a nice Spanish mare?! She really is the cutest thing in the world


----------



## ester (21 April 2017)

Ah I wondered how you had got her TheMule!  She really is adorable! 

Good luck OP! welshie might make you a nice coloured native if you are lucky


----------



## JJS (21 April 2017)

ester said:



			Ah I wondered how you had got her TheMule!  She really is adorable! 

Good luck OP! welshie might make you a nice coloured native if you are lucky 

Click to expand...

That would be the ideal! Give me a palomino and white or buckskin and white filly and I'd be over the moon.

However, if she is, the main thing is just that Mary comes through it all okay. She has the potential to be a one in a million horse so she's my absolute priority.

If the vet confirms on Monday, you can be sure I'll be writing all of these predictions down!


----------



## eatmyshorts (22 April 2017)

I'm guessing (although hoping for mule!) chunky coloured cob colt, next Friday.

That baby mule photo is adorable BTW!


----------



## Fools Motto (22 April 2017)

She looks in foal to me too.
Looking forward to more photos!!


----------



## horselady (22 April 2017)

Come on OP, can we have our update on mum to be?


----------



## JJS (22 April 2017)

horselady said:



			Come on OP, can we have our update on mum to be? 

Click to expand...

Of course  Not too much change today. I was away, so my mum and younger sister were on horse duty, but they made sure to take lots of photos to go with their report! 

M's bag was a little bigger again, although her teats are still pointing inwards. 













Her vulva also looked much the same, but it does seem to be darkening up a little inside now.







And here's one just to show the pretty little pony face hiding under all of that hair.


----------



## horselady (22 April 2017)

JJS said:



			Of course  Not too much change today. I was away, so my mum and younger sister were on horse duty, but they made sure to take lots of photos to go with their report! 

M's bag was a little bigger again, although her teats are still pointing inwards. 













Her vulva also looked much the same, but it does seem to be darkening up a little inside now.







And here's one just to show the pretty little pony face hiding under all of that hair.






Click to expand...

And she looks so innocent too...  :wink4:


----------



## JJS (23 April 2017)

So tomorrow is D Day! I've spent all evening worrying that even if M is in foal, it won't be picked up on a physical, as I read that during mid- to late(ish) pregnancy the foal essentially 'slips back' and can be harder to find. As I have no idea of a potential covering date, except that it was definitely before mid-August when I got her, I'm just keeping my fingers tightly crossed that whatever might be hiding in there doesn't get stage fright! I guess she'd have to have no more than six weeks to go because of the bag, but my mind has gone into overdrive and is coming up with plenty of problematic scenarios!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (23 April 2017)

Ooooh it's exciting!!!
Mary best hope she IS pregnant as I can foresee a big diet on the horizon &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## horselady (23 April 2017)

Oh, well when the vet tells you she's in foal tomorrow what do you think you'll call it?


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (23 April 2017)

Best of luck OP. Fingers crossed for a healthy horse (or two). Maybe write down any questions you might want to ask (not sure if you've experience of a foaling before,  apologies if you have) so you don't forget anything.


----------



## Fraggle2 (24 April 2017)

Fingers crossed for the vet today &#9786;


----------



## JJS (24 April 2017)

We have our answer...


----------



## AnotherNewbie (24 April 2017)

That's plain mean!


----------



## shirl62 (24 April 2017)

don't keep us in suspense........


----------



## Wagtail (24 April 2017)

What a gorgeous sweet face she has! Come on then OP...


----------



## JJS (24 April 2017)

Fine. I'd love to keep you all in suspense a little longer but I can't keep it to myself! All bets are on because we officially have a baby on board!


----------



## AnotherNewbie (24 April 2017)

Silent lurker but YAY!! Baby watch!!


----------



## Jennie951 (24 April 2017)

As an additional member of the silent lurker team, I wish you luck with your new baby!


----------



## shirl62 (24 April 2017)

How lovely....any idea when due?


----------



## Wagtail (24 April 2017)

Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## JJS (24 April 2017)

shirl62 said:



			How lovely....any idea when due?
		
Click to expand...

The vet said that this far along it's impossible to say: it could be tomorrow or it could be six weeks from now. He did a scan as well as a manual exam, but the foal was too big to get a clear picture.


----------



## stencilface (24 April 2017)

Yay! Another lurker, but looking forward to seeing the bogof


----------



## Merrymoles (24 April 2017)

Congratulations! I won't be guessing sex or colour as I like surprises


----------



## Laika (24 April 2017)

woohoo! How exciting for you!!!


----------



## Coblover63 (24 April 2017)

Oh I know it is unexpected but congratulations.  You have the whole of HHO on foal watch now!  It's like Tessybear all over again!


----------



## Morgan123 (24 April 2017)

Yay! Congrats  Post lots of pics and good luck! Pleeeeeeeeease call it Jesus.....


----------



## 3Beasties (24 April 2017)

Yay, so excited to see what comes out


----------



## On the Hoof (24 April 2017)

Yay and now foal watch officially begins! Hope you are excited OP?


----------



## thegreenergrass (24 April 2017)

Yay!!!! How exciting! Another silent lurker here. I'm also getting a vibe for a buckskin and white colt. Keep us updated!


----------



## Archangel (24 April 2017)

OMG how exciting!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 April 2017)

Yaaaaaaahhh!  I can get a foal fix!  

Hope you can make all necessary arrangements.  Will be keeping watch with everyone.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (24 April 2017)

Coblover63 said:



			Oh I know it is unexpected but congratulations.  You have the whole of HHO on foal watch now!  It's like Tessybear all over again!
		
Click to expand...

Ironically it's Dollys birthday today


----------



## *Whinney* (24 April 2017)

Ohh how exciting! I'm another coming out of lurkerdom for this. 

I remember Tessybear's BOGOF too so amazed to see it's Dolly's birthday today! I have her FB page saved somewhere at home but haven't checked it for ages so will have to find it when I get home. Does that make her 4 now?!?

Good luck OP and Mary. I hope all goes smoothly and that you are posting beautiful foal pics very soon.

Oh and that little Spanish mule foal *is* the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Coblover63 (24 April 2017)

Yep, Dolly is 4 today!  Her FB page has a newborn pic to celebrate.   FOUR years!!!  Where has the time gone???


----------



## Antw23uk (24 April 2017)

Coblover63 said:



			Yep, Dolly is 4 today!  Her FB page has a newborn pic to celebrate.   FOUR years!!!  Where has the time gone???
		
Click to expand...

4 YEARS???? Surely not .. thats scary, lol  Congrats, cant wait for the updates OP.


----------



## tallyho! (24 April 2017)

Ok officially subscribing - how exciting!


----------



## KM-R (24 April 2017)

Oooh! How exciting!


----------



## SEL (24 April 2017)

Yay!! 

Buying a stash of choccie biscuits so I can settle down to foal watch 2017


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (24 April 2017)

Eeeeekk!!!! So excited for you!!!


----------



## PorkChop (24 April 2017)

Wow, congratulations


----------



## claracanter (24 April 2017)

Coblover63 said:



			Oh I know it is unexpected but congratulations.  You have the whole of HHO on foal watch now!  It's like Tessybear all over again!
		
Click to expand...

That's it. I was trying to remember who it was who had a BOGOF on here and everyone was on foal watch. I bet that a while ago too.
Anywa, congrats OP. So excited for you.


----------



## Fidgety (24 April 2017)

Congratulations mum! I feel like I should be knitting something!


----------



## tashcat (24 April 2017)

How exciting! We need regular updates!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (24 April 2017)

Coblover63 said:



			Oh I know it is unexpected but congratulations.  You have the whole of HHO on foal watch now!  It's like Tessybear all over again!
		
Click to expand...

I know and dolly is four today too! 

Op congratulations &#127882;


----------



## Equi (24 April 2017)

Welcome to foal watch!!!!! Get the coffee in cause you won't be sleeping for the next month &#128514;


----------



## Goldenstar (24 April 2017)

Congratulations I think , personally I would be spitting feathers if it where me .
However it's hard to beat foal watching  for work stopping and general time wasting .
I do hope it's a mule , I would love a mule but MrGS won't let me have one .


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (24 April 2017)

Have you spoken to the dealer?  Be interesting to see what they say.  Also what colour does the potential father throw?


----------



## meleeka (24 April 2017)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Have you spoken to the dealer?  Be interesting to see what they say.  Also what colour does the potential father throw?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's unreasonable to ask who the sire could be now that it's been confirmed.

Congratulations btw


----------



## Ormsweird (24 April 2017)

Joining the watch! 

Would also ask what stallions the dealer had about!


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 April 2017)

great news for us as we all love a BOGOF.   cant believe dolly is 4!!!!!! just checked her facebook page, she looks great and has been sat on...   dont forget we will need lots of updates and foalie pics.....


----------



## horselady (24 April 2017)

OP that's great! I will be obsessively checking this thread by the hour from now on!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (24 April 2017)

Can we have a new official foal watch thread OP?


----------



## thistledonicely (24 April 2017)

Congratulations OP!

I remember Tessybear & Dolly - can someone please post a link to FB page?  I can't find it in my history 

TIA


----------



## Clodagh (24 April 2017)

I think OP said it was probably a pally Welsh D, could be nice. 
Congratulations OP, I am so jealous, I bought 3 mares from Irish dealers and ne'er a BOGOF for me!


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (24 April 2017)

Fidgety said:



			Congratulations mum! I feel like I should be knitting something! 

Click to expand...

fly veil? :smile3:


----------



## Durhamchance (24 April 2017)

Yay! Exciting  another lurker coming out to subscribe now. I do hope the pally welsh D is the daddy, just because I love palominos lol

Keep us updated OP xx and good luck to Mary xxx


----------



## Hexx (24 April 2017)

Congratulations!

My sister's mare had a bogof!  Foal watch was on for two weeks - my poor sister spent each night in a freezing tack room, with various friends staying for company.

On the actual night the foal was born - they all went to get chips from the chip shop around 10pm - the mare watched them go and get the chips and while they were eating, she had the foal. One of the Watchers popped her head over the door on the way to the loo and just saw half a foal hanging out.  So, they managed to see the filly drop to the floor and get up.  I was tucked up in bed (I had severe sciatica so couldn't spend a night in the tack room) and got the call around midnight, so got up and went to the yard to see the new addition.  It was all very exciting!!!


----------



## sallyg (24 April 2017)

Ooh I've been following closely too, how exciting!  Can't wait to see the baby pics!  Good luck and keep us posted OFTEN!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (24 April 2017)

Congratulations!!!! 
I hope everything goes really well. Can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## JJS (24 April 2017)

Thanks for all the congratulations! Now that it's confirmed, the excitement has overtaken the worrying, although I'm still a little put out that I have three adult horse and the second summer in a row with no riding *facepalm*. It should all be worth it in the end though  

I should point out that I didn't buy her from the dealer, although did add her on Facebook when I saw her name on the passport. She seems surprised and has asked me to let her know what she has. 

The vets appointment was pretty straight forward from the second he arrived! 

Vet: So what makes you think she could be in foal? 
Me: *opening the stable door* Well...
Vet: Oh... 

He was willing to stake his house on her being in foal before he even examined her, but did both a rectal check and ultrasound scan, finding baby easily on both. 

He did say that the foal is still reasonably small, and thinks we're looking at closer to the month mark than the next week or two, so suggested we don't need to be camping out at the stables just yet. Hopefully he's right as this would mean it was almost certainly the Welsh D stallion rather than an unknown sire, whereas at the minute we have a potential overlap of time frames. 

However, as of tonight, Mary is in overnight in her huge stable with Six (my little Welsh) next door for company. Mine all live out 24/7 as a rule, and prefer to, but I want her in where she's easier to observe for the big event. I also have stud balancer on order which should be in the feed shop and ready to collect by Friday. 

If it had been planned, I'd have had her sent to stud to foal, but the vet feels she's too close to advise moving now, and I certainly don't have the budget for it either, so a crash course in foaling is going to have to take place.


----------



## suffolkmare (24 April 2017)

Congratulations! Another who'll be watching closely! I remember the Tessybear/Dolly saga; it was at the same time as a friend also got a bogof who is now a strapping coloured girl! I hope it all goes well for you, as I guess you have some planning to do now.


----------



## Dizzydancer (25 April 2017)

Congratations!! 
Do you have any studs nearby or any friends who have bred? They will be invaluable for advice as it's your first time. 
Equally I'm sure if you post your location there is someone on here who lives nearish and maybe able to support/ offer advice!
The breeding section on the forum maybe a good place to post!


----------



## Clodagh (25 April 2017)

This was my Bible.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Books/Ja...F8&qid=1493105050&sr=1-1&keywords=janet+lorch


----------



## Fuzzycat (25 April 2017)

Wow I'm another post lurker, but just had to say eeek how exciting! ditto what others have said, if you know anyone who runs a stud or has bred foals before it might be useful to get some tips? My mare is at stud at the moment and I was chatting to the stud owners the other day re foaling. They said you tend to get no trouble or big trouble with not much in between. But the cob mares are usually the straightforward ones. Good luck!


----------



## scats (25 April 2017)

Just caught up on this.  Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## Asha (25 April 2017)

Congratulations. Foal / Mare in foal watching is addictive. 

I managed to record my mare giving birth last weekend on CCTV.

Here you go OP, will give you an insight into what to expect !

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osEY28JlqSE

If you have electric at your stable you could set this up really easy, just plug the cameras into a screen in another room. It made foal watching so much easier , and less stressful for my mare. What we got to see was her routine, so it was pretty obvious that she was going to foal. She would come in at night, we'd feed her and leave her to it. Then from 5pm - 9pm she would pace , kick and be generally uncomfy. As soon as it got to 9pm so she would fall asleep. The night she gave birth, same routine, but much more kicking, and pawing, and all of a sudden we saw a white bag ( she kindly turned her bum to the camera so we saw everything). Then she lay down, and had a very easy birth.
I left them to it for  bit, and went and checked foal, and sprayed his navel. Disappeared again, and left them to bond. It was a good job I had CCTV, as she was a maiden and she was a bit freaked out when he tried to suckle. So I jumped in, held her and reassured her, after first suckle she was fine. 

Hope all goes well, and i look forward to seeing updates


----------



## shirl62 (25 April 2017)

Well done to your mare...lovely video


----------



## Cobbytype (25 April 2017)

Glad to hear the vet thinks the birth isn't imminent - it gives you time to get your head around the 'good news' and a few weeks to get some extra nourishment into your mare. Hope all goes well OP. My bet is that it's a boy and coloured and birth time 2nd week in May.


----------



## horselady (25 April 2017)

How is the muumy to be today JJS?


----------



## Dave's Mam (25 April 2017)

Congratulations!  Exciting times.  *Joins foal watch*


----------



## Feival (25 April 2017)

So excited for you! my bogof is 5 next month


----------



## Zero00000 (25 April 2017)

How exciting 

Wow, where do the years go?
I can remember waiting for Dolly


----------



## Feival (25 April 2017)

My bogof wasn't dolly, how ever dolly was 4yo yesterday.


----------



## JJS (25 April 2017)

horselady said:



			How is the muumy to be today JJS?
		
Click to expand...

She's just fine  Not much change again, and I personally think we'll be waiting until at least the second week of May for foalie to make an appearance. 

I'll keep adding photos regardless just for those who have said they find it interesting. So, M's bag is now at a point where it seems to grow each day, but only by a minute amount. Her teats have also enlarged a little over the last couple of days (although it's not particularly obvious in the photos). 













I think the change must be a bit more significant than I realise seeing her day to day though, as you can now clearly see her bag without having to stick your head under her tummy. 







Her back end is also still pretty firmly muscled, and there have been no more significant changes to her vulva either. 







On the whole, M is just taking it all in her stride. She's not particularly enamoured of having to come away from the spring grass overnight, and nor is Six, but having access to her own bodyweight in hay is quickly helping her to come to terms with it!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 April 2017)

Glad she's doing well.  Thanks for pics.


----------



## JJS (25 April 2017)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Glad she's doing well.  Thanks for pics. 

Click to expand...

No problem! It's so nice to know how many people are on hand to offer support and root for her  

Also, I suppose it's time for an updated list of all of your bets. So far we have: 

Twiggy2: Coloured colt on Sunday morning. 

Biff&Buzz: Lovely, chunky filly.

Equi: Colt who's the spit of mum.

Suffolkmare: Chunky coloured filly. 

3Beasties: Coloured filly born on bank holiday Monday.

Sandstone1: Skewbald colt born next weekend.

Hobgoblin: Buckskin and white colt born on the Tuesday after the bank holiday. 

Clodagh: Buckskin and white. 

Leo Walker: Buckskin and white colt or a mule (please no!).

Horselady: Either a nice, chunky filly or a mule (again, please no! We're a mule-free zone!).

On the Hoof: Colt.

Eatmyshorts: Chunky coloured cob colt next Friday.

The greenergrass: Buckskin and white colt.

Cobbytype: Coloured colt in the second week of May.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (25 April 2017)

Buckskin filly mid May


----------



## horselady (25 April 2017)

Hey! Mules are super cute I would love a mule! After a discussion with my mare and showing her the pics my money's on the filly!


----------



## suffolkmare (25 April 2017)

Thank you for all the updates and photos   Have you seen foalie kicking yet? Exciting time!


----------



## JJS (25 April 2017)

suffolkmare said:



			Thank you for all the updates and photos   Have you seen foalie kicking yet? Exciting time!
		
Click to expand...

Even before we had the vet out, we were pretty sure we were seeing movement, and now we know that she definitely didn't just have a wriggly tummy! You can feel it too


----------



## JJS (25 April 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Buckskin filly mid May 

Click to expand...

Let's hope that your intuition is correct because that would be just perfect!



horselady said:



			Hey! Mules are super cute I would love a mule! After a discussion with my mare and showing her the pics my money's on the filly!
		
Click to expand...

Cute, yes, but I've never wanted to own one! Another horse, on the other hand, can be my little sister's next riding pony once Sixpence eventually retires.


----------



## horselady (25 April 2017)

JJS said:



			Let's hope that your intuition is correct because that would be just perfect!
		
Click to expand...

It will definitely be a filly, I feel it in my waters.


----------



## JJS (25 April 2017)

horselady said:



			It will definitely be a filly, I feel it in my waters. 

Click to expand...

I certainly hope so! I'm keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Fraggle2 (25 April 2017)

Coloured filly on the 7th may &#9786;


----------



## shanti (25 April 2017)

Another lurker joining in! How exciting for you. I am going to guess a Pally and white filly on May 5th


----------



## Fools Motto (26 April 2017)

I'm going to be joining in with foal watch too.
I'm saying, chunky blue&white colt, between 10th-15th may.

Good luck!


----------



## rabatsa (26 April 2017)

Chestnut colt on 20 May.


----------



## Turitea (26 April 2017)

Assuming the Welsh is the sire I go for a colt spitting image of his father with a lot of white markings (face, legs, belly) born third week of May. I am probably totally wrong but the guessing game is fun. All the best.


----------



## Coblover63 (26 April 2017)

If you like a bit of mumbo jumbo, try holding a ring on a chain over her loins and watch how it swings.  If it goes back and forth it is a boy and round in circles is a girl.  It repeatedly told me my mare was expecting a colt (and my own 3 children yoo, many years ago!) and that's what we got.   Just keep the result to yourself so as not to mess up the bets!  Would be interested to know if it predicted correctly though once bubs is born.


----------



## Hannahgb (26 April 2017)

Coloured filly 2nd week of may!


----------



## Gloi (26 April 2017)

palomino & white colt, last week of may


----------



## JJS (26 April 2017)

So today we have some slightly more significant changes. M's bag is a little bigger again, and one teat is now beginning to point down rather than inwards (it's hard to see on the picture).













Her tummy also seems to have 'dropped away' from her spine, although it doesn't look particularly V shaped. The foal has been very active tonight too, twisting and turning all over the place and kicking quite a lot.







And now the most important part. We're starting to get some slackening in the muscles around M's rear end. They're quite soft and wobbly to the touch (although not jelly-like just yet), and the colour inside her vulva is beginning to darken too. 







Could be that foalie is here a little sooner than we expect! I have my mum and sister going back up around nine to check her so we'll see whether she's changed at all by then.


----------



## Remi'sMum (26 April 2017)

Another lurker here **waves hi**

Congratulations!! Can't wait to see what you get, you must be so excited. I'll join in with the guessing game and say a skewbald colt on May 1st &#128518;


----------



## char_f94 (26 April 2017)

Can't wait to see photos!! I'm going with skewbald colt also but 5th May!


----------



## MDB (26 April 2017)

Been coming on here every day to check since last Friday! lol. Hope all goes well. Keep the updates coming (regularly) lol


----------



## Hoof_Prints (26 April 2017)

Oooh how exciting ! can't wait to see what pops out


----------



## Queenbee (26 April 2017)

Im sorry, this just isn't good enough - what the hell are you doing???  Its bordering on cruelty...























How are we supposed to cope??? Why have you not gone and got a CCTV so you can live stream her in her stable, Im not sure I can just cope with pictures  x


----------



## Equi (26 April 2017)

Exciting!!!!


----------



## Widgeon (26 April 2017)

Queenbee said:



			Im sorry, this just isn't good enough - what the hell are you doing???  Its bordering on cruelty...

How are we supposed to cope??? Why have you not gone and got a CCTV so you can live stream her in her stable, Im not sure I can just cope with pictures  x
		
Click to expand...

Haha too right! Yet another lurker popping up in excited anticipation....and congratulations on your BOGOF!


----------



## Feival (26 April 2017)

May the 4th and must be called Leia or Luke as its Starwars day &#128536;


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (26 April 2017)

I'm guessing a coloured colt


----------



## claracanter (26 April 2017)

So exciting. I have geldings so this is never going to happen to me.Can't wait to see the little darling.


----------



## suffolkmare (26 April 2017)

I've just checked back, and on 20/4 I said "chunky coloured filly, 7-14 days from now" so that gives me till next Thursday. I'm sticking with the colour & gender and now reckon Sunday/Monday! Hope all continues to go well, and foalie photos soon!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 April 2017)

You can see the changes in her hindquarters.  Exciting............

I'm useless at predicting.  I asked for a dun colt and got a bay filly last time.


----------



## JJS (27 April 2017)

Okay, so we now have: 

Twiggy2: Coloured colt on Sunday morning. 

Biff&Buzz: Lovely, chunky filly.

Equi: Colt who's the spit of mum.

Suffolkmare: Chunky coloured filly. 

3Beasties: Coloured filly born on bank holiday Monday.

Sandstone1: Skewbald colt born next weekend.

Hobgoblin: Buckskin and white colt born on the Tuesday after the bank holiday. 

Clodagh: Buckskin and white. 

Leo Walker: Buckskin and white colt or a mule (please no!).

Horselady: Either a nice, chunky filly or a mule (again, please no! We're a mule-free zone!).

On the Hoof: Colt.

Eatmyshorts: Chunky coloured cob colt next Friday.

The greenergrass: Buckskin and white colt.

Cobbytype: Coloured colt in the second week of May.

ElleSkywalker: Buckskin filly in mid-May.

Fraggle2: Coloured filly on the 7th May.

Shanti: Palomino and white filly on the 5th May.

Fools Motto: Chunky blue and white colt between the 10th-15th May.

Rabatsa: Chestnut colt on the 20th May.

Turitea: Colt who is the spitting image of his (assumed) Welsh sire with a lot of white markings (face, belly, and legs) born in the third week of May.

Hannahgb: Coloured filly in the second week of May.

Gloi: Palomino and white colt in the last week of May.

Remi'sMum: Skewbald colt on the 1st May.

Char_f94: Skewbald colt on the 5th May.

Feival: Birthdate of 4th May.

SatansLittleHelper: Coloured colt.


----------



## Sandstone1 (27 April 2017)

I'm still going with a skewbald colt this weekend coming.
Hope all goes well and both mare and foal are well.   Fingers crossed for a safe delivery.
Good luck!


----------



## Ladyinred (27 April 2017)

Feival said:



			May the 4th and must be called Leia or Luke as its Starwars day &#55357;&#56856;
		
Click to expand...

My mare is called Leia, not for her birthdate but because she was saved by a brother she didn't know she had. We went to see another at his breeders and I spied a sad, underweight, scarred and neglected little filly hiding away, found out she was his sister and couldn't leave her there...


----------



## Butterbear (27 April 2017)

Congratulations! This is so exciting, I've been lurking but think a coloured filly before Mayday  hopefully skewbald as she would be super pretty! Whatever gender or colour you have so many great times ahead of you, I bought my first mare and her 9 month old filly foal a month and a half ago and am loving every minute with them and can only imagine how great it would have been right from the beginning-hard but great . Good luck, eagerly awaiting news...
PS Ladyinred thats a really touching story, how is she now?


----------



## HorseyTee (27 April 2017)

Following this with excitement, can't wait to see baby! Hope all goes well for mom during labour.


----------



## KM-R (27 April 2017)

I'm hoping for more pics today - this is thrilling!

To add to to the speculation, I'm thinking a coloured colt, to arrive before next Saturday.


----------



## Wagtail (27 April 2017)

I'm betting on three weeks to wait yet. Hope I'm wrong because I can't wait to see it.


----------



## eatmyshorts (27 April 2017)

Congrats! How exciting! I do hope she has a mule!  x


----------



## meleeka (27 April 2017)

I'm going for a chestnut filly, born on 9/5


----------



## horselady (27 April 2017)

How is Mary today JJS?


----------



## JJS (27 April 2017)

horselady said:



			How is Mary today JJS?
		
Click to expand...

Much the same as yesterday. Her belly seems to have grown a little more again, and from the front she looks like she's swallowed not just a sports exercise ball, but that and whichever unfortunate gym bunny happened to be sat on it at the time! 







You can also see that the muscles on her backend have slacked noticeably in the last couple of days.







Her bag is also a little bigger again (sorry for how blurry this picture is), with one teat now really starting to point downwards but the other still pointing in. 







Her vulva seems to have relaxed a little more since yesterday too.







In herself, she's as laid-back and calm as ever, and is still happily tucking into plenty of good quality hay and a nice, big dinner on an evening.







(I love how she almost seems to be smiling in this one )







She has definitely decided that baby-making duties are quite fun now that lots of tasty grub is involved, although Six is still sulking about being made to come in overnight and keep her company!


----------



## Feival (27 April 2017)

I reckon you've only got a couple of says to wait now.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (27 April 2017)

She looks like such a sweetheart bless her...and very relaxed lol


----------



## horselady (27 April 2017)

JJS we want a live feed! It's torture just seeing the pics and having to check the thread every hour!


----------



## On the Hoof (27 April 2017)

She looks lovely, I'm updating my prediction to Colt on Mayday.  Still no idea about colour but a pally would be cool.


----------



## JJS (27 April 2017)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			She looks like such a sweetheart bless her...and very relaxed lol
		
Click to expand...

She really is a sweetheart and happy for you to do anything with her. Need to climb under her belly to take some boobie pictures? No problem! Need to bring a vet, scanner, and a big hay steamer to balance it all on into her stable? Fine by her! 

The vet said hers was the first pregnancy check he'd had to do on a mare in three years, and the easiest one of his career because not only was foalie right there to find, but M was impeccably behaved throughout too. 

If the baby takes after her temperament-wise, I won't be able to complain about another mouth to feed because I'll have truly struck gold twice-over


----------



## Roxylola (27 April 2017)

She looks like she will be a terrific mum, she seems very relaxed about it all. I hope you have a healthy mum and baby whenever the foal decides to put in an appearance


----------



## Slightlyconfused (27 April 2017)

She is lovely. 

I too am thinking may baby.....just because three of mine are may babies and my birthday is in may &#128522;


----------



## Ladyinred (27 April 2017)

She has such a pretty face. <3

Gotta love a BOGOF thread... I used to get up in the night when Tessybear had hers, totally addictive.


----------



## meleeka (27 April 2017)

On the Hoof said:



			She looks lovely, I'm updating my prediction to Colt on Mayday.  Still no idea about colour but a pally would be cool.
		
Click to expand...

Can I update my prediction to a chestnut Filly on Sunday  too? Things look to be progressing quite quickly.  I'm sending you both all the good wishes I can.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 April 2017)

She has got a lovely head, very pretty. I hope her foal is as handsome/pretty. 

Two of my mares have foaled early morning and I failed to realise they had been sending me messages!!!  (woke up in the middle of the night without any reason, I never do that normally).  I used to leave work at 10.15pm and pop up for a late night check.  I even started taking a book to read by headlight torch.  Mare had foaled literally a few minutes before I got there one night.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (27 April 2017)

She is very pretty, baby should be a stunner  

I entered her and possible dad into an equine genetics website to see what the colour choices for foaly were and there were loads all at either 9% or 6% chance so will be super exciting to see what pops out  

Linky if you want a go

http://www.animalgenetics.us/Equine/CCalculator1.asp 

And sticking with my prediction though, still thinking mid may


----------



## suffolkmare (27 April 2017)

Oh, she has such a sweet face, can see why you chose her! Hope foalie does take after her - and she has an easy time of it. Best wishes for the weekend, I doubt you'll get much sleep!!


----------



## meesha (27 April 2017)

Checking in each day, soo exciting ...


----------



## Lintel (28 April 2017)

Hurry up foal can't wait to see what you are!!#


----------



## JJS (28 April 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			I entered her and possible dad into an equine genetics website to see what the colour choices for foaly were and there were loads all at either 9% or 6% chance so will be super exciting to see what pops out  

Linky if you want a go

http://www.animalgenetics.us/Equine/CCalculator1.asp

Click to expand...

Thanks for that, ElleSkywalker! I love genetics so I had to type them in straight away to check out the probabilities. According to the generator, she has a:

- 9.38 percent chance of a piebald
- 9.38 percent chance of a bay
- 9.38 percent chance of a buckskin and white
- 9.38 percent chance of a black
- 9.38 percent chance of a smoky black and white
- 9.38 percent chance of a buckskin
- 9.38 percent chance of a smoky black 
- 9.38 percent chance of a bay and white
- 6.25 percent chance of a palomino
- 6.25 percent chance of a chestnut and white
- 6.25 percent chance of a chestnut 
- 6.25 percent chance of a palomino and white. 

That's assuming, of course, that the palomino Welsh D stallion is the daddy. If he's not, then the possibilities really are endless!


----------



## JJS (28 April 2017)

And here's our updated list of guesses:

Twiggy2: Coloured colt on Sunday morning. 

Biff&Buzz: Lovely, chunky filly.

Equi: Colt who's the spit of mum.

Suffolkmare: Chunky coloured filly. 

3Beasties: Coloured filly born on bank holiday Monday.

Sandstone1: Skewbald colt born this weekend.

Hobgoblin: Buckskin and white colt born on the Tuesday after the bank holiday. 

Clodagh: Buckskin and white. 

Leo Walker: Buckskin and white colt or a mule (please no!).

Horselady: Either a nice, chunky filly or a mule (again, please no! We're a mule-free zone!).

On the Hoof: Palomino colt on May Day.

Eatmyshorts: Chunky coloured cob colt next Friday.

The greenergrass: Buckskin and white colt.

Cobbytype: Coloured colt in the second week of May.

ElleSkywalker: Buckskin filly in mid-May.

Fraggle2: Coloured filly on the 7th May.

Shanti: Palomino and white filly on the 5th May.

Fools Motto: Chunky blue and white colt between the 10th-15th May.

Rabatsa: Chestnut colt on the 20th May.

Turitea: Colt who is the spitting image of his (assumed) Welsh sire with a lot of white markings (face, belly, and legs) born in the third week of May.

Hannahgb: Coloured filly in the second week of May.

Gloi: Palomino and white colt in the last week of May.

Remi'sMum: Skewbald colt on the 1st May.

Char_f94: Skewbald colt on the 5th May.

Feival: Birthdate of 4th May.

SatansLittleHelper: Coloured colt.

Butterbear: Skewbald filly before May Day. 

KM-R: Coloured colt to arrive before next Saturday.

Wagtail: Foaling date of three weeks from now. 

Meleeka: Chestnut filly born on Sunday (30th April).

Slightlyconfused: A May baby.

Thanks again to all of you for your lovely comments, invaluable advice, and all of the well wishes you're sending Mary's way


----------



## LadyGascoyne (28 April 2017)

Oooh, I'll add my vote:

Spitting image mini-me colt on the 2nd of May &#128516;


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (28 April 2017)

Pally and White filly on the 6th May  

Good luck!


----------



## Wagtail (28 April 2017)

Smoky brown filly in around 3 weeks - possibly slightly longer. (That would come under buckskin and is the colour of my mare )


----------



## Doris68 (28 April 2017)

Skewbald colt, 11th May.  Hope it all goes well and looking forward to hearing all about the new arrival (on 11th May of course..!!).


----------



## JJS (28 April 2017)

So today's update is a super quick one because I'm going out this evening and already running late. 

Nothing much has changed since yesterday, except that the size of her belly has increased AGAIN! I'll let the pictures do the talking. 













M seems to be letting her H&H forum fame go to her head, and now insists on striking a picture perfect pose as soon as the camera comes out! 













That's all for today, folks


----------



## Turitea (28 April 2017)

Where is the "like" button?


----------



## Remi'sMum (28 April 2017)

She's adorable. I'm so excited!! Hurry up baby pony!!


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 April 2017)

she is so pretty, cant wait to see baby....


----------



## Clodagh (28 April 2017)

I'm sure you know, but you need to put down a full bed and lose those buckets on the floor at some point.
Have a good night out!!


----------



## Fidgety (28 April 2017)

My guess - a mini mum filly on the 3rd May


----------



## horselady (28 April 2017)

OP if the baby is 1/10th as pretty as the mum she will be a stunner!


----------



## On the Hoof (29 April 2017)

Arh emm....clears throat and stamps foot ....where is our daily update


----------



## horselady (29 April 2017)

On the Hoof said:



			Arh emm....clears throat and stamps foot ....where is our daily update  

Click to expand...

Yeah! How is mary today?


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (29 April 2017)

Turitea said:



			Where is the "like" button? 

Click to expand...

Star, bottom left of post.  

OP, is there a foal yet? :biggrin3:


----------



## MDB (29 April 2017)

Another one checking in for the daily update.


----------



## horselady (29 April 2017)

Mebbe Mary is in foal and OP can't leave her! Quick, any last minute bets?

Or OP is just being mean


----------



## dulcie_dustyxx (29 April 2017)

Subscribed! How is she today OP?


----------



## dulcie_dustyxx (29 April 2017)

horselady said:



			Mebbe Mary is in foal and OP can't leave her! Quick, any last minute bets?

Or OP is just being mean

Click to expand...

I so hope so!


----------



## horselady (29 April 2017)

JJS, this is torture!


----------



## dulcie_dustyxx (29 April 2017)

horselady said:



			JJS, this is torture!
		
Click to expand...

Ahh got so excited, heard the ping, saw 'Fat or in Foal' and leapt to it.

We need info JJS! x


----------



## Equines17 (29 April 2017)

Been following this forum thread for a while, only just now made an account! Hope all goes well with the foal and mother to be! 
I bet it's a skewbald colt!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (29 April 2017)

Mum thinks Filly end of may &#128522;


----------



## dulcie_dustyxx (29 April 2017)

Anyone thinking foalies made an appearance thats why we have no news...


----------



## meleeka (29 April 2017)

I could be right (almost. I did say Sunday  )


----------



## suffolkmare (29 April 2017)

Still no update? Hope JJS. Mary and bump/foal are all ok...


----------



## horselady (29 April 2017)

Yep, somethings going on with Mary methinks. I can feel it in my waters.


----------



## Remi'sMum (29 April 2017)

You know what they say - no news is good news!! Jeez, but the suspense is killing me here.... &#128518;


----------



## dulcie_dustyxx (30 April 2017)

Remi'sMum said:



			You know what they say - no news is good news!! Jeez, but the suspense is killing me here.... &#55357;&#56838;
		
Click to expand...

Oh god I know!


----------



## JJS (30 April 2017)

Oh no, nothing exciting to report! The only thing that's happened is I've had a very busy day and no time to get online and update you all. I didn't even have time to snap any pictures for you! Tomorrow is likely to be equally action packed, so if there's no news then, that's probably why.


----------



## JJS (30 April 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I'm sure you know, but you need to put down a full bed and lose those buckets on the floor at some point.
Have a good night out!!
		
Click to expand...

I do know about putting a full bed down, but I had no idea about removing her buckets. Why is that necessary, Clodagh? I can't give her water in anything else as we have no wall mounted drinkers or anything like that.


----------



## Remi'sMum (30 April 2017)

The suspense continues!! You've got the entire HHO community on tenterhooks OP!! I've literally just woke up, picked up my phone, saw the most recent post was you in the early hours, and was like 'eeeeeeeek!!!!' &#128518;


----------



## Sandstone1 (30 April 2017)

I'm guessing that the buckets should be removed in case mare or foal gets injured on them during foaling or maybe the foal could even drown in a water bucket.
Not sure how you can provide water if you remove them though!
I'm sure someone will know.


----------



## Clodagh (30 April 2017)

When my mare was close I hung her buckets off the top of the stable door. It was only a food bucket thing really but I was told it was a risk of the foal drowning if buckets were on the floor. Also no haynets in case they get a leg caught, you need to look at the stable as though you have a long splindly self harmer coming to visit.


----------



## marotelle (30 April 2017)

Hi, I tried being a lurker but can't help getting involved! I agree with Clodagh that buckets are a no no, foals DO get drowned or badly hurt.As you know they are very wobbly when first trying to get up to keep their balance, most of the time they keel over, sometimes on their nose straight into the bucket, sometimes getting their head or legs through the wire handle.In the issuing panic the mare might get involved.
THe farmer next door bought large but low edged soft shell plastic containers (buckets)they take a little more room in the box but it allows a better chance for the foal to get out,they fold if the mare stands on the sides and although the foal might get wet it will at least hopefully survive.
 Better safe than sorry!
Hope for a bonny filly,the mum is lovely!


----------



## dulcie_dustyxx (30 April 2017)

Sandstone1 said:



			I'm guessing that the buckets should be removed in case mare or foal gets injured on them during foaling or maybe the foal could even drown in a water bucket.
Not sure how you can provide water if you remove them though!
I'm sure someone will know.
		
Click to expand...

OP could you try filling a feed manger with water? One of the Ines which you can hook and unhook from doors etc?


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 April 2017)

come on JJS, look at the news on h & h...twin foals born to a tb mare so one should be a doddle for mary.  fingers crossed its soon!!!!
definately do not have a bucket on the floor...as others have said hang bucket or use a manger...if she has a corner manger for food then you could use that for water and put feed in a bowl on the floor....you can use a smaller bucket to take the water out to clean manger then refill...


----------



## horselady (30 April 2017)

How is Mary today JJS?


----------



## JJS (30 April 2017)

horselady said:



			How is Mary today JJS?
		
Click to expand...

Not much change today. One teat is definitely pointing down rather than inwards now but aside from that everything else is the same


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 April 2017)

The warmer weather next week will help.  Mares can hang on for nicer, warmer times.  I hope you have a nice day tomorrow.  You will be expected to post an update.  There's lots of us on foal watch with you.


----------



## pinkhart (1 May 2017)

OK I have totally joined the baby watch team after reading all this excitement  

Come on baby!!!


----------



## windand rain (1 May 2017)

Hay on the floor and water on the wall or door if tall enough mum should be able to reach if you hang the water on the outside of the door. We were able to use tub trugs after the foal was steady on its feet the half depth ones as if the foal fell in it would squash and drain


----------



## horselady (1 May 2017)

How is mary today JJS?


----------



## MDB (1 May 2017)

Ok. It is 11pm here in Spain and I have come online before bed for my daily update... and nothing! lol. Hope all is well. Please update soon.


----------



## cobgoblin (1 May 2017)

*sigh* no update. Is all ok?


----------



## JJS (2 May 2017)

Everything is fine, although we're looking pretty close now! Shouldn't think she has too much longer to go from this point 

I actually did snap plenty of pictures today to update you all properly, and even a short video of her wibbly-wobbly bum muscles, but haven't had a spare second to get on Photobucket and upload them. Sorry, all!


----------



## Sandstone1 (2 May 2017)

I'm still saying skewbald colt.   Looks like I was wrong about  the date though!
Hope all is well and foal arrives safe and sound.


----------



## Pilatesclare (2 May 2017)

Have been following, very exciting jjs! My prediction is 7th may (cos that's my boys birthday!) coloured colt. Hope Mary is doing well.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 May 2017)

When she waxes up then we can get very excited!!!


----------



## Feival (2 May 2017)

Last night i dreamt she had a chestnut colt.


----------



## madlady (2 May 2017)

Not been on here in ages so have only just caught up with this - how exciting 

When our mares have foaled we have always had water buckets in the stable but they have been the trug type ones that are very squashable - Daegan did fall in one when he was a couple of hours old - the bucket collapsed and we just ended up having to re do the bed.  We put hay on the floor.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (2 May 2017)

Still no baby??


----------



## suffolkmare (2 May 2017)

Well I was wrong with dates, but shall be watching closely in case baby arrives soon!


----------



## Butterbear (2 May 2017)

This is so exciting, please don't keep us all in suspense too much longer Mary! Looks as though my date prediction was wrong, maybe she'll have a 9th May baby and share with my nearly yearling filly


----------



## horselady (2 May 2017)

So... Anything going on today JJS?


----------



## Feival (2 May 2017)

Mary you have a day and a half to go till you have Luke or Leila, come on Mrs!


----------



## Wagtail (2 May 2017)

Still thinking another 3 weeks. Don't get too excited.


----------



## horselady (2 May 2017)

Come on JJS, we are desperate for an update!


----------



## JJS (2 May 2017)

horselady said:



			So... Anything going on today JJS?
		
Click to expand...

A little. Pictures from yesterday first. She is absolutely HUMONGOUS now, although I never manage to capture quite how big she is on camera. 



















Her bag and teats are also looking more and more developed each day.













And her bum muscles, although not visibly slackening, are very soft and wobbly to the touch. 







Then today, we've had even more development. We had what looked like the first teensy tiny bit of wax on the end of one teat, and the beginnings of the mucus plug also looked like it might have started to come away. I can't be certain of the latter though, as M did have a touch of diarrhoea today.


----------



## Fraggle2 (2 May 2017)

Thank you for the daily updates &#9786;


----------



## fabbydo (2 May 2017)

This is so bizarre! Why am I so excited about a total stranger's foal? I think it's because it was clear from the start how much you love her. I've lurked from the beginning   but have now officially joined the 'is it here yet?' gang. I have no idea about date/sex/colour but I am sure it will be beautiful. Good luck, I hope it all goes well x


----------



## JJS (2 May 2017)

fabbydo said:



			This is so bizarre! Why am I so excited about a total stranger's foal? I think it's because it was clear from the start how much you love her. I've lurked from the beginning   but have now officially joined the 'is it here yet?' gang. I have no idea about date/sex/colour but I am sure it will be beautiful. Good luck, I hope it all goes well x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Fabbydo! I really do adore her so I'm glad it comes across!  I'm actually terrified by the whole thing because I'm so worried about anything happening to my lovely Mary.


----------



## horselady (2 May 2017)

JJS said:



			Thanks, Fabbydo! I really do adore her! <3
		
Click to expand...

Well, she is gorgeous!  I'm sure her foal will be an :angel:


----------



## JJS (2 May 2017)

horselady said:



			Well, she is gorgeous!  I'm sure her foal will be an :angel:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Horselady!


----------



## horselady (2 May 2017)

JJS said:



			Thanks, Horselady! 

Click to expand...

I love her mane, her being a cob I suppose she is quite chunky anyway so it probably wouldn't have been visible at first. She is lovely though and you clearly love her very much. Fingers crossed it all goes well.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 May 2017)

A clearout is another sign of impending birth  (happens to humans too )


----------



## JJS (2 May 2017)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			A clearout is another sign of impending birth  (happens to humans too )
		
Click to expand...

I thought it might be! I'm taking most changes at this stage as signs of something exciting going on in that big tummy.


----------



## JJS (2 May 2017)

Also, here's an updated list of your predictions for you all: 

Twiggy2: Coloured colt on Sunday morning. 

Biff&Buzz: Lovely, chunky filly.

Equi: Colt who's the spit of mum.

Suffolkmare: Chunky coloured filly. 

3Beasties: Coloured filly born on bank holiday Monday.

Sandstone1: Skewbald colt born this weekend.

Hobgoblin: Buckskin and white colt born on the Tuesday after the bank holiday. 

Clodagh: Buckskin and white. 

Leo Walker: Buckskin and white colt or a mule (please no!).

Horselady: Either a nice, chunky filly or a mule (again, please no! We're a mule-free zone!).

On the Hoof: Palomino colt on May Day.

Eatmyshorts: Chunky coloured cob colt next Friday.

The greenergrass: Buckskin and white colt.

Cobbytype: Coloured colt in the second week of May.

ElleSkywalker: Buckskin filly in mid-May.

Fraggle2: Coloured filly on the 7th May.

Shanti: Palomino and white filly on the 5th May.

Fools Motto: Chunky blue and white colt between the 10th-15th May.

Rabatsa: Chestnut colt on the 20th May.

Turitea: Colt who is the spitting image of his (assumed) Welsh sire with a lot of white markings (face, belly, and legs) born in the third week of May.

Hannahgb: Coloured filly in the second week of May.

Gloi: Palomino and white colt in the last week of May.

Remi'sMum: Skewbald colt on the 1st May.

Char_f94: Skewbald colt on the 5th May.

Feival: Birthdate of 4th May.

SatansLittleHelper: Coloured colt.

Butterbear: Skewbald filly before May Day. 

KM-R: Coloured colt to arrive before next Saturday.

Wagtail: Smoky brown filly three weeks from now. 

Meleeka: Chestnut filly born on Sunday (30th April).

Slightlyconfused: A May baby.

LadyGascoyne: Spitting image mini-me colt on the 2nd of May.

AShetlandBitMeOnce: Palomino and white filly on the 6th of May. 

Doris68: Skewbald colt on the 11th of May.

Fidgety: Mini mum filly on the 3rd of May.

Equines17: Skewbald colt.

Pilatesclare: Coloured colt on the 7th of May.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 May 2017)

There's a few out now then!


----------



## horselady (3 May 2017)

How is Mary today JJS?


----------



## JJS (3 May 2017)

horselady said:



			How is Mary today JJS?
		
Click to expand...

She's great, although Mary herself might argue that carrying around so much extra weight is less than fun! Her bag and bum muscles have changed little since yesterday, and her tummy is so big now that it can't really expand any more from this point forwards!













Today we had a little rearrange of her stable, to get everything ready for foalie arriving, and although she was quite happy to have her hay on the floor...













... she was less impressed by the change of bucket! For some reason, she's always much preferred the white plastic ones, so she had to have a very long drink from each when I removed them to swap them for (what she sees as) a far inferior soft plastic tubtrug.







She'll be even less impressed once we're officially foal watching overnight and she has them replaced with her two food mangers hung over the door! 

Despite the hardship of changing water buckets, she did still manage to strike a pose for you all. She wanted me to get her from her slimmest angle, but I don't think she really has one anymore!


----------



## horselady (3 May 2017)

JJS said:



			She's great, although Mary herself might argue that carrying around so much extra weight is less than fun! Her bag and bum muscles have changed little since yesterday, and her tummy is so big now that it can't really expand any more from this point forwards!













Today we had a little rearrange of her stable, to get everything ready for foalie arriving, and although she was quite happy to have her hay on the floor...













... she was less impressed by the change of bucket! For some reason, she's always much preferred the white plastic ones, so she had to have a very long drink from each when I removed them to swap them for (what she sees as) a far inferior soft plastic tubtrug.







She'll be even less impressed once we're officially foal watching overnight and she has them replaced with her two food mangers hung over the door! 

Despite the hardship of changing water buckets, she did still manage to strike a pose for you all. She wanted me to get her from her slimmest angle, but I don't think she really has one anymore!






Click to expand...

Oh, well tell her to hang on for a few days and she might share the same birthday as my cob!


----------



## JJS (3 May 2017)

horselady said:



			Oh, well tell her to hang on for a few days and she might share the same birthday as my cob!
		
Click to expand...

I'll ask her to try. She's at the point now where the Welsh daddy is definitely the most likely candidate, so the longer she goes, the more chance we have of a nice dilute baby at the end of it!


----------



## buddylove (3 May 2017)

Can I add in a guess?
Palomino colt with lots of white (big blaze and 4 white stockings), on Sunday 7th. Good luck Mary!! I'm also going for a name suggestion - Joey!!


----------



## Po Knee (3 May 2017)

Honestly JJS she is such a pretty girl - what a beautiful head and kind eye.

I don't blame you for being scared, I'd be terrified too but as you'll be keeping such a close eye on her I am quite sure everything will be just fine. She'll probably wait till your back is turned, and pop her babe out!

Here's to a happy healthy Mary and foal in the not too distant.


----------



## dulcie_dustyxx (3 May 2017)

Can I add in a guess too?
I'm guessing a palomino and white colt either this weekend or mid next week!
Good luck Mary <3


----------



## windand rain (3 May 2017)

probably wont go this long but it would be nice for her to have her baby on 31st as it is my granddaughter and my young highlands birthday


----------



## JJS (3 May 2017)

Po Knee said:



			Honestly JJS she is such a pretty girl - what a beautiful head and kind eye.

I don't blame you for being scared, I'd be terrified too but as you'll be keeping such a close eye on her I am quite sure everything will be just fine. She'll probably wait till your back is turned, and pop her babe out!

Here's to a happy healthy Mary and foal in the not too distant. 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Po Knee!  I know the chance of anything going wrong is only around five percent, but I still wish this was a planned foal so I could have sent her off to stud to be with the experts.


----------



## Equi (3 May 2017)

She really does have a pretty head, not a bad trait to have in a cob! Just a note on the boob pics, try to get them from infront of them if she will let you. You can tell so much more about their development.

Example:


----------



## JJS (3 May 2017)

equi said:



			She really does have a pretty head, not a bad trait to have in a cob! Just a note on the boob pics, try to get them from infront of them if she will let you. You can tell so much more about their development.

Example: 






Click to expand...

Thanks, Equi  I do have plenty of pictures from the front too, as she's perfectly happy for you to crawl under her tummy to take them. However, a combination of bad lighting in the stable, lots of long tummy hairs getting in the way, and Photobucket repeatedly deleting them means I haven't posted them.


----------



## JJS (4 May 2017)

Get excited everyone! I've just had a message from a fellow livery to say that we have milk running!


----------



## claracanter (4 May 2017)

Wonderful news


----------



## stencilface (4 May 2017)

JJS said:



			Get excited everyone! I've just had a message from a fellow livery to say that we have milk running!
		
Click to expand...

Very exciting!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 May 2017)

Oooo Yay come on Little Luke or Leia!


----------



## Merrymoles (4 May 2017)

May the fourth be with you! Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Amye (4 May 2017)

I've lurked on this thread for a while  

Just want to say good luck with the pregnancy/birth. Can't wait to see what pops out


----------



## On the Hoof (4 May 2017)

Yay exciting news &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (4 May 2017)

Oooh exciting!!!
Mary is gorgeous bless her so she's bound to have a beautiful baby....so excited for You!!!


----------



## Wagtail (4 May 2017)

JJS said:



			Get excited everyone! I've just had a message from a fellow livery to say that we have milk running!
		
Click to expand...

Oh goodness! Looks like I was wrong about it being 3 weeks! Milk running usually means it's imminent. Keeping everything crossed! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## _GG_ (4 May 2017)

Oooh, how exciting


----------



## meleeka (4 May 2017)

Keeping everything crossed for an easy birth.


----------



## meleeka (4 May 2017)

meleeka said:



			Keeping everything crossed for an easy birth.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry wanted to subscribe and couldn't without another post


----------



## cobgoblin (4 May 2017)

Woo hoo!

We need a web cam.


----------



## Kingfisher95 (4 May 2017)

Been lurking on this thread from the start and jumping in now to say good luck and all fingers and toes crossed for an easy foaling and a healthy baby!


----------



## Coblover63 (4 May 2017)

Ooh..... I'm so excited now!  Good luck,Mary!!!


----------



## thistledonicely (4 May 2017)

Good luck Mary and JJS!


----------



## AnotherNewbie (4 May 2017)

Ooh exciting! Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly for everyone involved!


----------



## Lindylouanne (4 May 2017)

Another who has been lurking on an a daily basis waiting for baby news. Good luck to Mary and hope she has a lovely healthy foal.


----------



## meesha (4 May 2017)

Meant to be working.....this is too exciting ...


----------



## seaofdreams (4 May 2017)

Will be thinking of you, it is nearly 10 years ago my foal was born (11th May), I can remember the day Lottie's milk started she foaled that night! it feels like it was only yesterday. 
I hope everything goes well. Looking forward to lots of pictures


----------



## JJS (4 May 2017)

I'm pretty sure we're looking at 24-48 hours rather than the next couple, but here are a few photos to update you all. 

She's had a well developed bag for a long time, but if you look very closely, you can see that we now have a small amount of wax too (it's easiest to spot on the right teat). 













There was also apparently milk dripping when she got up after having a lie down this morning. 

To me, her vulva looks much the same, but her back end has softened up even further overnight. She doesn't appear overly V-shaped, but she does look very fed up! 







She just doesn't quite know what to do with herself, poor girl! She's very antsy and extremely clingy, and when she's not walking around looking lost and itching on everything in sight, she just wants to stand with her head in your chest or her side pressed to yours. 

I've just popped home for a little bit to get some work done and eat, and then I'll be back up around 4pm for another check. In the meantime, she has plenty of other people keeping a subtle eye on her who'll let me know if anything changes between now and then.


----------



## eatmyshorts (4 May 2017)

Eeeek! How exciting! Good luck, hope everything goes smoothly for Mary & you have a healthy happy foalie by morning! xx


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (4 May 2017)

Bless her heart, she looks enormous on that last pic!!


----------



## tda (4 May 2017)

good luck , hope all goes well.

we have one imminent too, she was running with stallion before I got her so not sure when!!


----------



## SEL (4 May 2017)

Wow - I keep popping onto this thread to see whether baby has arrived yet, so no chance of getting any work done for the next few days!!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (4 May 2017)

Ooohhh fingers crossed xx


----------



## Damnation (4 May 2017)

I've been following this and I am so excited to see the baby!!! 

The weather is nice, they usually hang on until its warm.

The waiting around is horrible - when I worked at stud it was easy, same mares, same pattern every year. Horrid when a new mare came and you never know what their "tells" are!


----------



## sallyg (4 May 2017)

Ooh not long now, so exciting!  Even my non-horsey husband is getting daily updates.  Fingers crossed that all goes well, can't wait to see the baby


----------



## KM-R (4 May 2017)

Getting exciting now!


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 May 2017)

looking good.....had to sign on just to see if we had a baby...good luck


----------



## *Whinney* (4 May 2017)

Ohh I picked a good day to remember this thread!

Sending best wishes for a smooth and peaceful birth and a gorgeous chestnut coloured (skewbald? Can't remember if this is the 'correct' term anymore!) filly.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (4 May 2017)

How exciting! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## JJS (4 May 2017)

Well, this majestic(/messy) beastie hasn't changed much since this morning, except to go backwards and seem ridiculously chilled out again! 

She's still huge, she still doesn't seem overly perturbed, and I bet she'll keep us all hanging on for a little longer yet! 







However, for the first time, we do definitely have milk in that big bag! It's still clear and colourless at the moment, but hopefully it's a sign that we'll have a baby soon


----------



## Wagtail (4 May 2017)

JJS said:









Well, this majestic(/messy) beastie hasn't changed much since this morning, except to go backwards and seem ridiculously chilled out again! 

She's still huge, she still doesn't seem overly perturbed, and I bet she'll keep us all hanging on for a little longer yet! 







However, for the first time, we do definitely have milk in that big bag! It's still clear and colourless at the moment, but hopefully it's a sign that we'll have a baby soon 

Click to expand...

Ah clear milk can run for weeks! If you can bring yourself to do it, taste it. Around 12 hours before birth it turns sweet!


----------



## dulcie_dustyxx (4 May 2017)

So glad I checked on today - thought I'd missed it when I read about the milk!


----------



## Remi'sMum (4 May 2017)

Hurry up foalie, we're all sooooo impatient to see you!!


----------



## JJS (4 May 2017)

Wagtail said:



			Ah clear milk can run for weeks! If you can bring yourself to do it, taste it. Around 12 hours before birth it turns sweet!
		
Click to expand...

I did! No taste at all.


----------



## Queenbee (4 May 2017)

OP, if it were me - I would be ensuring that the entire stable was bedded down now - really thick straw bed with full coverage of all the floor - just incase

very exciting - keep the updates coming


----------



## Nici (4 May 2017)

Such exciting news! I have been following the thread with anticipation!


----------



## Feival (4 May 2017)

Winnie had no wax, started dripping milk in the Moring and gave birth that same night, come on star wars day baby!


----------



## Cobby93 (4 May 2017)

Good luck to you and Mary! Hopefully you will have a new mini Mary waiting for you in the next morning or 2!


----------



## Wagtail (4 May 2017)

JJS said:



			I did! No taste at all.
		
Click to expand...

Not really imminent then. Keep checking and it will give you a few hours notice. We noticed it turn sweet with a mare at our yard at around 9 am. She had the foal at 4.30 pm. It had been tasteless before that.


----------



## JJS (4 May 2017)

Wagtail said:



			Not really imminent then. Keep checking and it will give you a few hours notice. We noticed it turn sweet with a mare at our yard at around 9 am. She had the foal at 4.30 pm. It had been tasteless before that.
		
Click to expand...

If I remember rightly, the taste should change around 12 hours before, shouldn't it? So I imagine we have a little while longer to go. 

Plus, the vet did estimate that Mary had another month or so to go on the 24th of April when she was confirmed in foal. He admitted that it's impossible to say for certain so far along, but I'm not so sure that my original middle of May guess will be wrong.


----------



## Wagtail (4 May 2017)

JJS said:



			If I remember rightly, the taste should change around 12 hours before, shouldn't it? So I imagine we have a little while longer to go. 

Plus, the vet did estimate that Mary had another month or so to go on the 24th of April when she was confirmed in foal. He admitted that it's impossible to say for certain so far along, but I'm not so sure that my original middle of May guess will be wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it's around 12 hours before birth that it changes. We only tasted it at 9 am. But it probably changed a few hours befor then as she had the foal at 4.30.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 May 2017)

One mare was running milk, had foal about 36 hours later.  Another had loads of wax hanging from her teats.  I missed her foaling by about 10mins 12 hours later.

I'll be up late on watch the next nights!!!


----------



## Ladyinred (4 May 2017)

Queenbee said:



			OP, if it were me - I would be ensuring that the entire stable was bedded down now - really thick straw bed with full coverage of all the floor - just incase
		
Click to expand...

Yes, this ^^^ . A thick bed is far far cheaper than an injured foal.

One of the last mares I  foaled had literally inches of wax hanging off her teats but not a drop of milk. She foaled 5 hours later... she also refused to let the foal suckle for the first 3 days (and I wonder if the two things are connected) so I had to milk her for the colostrum until we finally got things going as they should do. Oddly she was an experienced mare and this was her 5th foal. You can never tell...


----------



## Fraggle2 (5 May 2017)

How's Mary doing this morning? Also sending cyber coffee and cakes to you as expect your much more stressed than she is &#128521;


----------



## Annagain (5 May 2017)

I've been lurking on this but struggled to find it this morning so just commenting so I can find it more easily in future. Good luck Mary (and JJS!)


----------



## Laika (5 May 2017)

This is all very exciting - back every day to keep checking on Mary's progress


----------



## Caol Ila (5 May 2017)

I keep checking this thread.....


----------



## JJS (5 May 2017)

fraggle2 said:



			How's Mary doing this morning? Also sending cyber coffee and cakes to you as expect your much more stressed than she is &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

As of 6am this morning when I left her, she's fine, although I've only just woken up after finally collapsing into my bed! 

She's still perfectly calm and unperturbed, with clear milk. However, her stomach did seem to change shape a little overnight, and I wonder if it's about to 'V'. 







There also seemed to be some further changes to her vulva, so I guess everything is progressing nicely, albeit slowly! 

The one upside to being up so late/so early is that you do at least get to see views like this. I'd still have preferred to spend the night in my bed though!


----------



## RaposadeGengibre (5 May 2017)

Caol Ila said:



			I keep checking this thread.....
		
Click to expand...

Everyone does...


----------



## Fraggle2 (5 May 2017)

Thank you for the update jjs


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 May 2017)

And every noise seems amplified late at night!!!  Wishing Mary well.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (5 May 2017)

Awwww it's so exciting lol...love the beautiful view too &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## dulcie_dustyxx (5 May 2017)

JJS said:



			As of 6am this morning when I left her, she's fine, although I've only just woken up after finally collapsing into my bed! 

She's still perfectly calm and unperturbed, with clear milk. However, her stomach did seem to change shape a little overnight, and I wonder if it's about to 'V'. 







There also seemed to be some further changes to her vulva, so I guess everything is progressing nicely, albeit slowly! 

The one upside to being up so late/so early is that you do at least get to see views like this. I'd still have preferred to spend the night in my bed though!  






Click to expand...

Very exciting! Yes the views are great - I enjoy riding in those every morning


----------



## JJS (6 May 2017)

So foal watch is tiring! But I'm back home now until our next check at 4am. M certainly seems to be getting closer, but I'm pretty certain we won't have a foal by morning. 

She's at the stage now where she spends most of her time outside standing by the gate looking fed up, rather than bothering to graze. Considering that she's as wide as she is long, I really can't blame her! 













She's decided that she's quite happy to come into her big, roomy stable at the end of the day now, although again she's only really picking at the mountain of hay and is more interested in just standing around and having lots of cuddles.













She's also only picking at her hard feed if left to her own devices, although she will eat almost all of it if you hold the bucket for her.







However, despite the size of her tummy and the softness of her tail and bottom, I still think we have a ways to go. Her milk remains clear, her tummy needs to drop some more, her vulva still needs to elongate, and even her tests are not pointing down and out quite as dramatically as I expect they will by the time she's ready to foal.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (6 May 2017)

Poor girl looks totally fed up...and HUGE!!!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 May 2017)

JJS said:



			She's also only picking at her hard feed if left to her own devices, although she will eat almost all of it if you hold the bucket for her.
		
Click to expand...

She's got you well trained then!   Bless her, she really does have a pretty face.


----------



## JJS (6 May 2017)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Poor girl looks totally fed up...and HUGE!!!!
		
Click to expand...

She is! Her belly seems to have increased in size every time you look at it!


----------



## JJS (6 May 2017)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			She's got you well trained then!   Bless her, she really does have a pretty face.
		
Click to expand...

Somebody definitely forgot to tell her that she's a common-as-muck little cob. In her mind, she's a prize-winning Thoroughbred who fully deserves the princess treatment. Who am I to argue with that?


----------



## LadySam (6 May 2017)

JJS said:



			Somebody definitely forgot to tell her that she's a common-as-muck little cob. In her mind, she's a prize-winning Thoroughbred who fully deserves the princess treatment. Who am I to argue with that?
		
Click to expand...

Aw, everyone deserves the princess treatment when having babies.


----------



## horselady (6 May 2017)

Whatever sex or colour of foal she has I don't think it will be that small! Mary, are you trying to hang on till my cob's birthday?


----------



## Sandstone1 (6 May 2017)

Any news today?


----------



## horselady (6 May 2017)

has mary ahem, popped yet?


----------



## JJS (6 May 2017)

Sandstone1 said:



			Any news today?
		
Click to expand...

Nope! She's still fat... 







... still fed up... 







... but has now decided that coming in to a huge bed overnight is almost as enjoyable as being out in the field with her friends.







She's really not eating or moving around much at this point, but TBH, she still seems far too relaxed and happy in herself to think about foaling just yet.


----------



## stencilface (6 May 2017)

I know how she feels! Having just been very pregnant you can't eat much as the baby takes up all the room.

Looks very chilled.


----------



## Challaborough Christmas Tree (6 May 2017)

My money is on a filly born Monday (I have no experience with foaling but will be really busy Monday and not be checking for updates so regularly so sods law). No idea about colour but a palomino would be gorgeous


----------



## Fraggle2 (7 May 2017)

Any news JJS?


----------



## Po Knee (7 May 2017)

Just about to ask the same question....maybe there are developments afoot?


----------



## Feival (7 May 2017)

Anything?


----------



## horselady (7 May 2017)

JJS is there anything happening?


----------



## Zero00000 (7 May 2017)

Anyone else getting concerned? (Or impatient)


----------



## horselady (7 May 2017)

Zero00000 said:



			Anyone else getting concerned? (Or impatient)
		
Click to expand...

Yep, saw what thread it was and got all excited


----------



## JJS (7 May 2017)

Don't worry, everyone - nothing is happening with Mary. As you can see, she's just as pregnant today as she was yesterday. 







However, fair warning in advance: updates on here may be limited for the foreseeable. My old cushings pony has come in today looking very uncomfortable, and although he has no heat in his feet and his digital pulses don't seem overly concerning, my first thought is laminitis. Considering where we're at with him now, in terms of his overall health, this could be a pretty disastrous outcome and could mean that some very hard decisions have to be made 

Whatever it is that's going on, he's going to need extra care over the coming days, so with two out of three of my horses requiring an intensive amount of attention, I may not be able to post pictures with the same regularity as I have been doing.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 May 2017)

Sorry your old boy is not fairing well.  Totally understand your position.  Sending vibes for him and whatever the future may hold I'm sure you'll make the right decision if needed.  

All the best. X


----------



## JJS (7 May 2017)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Sorry your old boy is not fairing well.  Totally understand your position.  Sending vibes for him and whatever the future may hold I'm sure you'll make the right decision if needed.  

All the best. X
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Peregrine Falcon. It couldn't have come at a worse time so I'm keeping everything crossed that it's something less awful. We lost my lovely mare and his best friend three years ago on the 13th May, and the thought of having to make that decision again anytime soon is excruciating


----------



## meleeka (7 May 2017)

The ground is rock hard here. Hopefully your old boy will be back to normal quickly. I've never heard of laminitis without bounding pulses.


----------



## JJS (7 May 2017)

meleeka said:



			The ground is rock hard here. Hopefully your old boy will be back to normal quickly. I've never heard of laminitis without bounding pulses.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the well wishes, Meleeka. It's rock hard here too, and as it's not a typical presentation, I'm hoping he might have just bruised a sole or something similar. However, the fact that he's constantly shifting his weight between his two front feet has me very worried. I so hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Zero00000 (8 May 2017)

Oh no, 
Hope he is just having an 'off' day and is feeling better soon


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (8 May 2017)

Really hope your old boy feels better soon...and a hug for You, there's alot all going on at once!!! Xx


----------



## JJS (8 May 2017)

Zero00000 said:



			Oh no, 
Hope he is just having an 'off' day and is feeling better soon
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.



SatansLittleHelper said:



			Really hope your old boy feels better soon...and a hug for You, there's alot all going on at once!!! Xx
		
Click to expand...

An awful lot!  Thanks, SLH.


----------



## Remi'sMum (8 May 2017)

Sending vibes for you and your old lad JJS, and to Mary. Keep us posted on both when you can. Hugs x


----------



## Sandstone1 (8 May 2017)

Hope your old boy is ok.  Lot for you to handle all at once.


----------



## Merrymoles (8 May 2017)

Hi OP. I really hope your old boy is just suffering from the hard ground, which is what I think is the problem with mine. He seems to be moving better today so I am keeping everything crossed for both him and your lad! Mary will probably wait until you are occupied with your pony and then deliver you a nice surprise.


----------



## SEL (8 May 2017)

meleeka said:



			The ground is rock hard here. Hopefully your old boy will be back to normal quickly. I've never heard of laminitis without bounding pulses.
		
Click to expand...

Ah - checked in for a baby update and saw the post about your boy.

We've got 2 on the yard confined to barracks after coming in footsore. One has had laminitis in the past so that was our first worry but she has no pulses, so we're thinking she's footsore or pulled something in the field. 

Hope your boy starts to improve soon - horses always choose their timing well when they want to worry us!


----------



## dulcie_dustyxx (8 May 2017)

I sincerely hope he's better soon! Hopefully Mary can hang on for a bit to make sure you can concentrate on him x Best of wishes x


----------



## RubysGold (8 May 2017)

Hope your old boy is feeling better very soon
 Hope it isn't laminitis :-(


----------



## Butterbear (8 May 2017)

Positive vibes on their way, fingers crossed all turns out well.


----------



## horselady (8 May 2017)

I really hope your boy is feeling better JJS. Let us hope it is just some bruising


----------



## JJS (8 May 2017)

Thank you all for your kind words, sympathy, and support - they're more appreciated than you know.

Unfortunately, Six is worse again today and now has pulses too, so I'm certain that it is laminitis we're looking at. He has the vet out tomorrow so hopefully we'll have him feeling much better soon. 

Mary, on the other hand, is exceptionally comfortable just the way she is. Her appetite has returned with a vengeance, and she's so laid back it's unreal. Despite that, she looks very close to dropping now, and her milk is starting to change colour too. Take a look for yourselves...


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 May 2017)

Everything crossed for Six xxx 

Looking forward to foal pics in the morning :wink3:


----------



## Feival (8 May 2017)

You are a day maybe to from finding a bouncy fluffy baby, im so jealous. I want to put Winnie back in foal but my girlfriend won't let me &#9785;


----------



## JJS (8 May 2017)

I still think we might have up to a week left. She's definitely getting close now, but she's just not quite there yet, and although her milk is changing colour, it's still clear and more yellow than white.


----------



## shirl62 (8 May 2017)

Mary is a sweetie and so chilled...She must be thinking ''Mummmm stop letting everyone see my girlie bits its becoming embarrassing''...  Lol

Shirl


----------



## JJS (8 May 2017)

shirl62 said:



			Mary is a sweetie and so chilled...She must be thinking ''Mummmm stop letting everyone see my girlie bits its becoming embarrassing''...  Lol

Shirl
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure that's exactly what she's thinking!


----------



## dulcie_dustyxx (8 May 2017)

I hope it alls goes well with the vet tomorrow - good luck Six!

Ooh this is very exciting! My prediction might be the winner aha


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (8 May 2017)

Hope vet visit goes well tomorrow, sending hugs for the pair of you. 

Mary, get a move on, your mum would like some proper sleep!!!!


----------



## meleeka (8 May 2017)

Thanks for posting. Keeping everything crossed for both of them. Sounds like you caught the laminitis early which should really help.  

Poor Mary, that's got to be uncomfortable now. At least she's being spoilt rotten as some consolation.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (8 May 2017)

Everything crossed for your boy tomorrow xx


----------



## Fraggle2 (9 May 2017)

Hope it all goes well with the vet today and your boy is soon on the mend.


----------



## OldNag (9 May 2017)

I hope your boy is feeling more comfortable today. Laminitis is utterly horrible.

I never did put a bet on, but I am expecting foalie pics tomorrow


----------



## eatmyshorts (9 May 2017)

Sorry to hear about your old fella, i hope the vet visit goes ok xx Will understand if you can't post much ... you look after yourself & your horses, & hopefully you'll have  a lovely foalie soon  xx


----------



## JJS (9 May 2017)

Hi all,

Unfortunately, laminitis was the right call. We've caught it early but it still raises some real worries about Six's ACTH levels, so his bloods are being re-tested and we'll reassess from there. For now, however, he's on both Bute and Sedalin, so should be feeling much more comfortable soon. 







He still despises every second of being on box rest though, and looks ready to attempt a prison break at the first opportunity he gets.







Meanwhile Mary is doing her very best to be thoughtful, and seems intent on keeping her legs crossed until little Six is feeling better. Not that her conscientiousness stopped her from posing for a little pregnancy shoot - apparently, she didn't want to disappoint her many followers!


----------



## meleeka (9 May 2017)

How many Prascend is he on? I upped mine straight away when she went footy. Her blood test proved me right but I think it just made the recovery that much quicker. I think sometimes it's best  to go on symptoms not just levels. He doesn't look massively overweight (and very cute btw).


----------



## JJS (9 May 2017)

meleeka said:



			How many Prascend is he on? I upped mine straight away when she went footy. Her blood test proved me right but I think it just made the recovery that much quicker. I think sometimes it's best  to go on symptoms not just levels. He doesn't look massively overweight (and very cute btw).
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Meleeka - he is the cutest pony around!  
He's on one Prascend a day, but TBH, he struggles even on this amount, so having to up his dosage is the last thing we want to do. Our main problem is that he's not remotely overweight - he's the opposite. He could really do with quite a few more kilos on him as he's always been a relatively poor doer, but is now having to have all of his hay soaked and his hard feed cut out, so I expect him to drop even more.


----------



## Merrymoles (9 May 2017)

Get well soon Six!


----------



## wills_91 (9 May 2017)

Oh he's lovely! Glad you've caught it early and hope he's on the mend soon. Your going to be busy!


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 May 2017)

Gosh, you've got your work cut out, haven't you?! Hope Six is soon feeling better, in what way does he find taking Prascend difficult? My mare goes inappetent and ataxic for a month at least after upping her dose by 0.5 tablet at a time (she is now on 1.5 tablets per day), but she does come round ok in the end, and is eating ravenously again now and doing very well.


----------



## shirl62 (9 May 2017)

Six is one handsome laddie...hope he is on the mend soon..

Mary is just blooming...and a little poser...lol

Shirl


----------



## JJS (9 May 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Gosh, you've got your work cut out, haven't you?! Hope Six is soon feeling better, in what way does he find taking Prascend difficult? My mare goes inappetent and ataxic for a month at least after upping her dose by 0.5 tablet at a time (she is now on 1.5 tablets per day), but she does come round ok in the end, and is eating ravenously again now and doing very well.
		
Click to expand...

He suffers from the usual depression and lack of appetite, but that does pass. The problem is that he's been left with severe scouring ever since he went up to one tablet a day, and no amount of protexin or supplements have quite been able to get on top of it.


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 May 2017)

Oh rats, constant scouring isn't great. All good vibes for Six and for Mary the mum to be, whoever said owning horses was good for stress levels?


----------



## Foxy O (9 May 2017)

In the olden days we used arrow route (not sure on the spelling) to firm them up again (my mum used to have it in her kitchen). Fingers crossed you can get him sorted soon


----------



## JJS (9 May 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Oh rats, constant scouring isn't great. All good vibes for Six and for Mary the mum to be, whoever said owning horses was good for stress levels?
		
Click to expand...

Nobody ever  



Foxy O said:



			In the olden days we used arrow route (not sure on the spelling) to firm them up again (my mum used to have it in her kitchen). Fingers crossed you can get him sorted soon
		
Click to expand...

I've never heard of that! I'll have to look into getting some and giving it a try


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 May 2017)

good luck with your boy, laminitis is such a horrible condition, lets hope he recovers quickly.  mary is looking lovely, tell her to please hurry up and give us another hho foal...


----------



## _GG_ (9 May 2017)

Ah, JJS, just catching up with this. Hope Six will be on the mend soon. Yea Sacc is wonderful for binding them when they're scouring and doesn't cause any impaction risk. 

Hope Mary is doing well too xx


----------



## Meredith (9 May 2017)

Try the thread "Has anyone any suggestions runny bum". There are some more ideas there although I have no idea if any work.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (9 May 2017)

Poor Six bless him, he's a handsome little chap isn't he? 
Hope he feels better very soon.
Mary is looking fab!!
Ermmm...and how are YOU?? LOL horses eh...who'd have them &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Feival (9 May 2017)

Can Arthur or Martha hurry up.please, Uncle Six needs cheering up.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (9 May 2017)

Sending Six some get better soon vibes.  

Mary is still looking good.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (9 May 2017)

Poor Six, hope he's on the road to recovery soon. &#55357;&#56856;

I'm betting on a solid coloured Colt after seeing our riding school bogof's dark bay filly arrive on Friday. She's roaning round the back end already. I was totally expecting a coloured from the finer than a cob skew.


----------



## QuantockHills (10 May 2017)

So sorry that Six is under the weather, hope he's feeling better soon, he is super cute by the way! My boy was on 4 prascend a day....
I've been lurking for ages on your post and am so excited for Mary.... I think a coloured colt is hiding in there by the way...... good luck!


----------



## JJS (10 May 2017)

So Mary is still pregnant and not looking any closer to foaling. I'm actually quite glad at the minute, because it means that Six can be our priority for the next few days. 

All three of them had the farrier out today, and although Mary's one flaw is having her feet trimmed, we'd been working on it together before we found out she was about to foal, and she showed a real improvement this time around  Here's the superstar herself, looking fed up not because of how big she is, but because she had to come in out of the sunshine! 



















She wasn't the only one who made me smile today. Six also seems much more comfortable which is a huge relief. 







Not to be outdone, Tudor, my head shaker, had his headcollar on with no problem, and stood perfectly to have his feet done. He can really struggle with any sort of pressure on his head, but provided we keep it to an absolute minimum, he tries his very best to do what you're asking of him without kicking up a fuss. He's such a delight to have out when he's having a good day, and just reminded me once again of how lucky I am to have him, even if it is as a glorified field ornament.  I'm feeling very proud of all three of them


----------



## Merrymoles (10 May 2017)

"Like" button!

I can see what you mean about Six not being a porker - he looks in great shape. Glad he's more comfortable. Tell him it would be a lot worse if he was as fat as Mary


----------



## Sandstone1 (10 May 2017)

Glad your boy a bit better.  I'm not sure if I'm seeing things but has Mary's tummy dropped a bit?


----------



## JJS (10 May 2017)

Sandstone1 said:



			Glad your boy a bit better.  I'm not sure if I'm seeing things but has Mary's tummy dropped a bit?
		
Click to expand...

A little, although from the front she looks even rounder today than yesterday!


----------



## Butterbear (10 May 2017)

Hahaha, moleskinsmum! If six was as fat as Mary JJS would be about to become a very rich lady, a pregnant elderly gelding....he is looking chirpier today, fingers crossed he continues to recover well. And Mary as much as I really want to see what's hiding in your tummy, please hold on for Six to be better first, your mum needs a rest!


----------



## meleeka (10 May 2017)

So you have a pregnant horse, a lame one and one that headshakes? What a trio of sicknotes! Hopefully two of them at least can be normal again soon.


----------



## JJS (10 May 2017)

meleeka said:



			So you have a pregnant horse, a lame one and one that headshakes? What a trio of sicknotes! Hopefully two of them at least can be normal again soon.
		
Click to expand...

I know! A 24 year old cushings pony, a retired eight year old with grade five idiopathic head shaking, and now a pregnant four year old. The irony being that Mary was bought to replace Tudor as my riding horse!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (10 May 2017)

Six is super cute and Tudor very handsome but Mary looks beautiful even with a pouty face on! Baby is going to be a stunner! Wish u lived near me as I have a pony or two that need riding that you could play on till Marys finished her maternity leave


----------



## JJS (10 May 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Six is super cute and Tudor very handsome but Mary looks beautiful even with a pouty face on! Baby is going to be a stunner! Wish u lived near me as I have a pony or two that need riding that you could play on till Marys finished her maternity leave 

Click to expand...

I hope so! If it gets that beautiful face and her even lovelier personality, I really will be onto a winner  
Oh, I wish I did too! That would have been perfect for me!


----------



## _GG_ (10 May 2017)

JJS said:



			I know! A 24 year old cushings pony, a retired eight year old with grade five idiopathic head shaking, and now a pregnant four year old. The irony being that Mary was bought to replace Tudor as my riding horse!
		
Click to expand...

You'll be riding Mary in no time. What part of the country are you in? I'm Gloucester way if it's close to you...always something to ride here. Glad Six is doing better. He looks very similar to a Connie x American Riding Pony I have on permanent livery here. Only 15 but been previously crippled with lami multiple times. Being here, he can live out all year round without risk thanks to our lovely grasses. They're very similar in conformation.


----------



## JJS (10 May 2017)

_GG_ said:



			You'll be riding Mary in no time. What part of the country are you in? I'm Gloucester way if it's close to you...always something to ride here. Glad Six is doing better. He looks very similar to a Connie x American Riding Pony I have on permanent livery here. Only 15 but been previously crippled with lami multiple times. Being here, he can live out all year round without risk thanks to our lovely grasses. They're very similar in conformation.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer, GG  I'm in West Yorkshire though, and the only people looking for riders around here are ones who are seeking a financial contribution (which is perfectly fair, of course). With four ponies soon to pay for, I think I'll just have to bide my time and wait until Mary is back in action. On the bright side, a few years from now, I may well be in a position where I have two lovely horses to ride and am spoilt for choice!


----------



## _GG_ (10 May 2017)

JJS said:



			Thanks for the offer, GG  I'm in West Yorkshire though, and the only people looking for riders around here are ones who are seeking a financial contribution (which is perfectly fair, of course). With four ponies soon to pay for, I think I'll just have to bide my time and wait until Mary is back in action. On the bright side, a few years from now, I may well be in a position where I have two lovely horses to ride and am spoilt for choice!
		
Click to expand...

You can start riding Mary fairly soon after she foals if you're slow and steady and have a field to ride in. Foal can follow and it's actually a lovely thing to do, especially for mares that enjoy their work. If Mary was in work until recently, she'll be fitter and can be ridden sooner, albeit gently. If she hasn't been ridden for a while, you'll only need to wait a couple of months and ride as above, slow and gentle with foal at foot.


----------



## JJS (10 May 2017)

_GG_ said:



			You can start riding Mary fairly soon after she foals if you're slow and steady and have a field to ride in. Foal can follow and it's actually a lovely thing to do, especially for mares that enjoy their work. If Mary was in work until recently, she'll be fitter and can be ridden sooner, albeit gently. If she hasn't been ridden for a while, you'll only need to wait a couple of months and ride as above, slow and gentle with foal at foot. 

Click to expand...

She was in ridden work right up until I became suspicious, so hopefully I can have her back in action sooner than I thought. We have plenty of enclosed areas at the farm where we keep them, and slow and steady suits me just fine. In fact, the idea of being able to take Mary and her baby out for a little explore sounds just lovely! 

As you can see, it's only a month ago that we were obliviously exploring the countryside and getting excited for summer (you'll all have to excuse the riding school-esque ensemble, not really sure what happened that day )!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 May 2017)

Aw, lovely pics JJS.  Glad to hear Six is perkier today.  

It is nice when you have a good pony day.


----------



## meesha (11 May 2017)

Six is lovely, so glad he is on the mend, Mary however is teasing us all now!!! Come on mummy, show us what your hiding!


----------



## ycbm (11 May 2017)

Dear Mary. I'm fed up with waiting. Will you please get a move on. Best regards, Y.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (11 May 2017)

ycbm said:



			Dear Mary. I'm fed up with waiting. Will you please get a move on. Best regards, Y.
		
Click to expand...

Seconded.

Come on foal!


----------



## KM-R (11 May 2017)

Come on Foaly!


----------



## Wagtail (11 May 2017)

Well exactly two weeks ago I said it would be at least three weeks. I'm still guessing another week at least.


----------



## Ladyinred (11 May 2017)

Wagtail said:



			Well exactly two weeks ago I said it would be at least three weeks. I'm still guessing another week at least.
		
Click to expand...

So hope you are wrong Wagtail,  Not sure I can stand the suspense for another week!


----------



## Wagtail (11 May 2017)

Ladyinred said:



			So hope you are wrong Wagtail,  Not sure I can stand the suspense for another week!
		
Click to expand...

I know. It's hard, isn't it? I remember getting up every two hours for 3 weeks the last time I was on proper foal watch. She was late!


----------



## JJS (11 May 2017)

Wagtail said:



			Well exactly two weeks ago I said it would be at least three weeks. I'm still guessing another week at least.
		
Click to expand...

My own guess has always been the 13th May, and considering that Mary's had a bag for at least a month now, she really can't have too much longer to go. I wouldn't be entirely surprised if Wagtail's guess proved to be right though!


----------



## KM-R (11 May 2017)

Oh I got all excited when I saw you'd replied there JJS! How are your horses doing today?


----------



## JJS (11 May 2017)

KM-R said:



			Oh I got all excited when I saw you'd replied there JJS! How are your horses doing today?
		
Click to expand...

Six seems almost back to his normal self, so that's great news, and although he's still not enjoying being in, he has a good appetite and seems bright-eyed and bushy-tailed again  







Mary is doing fabulously. She's just the same as yesterday: perfectly content and happily eating for two, with a huge belly that gets bigger every time you look at it.


----------



## Feival (11 May 2017)

Hang on till Sunday then you'll have a bogoff with the same birthday as my bogoff &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Lindylouanne (11 May 2017)

Six looks absolutely lovely, such a kind face. Glad he is feeling a lot better than he was.

I have been Mary watching, make it Sunday and she will share my birthday.


----------



## Sandstone1 (11 May 2017)

I'm probably wrong but I've a funny feeling it could be quite soon now.


----------



## suffolkmare (11 May 2017)

Popped in to check for the latest news and glad six is doing well &#55357;&#56898;My Mums birthday is tomorrow and she's Mary! So come on Mary we want to meet your foal!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (11 May 2017)

Fab news for Six.  Am sure he's looking forward to going back out soon.

Is Mary aware of her fame?


----------



## _GG_ (12 May 2017)

URGENT!!! FOSTER MARE AVAILABLE. Miniature Shetland had a stillbirth at midnight. Mare is in perfect health and full of colostrum, so please share this far and wide. She's a wonderful mum and desperately lost at the moment. We're based in Gloucester and please call 07528340179. 
Thank you xx


----------



## horselady (12 May 2017)

-GG- Look on this pagehttps://m.facebook.com/Fosterfoal/?locale2=en_GB


----------



## ycbm (12 May 2017)

Dear Mary, I told you yesterday I was fed up with waiting. You took no notice. I'm now writing to warn you that this is going to have an impact on your annual appraisal. Pull your finger out. Best regards. Y.


----------



## ycbm (12 May 2017)

_GG_ said:



			URGENT!!! FOSTER MARE AVAILABLE. Miniature Shetland had a stillbirth at midnight. Mare is in perfect health and full of colostrum, so please share this far and wide. She's a wonderful mum and desperately lost at the moment. We're based in Gloucester and please call 07528340179. 
Thank you xx
		
Click to expand...

Right idea GG. Wrong thread when someone has a mare just about to foal : (   Start a new one in breeding and tack room and ask admin to delete on this thread maybe? Including this post and the other reply of course. Please don't anyone else reply on this topic, then there will be less to delete.


----------



## _GG_ (12 May 2017)

ycbm said:



			Right idea GG. Wrong thread when someone has a mare just about to foal : (   Start a new one in breeding and tack room and ask admin to delete on this thread maybe? Including this post and the other reply of course. Please don't anyone else reply on this topic, then there will be less to delete.
		
Click to expand...

Already posted in other places. To be honest, my main aim was just sharing the heck out of it. If it's upset anyone I'm sorry and admin can remove it from here.

That facebook link doesn't go anywhere so not sure what it is. Thank you.


----------



## milliepops (12 May 2017)

with 78000 views and rising every day this thread would seem like a good place to mention it tbh, while we all check in regularly for happy news from Mary and the OP... it only takes a moment to share GG's info. 

So sorry about your little 'un GG, what a sad outcome. Hopefully you'll be able to spare someone else a bit of heartache x


----------



## MDB (12 May 2017)

78000 views? wow. I think I must have contributed to at least 1000! Come on Mary!


----------



## horselady (12 May 2017)

_GG_ said:



			Already posted in other places. To be honest, my main aim was just sharing the heck out of it. If it's upset anyone I'm sorry and admin can remove it from here.

That facebook link doesn't go anywhere so not sure what it is. Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

I have a horsey friend in Gloucestershire so have told her and she has put word about


----------



## _GG_ (12 May 2017)

horselady said:



			I have a horsey friend in Gloucestershire so have told her and she has put word about
		
Click to expand...

Thank you xx


----------



## horselady (12 May 2017)

How are Mary and six today jjs


----------



## JJS (12 May 2017)

horselady said:



			How are Mary and six today jjs
		
Click to expand...

Six seems much happier, and Mary is still as stubbornly pregnant as ever! 

























On a sadder note, I just want to say how sorry I am for your loss, GG. I'm terrified of experiencing something like this myself, so can only imagine how you must be feeling right now. At the moment, I can barely stand to see the Facebook posts appealing for foster mares or advertising them, as it's just such an awful thought. Please know that my condolences are with you and your poor little lady tonight


----------



## _GG_ (12 May 2017)

JJS said:



			Six seems much happier, and Mary is still as stubbornly pregnant as ever! 

























On a sadder note, I just want to say how sorry I am for your loss, GG. I'm terrified of experiencing something like this myself, so can only imagine how you must be feeling right now. At the moment, I can barely stand to see the Facebook posts appealing for foster mares or advertising them, as it's just such an awful thought. Please know that my condolences are with you and your poor little lady tonight 

Click to expand...

Thank you and sorry if my post was poorly judged in the early hours. 

Glad Six is doing so well and as for Mary...have you tried to get any milk? I don't do milk testing, but when plugs are out, which Mary's are...I do check the colour/taste of the milk to gauge how far there is to go. 

Feel free to post pics and I'll have a look. She looks almost there on filling the bag xx


----------



## meleeka (12 May 2017)

Blimey she looks fit to burst! It can't be long now.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (12 May 2017)

JJS, I am sure all will be fine.  Yes, every birth can be nerve wracking but it is a natural process.  Sending great birthing vibes to Mary.


----------



## JJS (13 May 2017)

_GG_ said:



			Thank you and sorry if my post was poorly judged in the early hours. 

Glad Six is doing so well and as for Mary...have you tried to get any milk? I don't do milk testing, but when plugs are out, which Mary's are...I do check the colour/taste of the milk to gauge how far there is to go. 

Feel free to post pics and I'll have a look. She looks almost there on filling the bag xx
		
Click to expand...

Please don't feel the need to apologise, GG. It's a nasty reality, but not one that burying your head in the sand will protect you from. You were trying to bring about something wonderful out of something horrible, and if this post could help to match a foal in need of a foster mare with your girl, then that would be all to the good. 

Thank you to YCBM also, though, as it was so kind of you to try and save me the added worry. This forum is just full of great people  

In terms of her milk, it's still clear and tasteless as of tonight, although it is coming more easily now. 



Peregrine Falcon said:



			JJS, I am sure all will be fine.  Yes, every birth can be nerve wracking but it is a natural process.  Sending great birthing vibes to Mary.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the reassurance, PF. It really is much appreciated


----------



## Sandstone1 (13 May 2017)

Poor Mary.  She looks huge!  Can't be long now surely.   I'm still saying skewbald colt.  ( is that the right term now?)
Could it be this weekend?
Hope it all goes well and Mary has a quick and safe delivery with a healthy foal.


----------



## ycbm (13 May 2017)

Dear Mary, this is the third time I've had to write to you this week. Your failure to carry out your duties has been noted in your employment records. This is an informal warning. If your performance does not improve soon, I will be forced to start a formal warning process, which may lead to dismissal. Best regards, Y.


----------



## JJS (13 May 2017)

So Mary is exactly the same again today! I always expected it be sometime around the middle of May, but right now, she's not seeming overly ready to drop. The fact that she was charging around with the rest of the herd when I turned up, the fence between them no bar to their fun, certainly seems to suggest that it's unlikely to be tonight!


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 May 2017)

i was really exited to see you had posted tonight,  come on mary!!!!!  the suspense is killing us....


----------



## Amymay (13 May 2017)

So close...


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (13 May 2017)

Feels like we're getting closer. My prediction is a skewbald filly on May 20th as that's my skewbald mares birthday


----------



## antigone (13 May 2017)

Nothing constructive or helpful but just to say how much I like Mary, she is so like my mare. I don't know how you cope with the stress of it all - I have a chronic laminitic mini shettie companion and my mare is not pregnant but it so difficult trying to balance everything and keep everyone happy. I thought your response to the posts about the foster mare were very thoughtful and kind, what a nice person you are. I hope all goes well and I am really looking forward to seeing pics of the baby. I hope you are looking after yourself, too. Surely it can't be long now - can it?


----------



## Remi'sMum (13 May 2017)

She's enormous!! Come on Mary, you look about ready to pop!

GG, I'm very sorry to hear of your loss but I'd also like to say how lovely to see people support one another in the comments above.


----------



## Feival (13 May 2017)

Winnie was a lunatic during the day of the night she gave birth.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (13 May 2017)

LOL, she certainly looks plump now!!!


----------



## WelshD (14 May 2017)

I'm guessing a black colt with two white socks on Thursday


----------



## ManBearPig (14 May 2017)

With us holding our collective breaths, at this rate we might pop before Mary does! Though if she holds out until the 19th, foalie (or mulie  ) and I will be birthday buddies!


----------



## _GG_ (14 May 2017)

Oooh, you have wax started, how exciting!!

I won't make predictions...I'm useless but waiting eagerly


----------



## SpringArising (14 May 2017)

Mary is gorgeous. I love her pretty head. What did you originally buy her for/how old/big is she?


----------



## OldNag (14 May 2017)

Come on Mary, we are all waiting you know...

Hope Six is continuing to improve x


----------



## Equi (14 May 2017)

Colt foal for me! Mum and babe both doing well. 

Time for Mary to go now!


----------



## Lindylouanne (14 May 2017)

equi said:



			Colt foal for me! Mum and babe both doing well. 

Time for Mary to go now!
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations Equi, pictures, colour.


----------



## _GG_ (14 May 2017)

equi said:



			Colt foal for me! Mum and babe both doing well. 

Time for Mary to go now!
		
Click to expand...

And a stunner he is too. 

Congratulations.

Now.  Come on Mary. Xx


----------



## JJS (14 May 2017)

SpringArising said:



			Mary is gorgeous. I love her pretty head. What did you originally buy her for/how old/big is she?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, Spring Arising  I bought her to replace my eight year old when he retired, as a happy hacker and eventually a low level all-rounder. He really knocked my confidence with his dangerous behaviour, so I was looking for a nice, safe cob to help me get it back. Mary is only four, but I knew from the moment I saw her picture that unless she did something awful, she was coming home with me, because something about her kind face made me think of my old Thoroughbred. She was as sweet as I knew she was going to be, so I told the seller within 20 minutes of leaving that I wanted her, and all 14.2hh of her came to join me the day after viewing. I have a very strong suspicion that with a few more years and a little more life experience under her belt, she's going to be one in a million.


----------



## JJS (14 May 2017)

equi said:



			Colt foal for me! Mum and babe both doing well. 

Time for Mary to go now!
		
Click to expand...

Please share some pictures, Equi. I think everyone on here is long overdue some foal cuteness!


----------



## Equi (14 May 2017)

JJS said:



			Please share some pictures, Equi. I think everyone on here is long overdue some foal cuteness! 

Click to expand...

Wee Louie!


----------



## Pilatesclare (14 May 2017)

equi said:



			Wee Louie!





Click to expand...

Omg too cute!


----------



## Feival (14 May 2017)

Oh my god, he is so cute! And he shares my bogof's birthday! Come on Mary!!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 May 2017)

Oooooo squeeeeeee for Louie!  Trying so hard to resist breeding from my shetland and that's not helping! 

Well I'm into my prediction now (mid may) so any time you like Mary


----------



## Nici (14 May 2017)

ycbm said:



			Dear Mary, this is the third time I've had to write to you this week. Your failure to carry out your duties has been noted in your employment records. This is an informal warning. If your performance does not improve soon, I will be forced to start a formal warning process, which may lead to dismissal. Best regards, Y.
		
Click to expand...

Hehe


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 May 2017)

what a cute foal, now come on mary its time for you!!!!!!  you dont want another warning from ycbm!!!!!!!


----------



## Wagtail (14 May 2017)

equi said:



			Wee Louie!





Click to expand...

No, I'm sorry he is just too cute! It's impossible.


----------



## Equi (14 May 2017)

Wagtail said:



			No, I'm sorry he is just too cute! It's impossible.
		
Click to expand...

He first thing I said about him was he looked like a troll &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## tashcat (14 May 2017)

Come on Mary!

I think she's loving her regular photoshoots, and is crossing her legs for as long as possible to saviour the limelight before the little one gets all the attention


----------



## JJS (14 May 2017)

equi said:



			Wee Louie!





Click to expand...

He's just lovely, Equi! 

Mary's baby, on the other hand, still hasn't deigned to make an appearance, and seeing as Photobucket isn't playing ball, I can't even update you all with pictures.


----------



## Equi (14 May 2017)

I noticed Photobucket was broke. So I use imgbb. Much much better and easier!!! Shall not be using photobucket again.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 May 2017)

Aw, an ickle one!!  Congratulations equi.

Am now getting bored, come on Mary!!!!!!


----------



## _GG_ (14 May 2017)

Come on Mary!!! Can't wait for some news.


----------



## Breagha (15 May 2017)

Very exciting waiting for a foal.  Good luck for when it comes


----------



## RachaelK01 (15 May 2017)

I honestly don't think I can take much more waiting.........come on Mary!!!!!!


----------



## Harleygirl (15 May 2017)

I went through 55 pages and still no foal?!?! 



Also I may or may not have been looking at pictures of horse boobies when my officemate walked in! Doh!


----------



## horselady (15 May 2017)

Ok Mary, after keeping us waiting so long you _must_ give birth on the 20th, do y'hear!


----------



## AnotherNewbie (15 May 2017)

My mum, having seen me looking at the pictures of Mary's boobs, has now taken to asking at least once a day if 'that foal has been born yet' hehe!!


----------



## SEL (15 May 2017)

horselady said:



			Ok Mary, after keeping us waiting so long you _must_ give birth on the 20th, do y'hear!
		
Click to expand...

20th is my mare's 7th birthday - but that's days away and I don't want to wait that long!


----------



## fabbydo (15 May 2017)

Also I may or may not have been looking at pictures of horse boobies when my officemate walked in! Doh![/QUOTE]
That's brilliant, really made me chuckle!
On a serious note, come on Mary. The whole world is waiting for you. We have got jobs and busy lives you know.


----------



## ycbm (15 May 2017)

Dear Mary,  it is with great regret that I am forced to write to you to issue a first written warning for your abysmal productivity levels. You have one day to improve your performance. You are expected to deliver one complete package during the next twenty four hours, or a second written warning may be issued.

As a valued member of staff, the Management hope that you are able to up your game and meet this target. Please do not let us down.

Best regards, Y


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 May 2017)

ycbm said:



			Dear Mary,  it is with great regret that I am forced to write to you to issue a first written warning for your abysmal productivity levels. You have one day to improve your performance. You are expected to deliver one complete package during the next twenty four hours, or a second written warning may be issued.

As a valued member of staff, the Management hope that you are able to up your game and meet this target. Please do not let us down.

Best regards, Y
		
Click to expand...

well this should do it.......its scaring me!!!!!!!


----------



## JJS (15 May 2017)

So Photobucket is back in action, but there are still no foal pictures to share with you, because Mary is continuing to keep us all in suspense. 

She has, however, tried to make it up to everyone with a little photoshoot of her beautiful self (I think she's just trying to hog all of the limelight for as long as she can). 

























On a slightly exciting note (although let's not all get our hopes up because this is Mary we're talking about), it looks to me as if her milk is starting to get a tinge of colour, so maybe we're finally going to see some real progress!


----------



## Equi (15 May 2017)

Oooooooo very exciting. My mares milk had colour then she foaled the night after. Keep watching her lady garden!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (15 May 2017)

Naw, beautiful girl. I love her sheepy chums too   have you tasted the milk? Is it sweet yet?


----------



## horselady (15 May 2017)

SEL said:



			20th is my mare's 7th birthday - but that's days away and I don't want to wait that long!
		
Click to expand...

It'll be my mare's 11th birthday and we are having a birthday cake


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 May 2017)

Am liking the teat look!!!   Starts chanting *Mary, Mary, Mary*


----------



## JJS (15 May 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Naw, beautiful girl. I love her sheepy chums too   have you tasted the milk? Is it sweet yet?
		
Click to expand...

It's had absolutely no taste up until yesterday, when it was very slightly salty. Today, it's definitely sweeter, but I still wouldn't describe it as sweet.


----------



## horselady (15 May 2017)

By the way, love your rings JJS!


----------



## JJS (15 May 2017)

horselady said:



			By the way, love your rings JJS! 

Click to expand...

Thank you! The other hand is just as blingy - I'm definitely a bit of a magpie when it comes to shiny things


----------



## suffolkmare (15 May 2017)

Well those could be exciting signs of imminent labour...or not!  Come on Mary!


----------



## QuantockHills (16 May 2017)

This is so much more exciting than anything on the tele at the moment!!

My boy is 4 on Sunday 21st so i'll vote for Sunday.... Come on Mary, I think you're hiding a lovely coloured colt......


----------



## Coblover63 (16 May 2017)

Her teats are slightly on the turn too....  they are starting to straighten so that they will then turn outwards as her bag fills.  She's inching her way there.   Come on, Mary....  we NEEEED to see your baby!!!


----------



## Morgan123 (16 May 2017)

This is literally the best thread there's ever been on H&H. COME ON MARY!!!!


----------



## dulcie_dustyxx (16 May 2017)

Come on Mary - This is very exciting!


----------



## Sandstone1 (16 May 2017)

Sounds like there may be a little progress.  Good luck for safe delivery of a healthy foal.
Hopefully it won't be too long now.


----------



## Damnation (16 May 2017)

Mary, stop keeping us in suspense!!!!

I keep checking in hoping for foal pictures!!!


----------



## _GG_ (16 May 2017)

Gosh...keep checking in. 

Come on Mary. Xxx


----------



## Merrymoles (16 May 2017)

Don't listen Mary - you cook it until it's ready


----------



## rosiesowner (16 May 2017)

come on foaly! We want to meet you


----------



## Amye (16 May 2017)

Every time i see this thread updated I expect a foaly! Come on Mary!


----------



## JJS (16 May 2017)

moleskinsmum said:



			Don't listen Mary - you cook it until it's ready 

Click to expand...

She needs no encouragement to do that. TBH, to my eyes there's still quite a lot that needs to change before she's ready to foal, or there was as of her last check this morning. I genuinely wouldn't be surprised if she keeps everyone waiting for another week at least!


----------



## claracanter (16 May 2017)

JJS said:



			She needs no encouragement to do that. TBH, to my eyes there's still quite a lot that needs to change before she's ready to foal, or there was as of her last check this morning. I genuinely wouldn't be surprised if she keeps everyone waiting for another week at least!
		
Click to expand...

Doh, saw you'd posted and thought she'd popped!


----------



## meleeka (16 May 2017)

I think she'll hang on until we're all bored and not checking this thread.


----------



## Butterbear (16 May 2017)

Out of curiosity when was the last opportunity she had to *ahem* with the stallion? See if we can establish a latest possible day Mary can keep her thousands of followers waiting?! She is becoming a bit of a celebrity, have you been thinking about names for the new arrival yet JJS?


----------



## Sandstone1 (16 May 2017)

You can never tell though.  My friend had a mare who showed no signs of imminent foaling at 10pm.
Next morning at 7am there was the foal.
Sometimes I don't think they show all the textbook signs at all


----------



## JJS (16 May 2017)

Butterbear said:



			Out of curiosity when was the last opportunity she had to *ahem* with the stallion? See if we can establish a latest possible day Mary can keep her thousands of followers waiting?! She is becoming a bit of a celebrity, have you been thinking about names for the new arrival yet JJS?
		
Click to expand...

She was passported by the dealer on 15th June, because that's when the part that the vet has to fill out and sign was dated, but she was definitely with the person I got her from by the 26th of the month (there are pictures on her Facebook of Mary at a show). 

Even if she was covered at the end of that window, she would be due to drop right about now - assuming she wasn't going to go massively over - and she's been bagged up since at least the middle of last month, which should be another good clue. 

No, no names. I don't want to even think about that until we (hopefully) have a healthy foal on the ground. So much can go wrong.


----------



## MDB (16 May 2017)

Omg. i got so excited to see the last post  by JJS. I think another few days. Possibly by Sunday. And a filly. Colour black.


----------



## tallyho! (16 May 2017)

I think a mini-me on Friday


----------



## Equi (16 May 2017)

Just you cook that little one to perfection mary! there is no deadline. But just a friendly word, do hurry up cause we all want to see her ! (im betting a filly now, in my waters!)


----------



## JJS (16 May 2017)

equi said:



			Just you cook that little one to perfection mary! there is no deadline.
		
Click to expand...

She's intent on doing exactly that! No real changes again today.


----------



## Sandstone1 (16 May 2017)

I think that bag looks a lot bigger.  I'm no expert but think it could be close now.


----------



## cobgoblin (16 May 2017)

Oh Mary!...I've got a feeling you're going to hold on until the beginning of June.


----------



## windand rain (16 May 2017)

Maiden mare often bag up 6 weeks before birth so she could go to the end of the month fingers crossed all goes well time is irrelevant as long as all is ok. Good luck that he she arrives soon


----------



## Equi (16 May 2017)

Its much harder to see changes when you are the one looking in person, but personally i see a lot! bigger bag, large milk lines and shes dropped a little with bumpage near the front and her back end is away to hell. Don't look out for that V and milk streaming down her legs, that won't happen in a lot of cases! Can you take a pic of her secret garden? Inside and out lol

Just to add, i have no intent to alarm, but is that little tiny spots of red at the teat? Keep an eye on that. It could be nothing, but just keep watch. 

I have a feeling shes on the go.


----------



## JJS (16 May 2017)

equi said:



			Its much harder to see changes when you are the one looking in person, but personally i see a lot! bigger bag, large milk lines and shes dropped a little with bumpage near the front and her back end is away to hell. Don't look out for that V and milk streaming down her legs, that won't happen in a lot of cases! Can you take a pic of her secret garden? Inside and out lol

Just to add, i have no intent to alarm, but is that little tiny spots of red at the teat? Keep an eye on that. It could be nothing, but just keep watch. 

I have a feeling shes on the go.
		
Click to expand...

I have one from the outside from yesterday (it looked exactly the same today). 







Inside is a dark pink, but no different colour-wise to how it's been the last couple of weeks. I've been checking it every day and no significant changes yet. 

It is little spots of red, but when you squeeze to get milk, it's only the usual pale fluid that comes out, and she doesn't seem at all uncomfortable with you messing around, so I don't think anything sinister is going on.


----------



## JJS (16 May 2017)

It's taken me two days to upload this for you all to see (great work, Photobucket...). Maybe this is Mary's attempt to get things moving a little more quickly! This was after her bucking, broncing, and charging around with her friends on the other side of the fence. I dread to think how much foalie must have been bounced around! 

http://vid871.photobucket.com/albums/ab276/jj201291/6CC2D14C-0BAA-44E1-B94A-428509E0C8CD.mp4


----------



## tallyho! (16 May 2017)

JJS said:



			It's taken me two days to upload this for you all to see (great work, Photobucket...). Maybe this is Mary's attempt to get things moving a little more quickly! This was after her bucking, broncing, and charging around with her friends on the other side of the fence. I dread to think how much foalie must have been bounced around! 

http://vid871.photobucket.com/albums/ab276/jj201291/6CC2D14C-0BAA-44E1-B94A-428509E0C8CD.mp4

Click to expand...

Young mums eh!!


----------



## Coblover63 (16 May 2017)

That bag is much fuller.


----------



## meleeka (16 May 2017)

She looks even more huge in the video than the photos! What's she cooking, a shire?!


----------



## JJS (16 May 2017)

Coblover63 said:



			That bag is much fuller.
		
Click to expand...

It's been incredibly full for the last few days, but this is the first time that the milk has literally squirted out - right into my face, of course! One teat was normal, the other had a rather exuberant response to being checked  Despite that, her nipples are still pointing inwards rather than down, and she has a noticeable crease, so maybe there's room for more growth yet!


----------



## JJS (16 May 2017)

meleeka said:



			She looks even more huge in the video than the photos! What's she cooking, a shire?!
		
Click to expand...

She looks much bigger in the flesh than in the photos. When she stands with her head over her door, she literally fills the whole doorway with her bulk!


----------



## horselady (16 May 2017)

JJS said:



			Actually, that's a very good point, and one that I was worrying too much to come up with by myself. I just saw this and freaked! 






Click to expand...




JJS said:



			I'll start this with two provisos: one, I know that it's been asked a million times before, and two, I'll be making a vets appointment on Tuesday. 

So, a bit of backstory. I bought my mare in August. I know that she was with a dealer between late May and mid June at least, although it may have been for a little longer than this. I also know that there was a Welsh D stallion on the premises, although I have no knowledge to make me think that my mare was ever with him. Before that, I believe she came over from Ireland. 

I posted on the forum last summer because she had really prominent milk veins. I'd never before seen them in a mare that wasn't pregnant, but after a number of posters said they had geldings with the same, and after looking at practically every horse I could find, I realised she wasn't the only one, went on my merry way, and thought no more of it. 

However, since having my mare, she hasn't come into season once. I've had mares before and know what to look for, so unless she's just incredibly subtle about the whole affair, I'm pretty certain she hasn't had one. And now she's started to pile on the pounds - but only on her stomach. 

So, I'm going to share the call out cost with a friend who also needs the vet out, and she'll be ringing the practice up on Tuesday. I'm desperately hoping that she's simply fat and that we can crack on with bootcamp and get her weight back down, so losing the money spent on an examination is neither here nor there. 

However, in the meantime, whilst I'm waiting for an answer, does anyone have an opinion one way or another: fat or in foal? I'm sincerely hoping that the consensus is the former to put my mind at rest whilst I wait, and that it's my overactive imagination and nothing more at play here! 

Sorry for the essay and thanks in advance for your opinions!

Normal summer weight 







Two days ago













Today


















Click to expand...




JJS said:



			Seeing as I don't want to disappoint you all, another daily update, although not a particularly exciting one. 

M hasn't changed much between today and yesterday. Shape-wise she still looks huge, although it's hard to capture just how big on camera (excuse the grass stains, she's obviously been having a good roll).







Her bag is very obvious now, although little changed from yesterday when it nearly doubled in size.













And just to show that she really isn't fat elsewhere, here's one of her topline. You can see that her spine is actually slightly protuberant, as opposed to the rain gutter that you'd expect in a fattie.







And finally a gratuitous M picture - because who else but a cob would stick their face into the huge, flapping plastic wrapper that you've just retrieved from the field to see what exciting treats it might be hiding?






Click to expand...




JJS said:



			She's intent on doing exactly that! No real changes again today. 












Click to expand...

Look at how much bag development has happened since the early days!


----------



## JJS (16 May 2017)

horselady said:



			Look at how much bag development has happened since the early days!
		
Click to expand...

And how much hair has been shed! My mammoth has transformed into a (admittedly large and cumbersome) unicorn


----------



## horselady (16 May 2017)

JJS said:



			And how much hair has been shed! My mammoth has transformed into a (admittedly large and cumbersome) unicorn 

Click to expand...

True!


----------



## _GG_ (16 May 2017)

JJS said:



			And how much hair has been shed! My mammoth has transformed into a (admittedly large and cumbersome) unicorn 

Click to expand...

Haha, bless her. How's she looking tonight?


----------



## Equi (16 May 2017)

That lady garden looks ready! I really have a feeling she will go over the next night or so.


----------



## JJS (16 May 2017)

_GG_ said:



			Haha, bless her. How's she looking tonight?
		
Click to expand...

Much the same as she has for the last few days!


----------



## JJS (16 May 2017)

equi said:



			That lady garden looks ready! I really have a feeling she will go over the next night or so.
		
Click to expand...

I hope so! Although if she does, she's chosen a great time to do it. Forget waiting for nice weather: she'll have a solid week of rain and storms ahead of her.


----------



## Equi (17 May 2017)

JJS said:



			I hope so! Although if she does, she's chosen a great time to do it. Forget waiting for nice weather: she'll have a solid week of rain and storms ahead of her.
		
Click to expand...

lol yup! the drought is bad, that means no growth. Rain means the grass will grow! Theyre much smarter than we give them credit for. We had sun until Saturday, then rain. Goldie foaled Saturday night


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (17 May 2017)

I've had an overcooked one!  Dam held on for the warm weather.  

Mares do keep you in suspense.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (17 May 2017)

She's absolutely enormous!!!! How she can feel like jogging about is beyond Me, crazy horse lol x


----------



## JJS (17 May 2017)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			She's absolutely enormous!!!! How she can feel like jogging about is beyond Me, crazy horse lol x
		
Click to expand...

Mary does most things with a huge sigh of effort, but once herd hijinks were on the cards, she just couldn't resist joining in! She forgot all about the extra baby weight for a minute there


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (17 May 2017)

She's such an attractive mare...I think you are going to end up with a very special baby from her. Do you suppose you will keep it or does that depend on the sex etc??


----------



## JJS (17 May 2017)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			She's such an attractive mare...I think you are going to end up with a very special baby from her. Do you suppose you will keep it or does that depend on the sex etc??
		
Click to expand...

I hope so! TBH, every horse I've had has stayed for life, so I imagine one that's born rather than bought will be just as unlikely to go anywhere as the rest of them. Besides, I like to think these things happen for a reason


----------



## Equi (17 May 2017)

JJS said:



			I hope so! TBH, every horse I've had has stayed for life, so I imagine one that's born rather than bought will be just as unlikely to go anywhere as the rest of them. Besides, I like to think these things happen for a reason 

Click to expand...

Aw thats lovely  not planned but still wanted. 

Mine are all planned but the thought of selling any terrifies me. I know i will have to evaluate it all eventually (i can't keep a colt/stallion + sisters, mothers etc) but the thought terrifies me. Which ones do i sell, keep, geld. They are all special! im a crap breeder prospect  I want to keep them all.


----------



## OldNag (17 May 2017)

Mary, Mary please don't keep us all waiting....

YCBM is about to sort out a disciplinary hearing, and my nails can't take any more biting.  

It's raining. Grass is growing. Get on with it


----------



## Amymay (17 May 2017)

&#128014;Mary, Mary, quite contrary,&#127989;
&#128014;How does your foalie grow. &#127801;
&#128014;With grass and hay, &#9880;
&#128014;You grow by the day &#127800;
&#128014;But boy you sure are slow!&#127802;


----------



## ycbm (17 May 2017)

Dear Mary, it is with considerable regret that I find I must write to you again regarding your failure to achieve reasonable productivity targets. This is a second written warning. I enclose a copy of the staff handbook, where you will see that failure to produce an acceptable output will result in a final written warning and immediate dismissal with no notice.

I understand that your accommodation is linked to your employment, and I am sure that you do not wish to find yourself homeless on a grass verge somewhere. I would therefore request that you attend an interview tomorrow at four thirty to discuss how we can avoid such an outcome. 

Best regards,

Y.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (17 May 2017)

Awesome amymay! :biggrin3:

Eta :eek3: YCBM that should do it!


----------



## Mariposa (17 May 2017)

I'm doing my daily check in! Can't wait for the little one to arrive!


----------



## Nici (17 May 2017)

amymay said:



			&#55357;&#56334;Mary, Mary, quite contrary,&#55356;&#57333;
&#55357;&#56334;How does your foalie grow. &#55356;&#57145;
&#55357;&#56334;With grass and hay, &#9880;
&#55357;&#56334;You grow by the day &#55356;&#57144;
&#55357;&#56334;But boy you sure are slow!&#55356;&#57146;
		
Click to expand...

Love the poem!


----------



## Ladyinred (17 May 2017)

amymay said:



			&#55357;&#56334;Mary, Mary, quite contrary,&#55356;&#57333;
&#55357;&#56334;How does your foalie grow. &#55356;&#57145;
&#55357;&#56334;With grass and hay, &#9880;
&#55357;&#56334;You grow by the day &#55356;&#57144;
&#55357;&#56334;But boy you sure are slow!&#55356;&#57146;
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!! You beat me to a similar version.


----------



## BandL (17 May 2017)

Having just read through 61 pages and watching Mary develop I was really hoping to see a foal picture by the end of the thread! I will join the queue of 'daily checkers' now.


----------



## Fraggle2 (17 May 2017)

Just doing my daily check. Come on Mary... I'm sure your mummy is ready to share her love with your baby now &#128521; xx


----------



## RachaelK01 (17 May 2017)

Aww was expecting foal pictures!!! Come on Mary!


----------



## JJS (17 May 2017)

Still very large and very pregnant today, although Mary managed to throw herself around with an impressive amount of agility whilst I was worming her 













She also decided to practise over some poles in anticipation of coming back into work.







Foalie was very active tonight, which was lovely to see. It's usually such a quiet baby that you start to wonder if it's really in there, but it was having a good wriggle.

Mary also had plenty of wax this evening, although her milk is still very pale with just the slightest tinge of colour.







So I suspect we've got another foal-less night ahead of us.


----------



## Feival (17 May 2017)

I reckon Friday now


----------



## horselady (17 May 2017)

JJS said:



			Still very large and very pregnant today, although Mary managed to throw herself around with an impressive amount of agility whilst I was worming her 













She also decided to practise over some poles in anticipation of coming back into work.







Foalie was very active tonight, which was lovely to see. It's usually such a quiet baby that you start to wonder if it's really in there, but it was having a good wriggle.

Mary also had plenty of wax this evening, although her milk is still very pale with just the slightest tinge of colour.







So I suspect we've got another foal-less night ahead of us.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my God, that bag is absolutely humongous!


----------



## tallyho! (17 May 2017)

Feival said:



			I reckon Friday now
		
Click to expand...

I reckon Fri too.... is this on betfair yet?


----------



## JJS (17 May 2017)

tallyho! said:



			I reckon Fri too.... is this on betfair yet?
		
Click to expand...

It should be, shouldn't it?


----------



## meesha (17 May 2017)

Come on Mary.......rains stopped here, sunshine due ....


----------



## Fools Motto (17 May 2017)

I wouldn't be surprised if she foals in the next 12-24 hrs.


----------



## JJS (17 May 2017)

Oh, I completely forgot to add this one earlier. Look at that milk vein!


----------



## MileAMinute (17 May 2017)

Come on Mary! I'm also on foal watch, but for myself, stuck in hospital waiting for my induction so am feeling her frustrations!


----------



## JJS (17 May 2017)

MileAMinute said:



			Come on Mary! I'm also on foal watch, but for myself, stuck in hospital waiting for my induction so am feeling her frustrations!
		
Click to expand...

How exciting! Good luck with your own foal watch, MileAMinute  I'm sure your little one will be just beautiful!


----------



## horselady (17 May 2017)

Dear Mary,
Unless you release your cargo from its stronghold soon we will be forced to cash in our betting slips.
Regards Horselady


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (17 May 2017)

She really is HUGE!!!!  You sure it's not twins?! LOL


----------



## JJS (17 May 2017)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			She really is HUGE!!!!  You sure it's not twins?! LOL
		
Click to expand...

Goodness, I certainly hope not!


----------



## LadySam (18 May 2017)

This is excruciating!  Come on Mary, tonight's a good night for it.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 May 2017)

I now have to log onto my tablet whilst I'm supposed to be doing the packed lunches to check nothing has happened overnight.  I hope to see foal pics within the next 48 hours!!!!!  (actually I shall change that, Mary, I DEMAND it!!!!!!!)


----------



## Toffee44 (18 May 2017)

Due to messed up nightshift sleep pattern I have now read this whole thread!!

Sending Mary and MileAMinute lots of oxytocic labouring vibes.


----------



## JJS (18 May 2017)

Toffee44 said:



			Due to messed up nightshift sleep pattern I have now read this whole thread!!

Sending Mary and MileAMinute lots of oxytocic labouring vibes.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully they'll work!


----------



## _GG_ (18 May 2017)

Right, Mary...I'm on a forced all nighter now, so give me something happy to read about please...there's a cheeky little monkey in this stable waiting for news of your cheeky little monkey being born. 

JJS, You deserve a medal for your patience.

Mileaminute...lots of labour vibes xxx


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (18 May 2017)

Just checking in to see how Mary is? My guess is a piebald filly.


----------



## JJS (18 May 2017)

_GG_ said:



			JJS, You deserve a medal for your patience.
		
Click to expand...

If I can just have a healthy mare and foal at the end of this, that will be enough. 



Ebenezer_Scrooge said:



			Just checking in to see how Mary is?
		
Click to expand...

She's just fine. No changes


----------



## smellsofhorse (18 May 2017)

JJS said:



			If I can just have a healthy mare and foal at the end of this, that will be enough. 



She's just fine. No changes 

Click to expand...




Exciting!


----------



## Sandstone1 (18 May 2017)

Was expecting some foal news this morning.  Can't be long now surely!


----------



## stencilface (18 May 2017)

MileAMinute said:



			Come on Mary! I'm also on foal watch, but for myself, stuck in hospital waiting for my induction so am feeling her frustrations!
		
Click to expand...

Good luck! Can't wait to hear your news x


----------



## KM-R (18 May 2017)

Come on foal! Time to make an appearance!


----------



## Laika (18 May 2017)

I am still coming back daily and I am very much growing in anticipation. I cannot wait to see what little surprise you have!!!


----------



## dulcie_dustyxx (18 May 2017)

Laika said:



			I am still coming back daily and I am very much growing in anticipation. I cannot wait to see what little surprise you have!!!
		
Click to expand...

this ^


----------



## AnotherNewbie (18 May 2017)

I'm beginning to think that there's actually nothing in there...Mary is having us on...one big fart and it's all gone!


----------



## diamondrockharvey (18 May 2017)

dulcie_dustyxx said:



			this ^
		
Click to expand...

 Same!


----------



## RachaelK01 (18 May 2017)

AnotherNewbie said:



			I'm beginning to think that there's actually nothing in there...Mary is having us on...one big fart and it's all gone!
		
Click to expand...

Thinking the same now, just trapped wind


----------



## JJS (18 May 2017)

It might have seemed like Mary's bag couldn't get any bigger, but today it has. It's changed a huge amount, with her teats finally looking textbook for foaling. 



















Not much else has altered, but still, I'll take progress of any sort! 

Now if only the blighted flies would stop eating her alive when she can't have a sheet on to stop them...


----------



## buddylove (18 May 2017)

Goodness me that foalie is not going to go hungry &#128521;


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 May 2017)

that looks hopeful,  come on mary have a friday foal....although the weather here is not looking promising. saturday looks better so maybe wait another day, but no longer please,  we are all waiting!!!!!!


----------



## Wagtail (18 May 2017)

Ooh looks imminent!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (18 May 2017)

Eeeek any time now then!!!!!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (18 May 2017)

This worked when I had an epic foal watch..........

*clears throat importantly* 

ACCIO FOALY 




:biggrin3:


----------



## horselady (18 May 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			This worked when I had an epic foal watch..........

*clears throat importantly* 

ACCIO FOALY 




:biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

LOL! Love this post! C'mn Mary, have it on Saturday!


----------



## Sandstone1 (18 May 2017)

Good luck Mary.  I'm thinking it could be tonight!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 May 2017)

Jeez, her udders look like a bleeding cows!!!!   (or is it the angle that pic is taken from!)

Either way that foal will not go short!!


----------



## JJS (18 May 2017)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Jeez, her udders look like a bleeding cows!!!!   (or is it the angle that pic is taken from!)

Either way that foal will not go short!!
		
Click to expand...

It's not the angle - they actually look like that!


----------



## Amymay (18 May 2017)

Are you on foal watch now overnight JJS?


----------



## Hoof_Prints (18 May 2017)

Come on foal! hurry up


----------



## numptynoelle (18 May 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			This worked when I had an epic foal watch..........

*clears throat importantly* 

ACCIO FOALY 




:biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

You need to work on your 'swish and flick', but yes, it's a tried and tested technique (one which I'd totally forgotten about!) :tongue3: :tongue3:


----------



## ElleSkywalker (18 May 2017)

numptynoelle said:



			You need to work on your 'swish and flick', but yes, it's a tried and tested technique (one which I'd totally forgotten about!) :tongue3: :tongue3:
		
Click to expand...

*looks sheepish*

Forgot to mention it was Numpers who Accio'd my foaly out  probably should have left it to the professional :biggrin3:

*slinks of to work on wrist action*


----------



## TheMule (18 May 2017)

Looks like tonight's the night!


----------



## Wagtail (18 May 2017)

Sandstone1 said:



			Good luck Mary.  I'm thinking it could be tonight!
		
Click to expand...

I think you could be right!


----------



## numptynoelle (18 May 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			*looks sheepish*

Forgot to mention it was Numpers who Accio'd my foaly out  probably should have left it to the professional :biggrin3:

*slinks of to work on wrist action*
		
Click to expand...

You'll never pass your OWLS at this rate EKW! But either way, I think every spell will help with this wee 'un! Come on Mary, get a shove on :wink3:


----------



## JJS (18 May 2017)

amymay said:



			Are you on foal watch now overnight JJS?
		
Click to expand...

I've been going up frequently throughout the day and night for the last couple of weeks, but I don't think I'll be going home at all tonight!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 May 2017)

I'll be up with you!!!  I hope you've got your phone fully charged and camera at the ready.


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 May 2017)

fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## Amymay (18 May 2017)

JJS said:



			I've been going up frequently throughout the day and night for the last couple of weeks, but I don't think I'll be going home at all tonight!
		
Click to expand...

We'll all be logging on early!


----------



## antigone (18 May 2017)

Was she called Mary before her immaculate conception or after? or has this already been done?


----------



## ManBearPig (18 May 2017)

Hoping for a birthday buddy tomorrow morning! Though I no longer have birthdays, just anniversaries of my 21st!


----------



## WelshD (18 May 2017)

Come on Mary start pushing - I guessed Thursday!


----------



## JJS (18 May 2017)

Aside from some very large boobies and a droopy vulva, we don't have any action so far, but we're setting up for the night so we'll see how it goes. Fingers crossed we actually have a baby by morning!


----------



## On the Hoof (18 May 2017)

Oh this is really exciting now will be checking in again early tomorrow . Come on Mary !


----------



## meesha (18 May 2017)

Fingers crossed tonight is the night...&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## meleeka (18 May 2017)

Keeping everything crossed it all goes smoothly and you have a healthy foal very soon.


----------



## Butterbear (18 May 2017)

Everything crossed for a safe delivery by morning, I'll be back to check.


----------



## LadySam (18 May 2017)

Welp, as I'm on the other side of the planet I can be up with you all 'night' JJS.


----------



## _GG_ (18 May 2017)

JJS, I'll PM you my number. I'll be up all night too so if you feel the need to speak to someone, feel free to call me. I'm not a vet and would always say to call them in emergency but have dome my stud time and happy dealing with most foaling related things so I'm here if you need me and if I don't know something...I'll say so. I had a good friend up with me when Jakki was ready and while I didn't need much...her support was everything to me.

I mean it.  Call me, about anything at any time if you feel the need. Xx


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (18 May 2017)

Oooh I hope it's soon. And obviously hope everything goes well if she does
How's Six now?


----------



## JJS (19 May 2017)

_GG_ said:



			JJS, I'll PM you my number. I'll be up all night too so if you feel the need to speak to someone, feel free to call me. I'm not a vet and would always say to call them in emergency but have dome my stud time and happy dealing with most foaling related things so I'm here if you need me and if I don't know something...I'll say so. I had a good friend up with me when Jakki was ready and while I didn't need much...her support was everything to me.

I mean it.  Call me, about anything at any time if you feel the need. Xx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, GG. That's so kind of you!


----------



## JJS (19 May 2017)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Oooh I hope it's soon. And obviously hope everything goes well if she does
How's Six now?
		
Click to expand...

He's improving day by day  We still don't have his blood results back after the original sample disappeared in the post, but should hopefully have them by tomorrow.


----------



## JJS (19 May 2017)

We have a leg out!


----------



## iknowmyvalue (19 May 2017)

JJS said:



			We have a leg out!
		
Click to expand...

Eeek! How exciting!!!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 May 2017)

OMG, come on Mary.


----------



## meesha (19 May 2017)

Push Mary push......


----------



## Llewellyn (19 May 2017)

Yay, awesome date to be born. I speak from personal experience ;-) 
Go Mary! Best of luck


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (19 May 2017)

Omg...this is so exciting...push Mary!!!!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 May 2017)

Isn't it just?  I hope all is going well. X


----------



## meesha (19 May 2017)

Can't sleep now, hope all going smoothly, poor Mary, that belly looked huge!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 May 2017)

JJS will be busy.  I won't be going to bed just yet!!!!!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (19 May 2017)

Not me...Im staying up for this lol


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 May 2017)

It's like you imagine the olden days were like when fathers to be were pacing the corridors or waiting outside the door.........


----------



## JJS (19 May 2017)

Quickest delivery ever! We have either a bay or a chestnut!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (19 May 2017)

Omg wow....that IS quick!!!!!


----------



## Lurfy (19 May 2017)

Very exciting, good luck Mary and foalie.


----------



## cobgoblin (19 May 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 May 2017)

So thrilled for you.  Hope Mary is ok. X


----------



## Lurfy (19 May 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hoof_Prints (19 May 2017)

Thought I would check before bed, how exciting!  Congrats


----------



## meesha (19 May 2017)

Fantastic news, congratulations X


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 May 2017)

And thank you for keeping us informed and sharing the wonderful experience.


----------



## iknowmyvalue (19 May 2017)

Congratulations to you and Mary! You must be thrilled. Good luck to her and foalie!  x


----------



## Llewellyn (19 May 2017)

Well done Mary! Done in time for tea and medals. Good work.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (19 May 2017)

Huge congratulations!!


----------



## _GG_ (19 May 2017)

Oh wow. What a brilliant thing to come back from the yard to. Huge congratulations, hope both are doing well. Xx


----------



## Regandal (19 May 2017)

Well done Mary!   Hope they're both fine.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (19 May 2017)

Congrats!!!! Can't wait for foalie photos &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Remi'sMum (19 May 2017)

Yaaaaaayyyyy!!! &#128518;&#128518;&#128518; Can't wait for pics!! Well done Mary and JJS &#128079;&#128079;&#128079; x


----------



## horselady (19 May 2017)

Well done Mary!!! What sex is it?


----------



## w1bbler (19 May 2017)

We demand photos, especially as I'm bored on night shift &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## JJS (19 May 2017)

We have a beautiful bay filly (I think, anyway). After the quickest and most textbook delivery ever, foal was on its feet and suckling in record time. She's spent the time since zooming around at full speed with poor Mary looking on in horror, before collapsing in a heap and having a doze. She's genuinely the most perfect baby I've ever seen!


----------



## shanti (19 May 2017)

So glad everything went well! Cant wait for pics


----------



## Fraggle2 (19 May 2017)

Congratulations JJS. Well done Mary.  Looking forward to pics later.


----------



## MurphysMinder (19 May 2017)

Congratulations!  I've just woken up and thought I'd check to see if anything had happened after following this thread since the start .


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (19 May 2017)

Congratulations. I'm so pleased all of you are happy & healthy.


----------



## Turitea (19 May 2017)

Congratulations!!! Well done, Mary. And big thank you to JJS to keep us all informed.


----------



## AnotherNewbie (19 May 2017)

Yay congratulations Mary and JJS! So glad everything went so smoothly, such a relief to all. Looking forwards to waking up at a more sensible hour to foal pics!


----------



## SEL (19 May 2017)

Fabulous news to wake up to! Congrats Mary - can't wait for the baby photos!


----------



## JJS (19 May 2017)

Everyone, please meet my bold and beautiful little Mayflower!


----------



## Butterbear (19 May 2017)

Congratulations!!!! That is so wonderful for you, really pleased all went well . Well done Mary! We are going to need pictures! Well done to you too JJS.


----------



## Butterbear (19 May 2017)

Squeeee!! We posted at the same time, JJS she is beautiful! Enjoy every moment, this is such a precious time


----------



## Pilatesclare (19 May 2017)

Congratulations! Wonderful news and they both look so well. Well done Mary!


----------



## rabatsa (19 May 2017)

Well done Mary.  Mayflower is a great name.


----------



## Regandal (19 May 2017)

That's a wee stunner you've got there!


----------



## Sandstone1 (19 May 2017)

Congratulations.   She's beautiful!   Well done Mary.  So glad she arrived safely.


----------



## meleeka (19 May 2017)

Wow she really is a perfect baby!! 

Huge congratulations and well done Mary! I can't remember how old Mary is, but do we think she's done it all before?

Thank you so much for keeping us all informed. It's been really lovely being able to share this with you, especially for those of us who will never experience it first hand. I hope little Mayflower brings you lots of fun times and that Mary will enjoy all the fuss a foal brings x


----------



## DabDab (19 May 2017)

Oh congratulations! 
Love the name, and she's very beautiful. She's a big foal too...or is that just the picture angles?


----------



## meesha (19 May 2017)

Gorgeous, thank u for sharing it all with us, love the name.


----------



## OldNag (19 May 2017)

Congratulations Mary!
What a beautiful little filly 

I hope you are all getting some rest now.

Oh, in answer to your original question.... Yes, definitely in foal


----------



## JJS (19 May 2017)

meleeka said:



			Wow she really is a perfect baby!! 

Huge congratulations and well done Mary! I can't remember how old Mary is, but do we think she's done it all before?

Thank you so much for keeping us all informed. It's been really lovely being able to share this with you, especially for those of us who will never experience it first hand. I hope little Mayflower brings you lots of fun times and that Mary will enjoy all the fuss a foal brings x
		
Click to expand...

She's four, and as far as I know, a maiden. 

And that's no problem at all! It's been my absolute pleasure to share the experience with all of you


----------



## JJS (19 May 2017)

DabDab said:



			Oh congratulations! 
Love the name, and she's very beautiful. She's a big foal too...or is that just the picture angles?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, she's a big 'un! Mary really did cook her to perfection. Whatever I ask of her, she never fails to deliver


----------



## Sandstone1 (19 May 2017)

Even though I was wrong in my guess of a skewbald colt I'm so glad you've got a beautiful bay filly.  She's really gorgeous.
I hope she grows in to a lovely little horse for you and you have many happy years with her.


----------



## Abi90 (19 May 2017)

Congratulations! Have been following this thread silently for weeks. She's lovely! Hope you get some sleep now too! Xx


----------



## MDB (19 May 2017)

Congratulations!! Great news to wake up to! She is absolutely beautiful. Well done Mary. Xx


----------



## Coblover63 (19 May 2017)

Lovely news and pics to wake up to.  So glad that it had all gone well.  Huge congratulations.  What an absolutely gorgeous baby and a wonderful name too.


----------



## Fidgety (19 May 2017)

First thread I came to on getting up!  Whooohooo!!  Congratulations to you and Mary, what a beautiful filly you have there - and I love the name, it's perfect


----------



## 3Beasties (19 May 2017)

Oh wow, what a little beauty! Congratulations to you all xx


----------



## Amymay (19 May 2017)

Completely misty eyed reading this update.  Brilliant news xxx


----------



## milliepops (19 May 2017)

Fabulous  
What a little stunner &#128525;


----------



## Ormsweird (19 May 2017)

Congratulations Mary and JJS!


----------



## fattylumpkin (19 May 2017)

Whaaaa so beautiful <3 well done Mary and congratulations to you all!!!


----------



## suffolkmare (19 May 2017)

Congratulations JjS and Well done Mary! Gorgeous foal and great name! Thank you so much for sharing this special event with us &#55357;&#56832;&#55356;&#57214;


----------



## Fuzzycat (19 May 2017)

Wow a beautiful bay filly! Well done Mary, clever Mum


----------



## tallyho! (19 May 2017)

Congratulations!!! She is adorable.... so glad all was well and thanks for sharing the experience JJS!! You must be chuffed to bits. Clever girl Mary - Mayflower is one gorgeous filly <3<3<3


----------



## Gloi (19 May 2017)

Lovely baby. Congratulations


----------



## Durhamchance (19 May 2017)

Fantastic news! Congratulations JJS and Mary, what a beautiful filly


----------



## On the Hoof (19 May 2017)

Huge congratulations to all, we'll done Mary Mum! So glad it went well and what a gorgeous filly,  love the name xx


----------



## Slightlyconfused (19 May 2017)

Oh my word she is beautiful, look at those scrumptious knees! 

Bets day to be born on, my sisters not was two yesterday. All.of my current horses and me are may babies &#128522;&#128525;


----------



## buddylove (19 May 2017)

Congrats to all involved. She is a little stunner xx


----------



## Lindylouanne (19 May 2017)

Congratulations, what a beautiful little girl she is. I would never have guessed at a solid bay, love the name too, so unusual.


----------



## LadySam (19 May 2017)

Oh, she's divine!  So glad it went smoothly. Congrats to both mums.


----------



## ycbm (19 May 2017)

Dear Mary,

I understand that you were unable to make the disciplinary meeting which was scheduled for yesterday at four thirty because you were engaged in additional work effort to correct your poor performance.

I am pleased to confIrm that you have now met the required productivity target, and that disciplinary proceedings will be withdrawn.

Best regards.

Y.


----------



## meleeka (19 May 2017)

ycbm said:



			Dear Mary,

I understand that you were unable to make the disciplinary meeting which was scheduled for yesterday at four thirty because you were engaged in additional work effort to correct your poor performance.

I am pleased to confIrm that you have now met the required productivity target, and that disciplinary proceedings will be withdrawn.

Best regards.

Y.
		
Click to expand...

I think it was probably the last letter that did it.  Employee of the month?


----------



## ycbm (19 May 2017)

meleeka said:



			I think it was probably the last letter that did it.  Employee of the month?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely!

What a beautiful filly she is, that face


----------



## Amymay (19 May 2017)

JJS - don't forget a vet check and make sure the after birth is available for them to look at (this is probably all in hand, but just thought I'd mention it).


----------



## Amye (19 May 2017)

Eeek saw this thread had got busy overnight and was hoping for good news!! Well done Mary! You must be so pleased   What a gorgeous filly  

Thank you for sharing with us all! I've been following for a while now and it's been great to follow Mary's story


----------



## PorkChop (19 May 2017)

Gorgeous 

I have loved following this thread, congratulations!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (19 May 2017)

Congratulations....she's GORGEOUS!!!!!XXX


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 May 2017)

Awwwwwww, she's scrummy.  Lovely little filly.  Many congratulations.  Glad to see some pics.


----------



## Equi (19 May 2017)

Oh yay finally!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Mary you wonderfual lady!


----------



## Hannahgb (19 May 2017)

Congratulations!! She is gorgeous, so relieved and happy for you all!


----------



## Feival (19 May 2017)

Yay at last! Congratulations &#127881;. We'll done Mary and welcome to the world Mayflower


----------



## Andalucian (19 May 2017)

Lovely news, congratulations indeed, bay filly is exactly what I'd have hoped for. Lucky you xxx


----------



## horselady (19 May 2017)

Well done Mary I knew it'd be a filly! How gorgeous is that foal!


----------



## Wagtail (19 May 2017)

JJS said:



			We have a beautiful bay filly (I think, anyway). After the quickest and most textbook delivery ever, foal was on its feet and suckling in record time. She's spent the time since zooming around at full speed with poor Mary looking on in horror, before collapsing in a heap and having a doze. She's genuinely the most perfect baby I've ever seen! 

Click to expand...

Oh yay!!!! She certainly coulldn't have missed that milk bar!


----------



## Po Knee (19 May 2017)

I had to check before heading off to work, and got very excited when I saw the page count had jumped from 66 to 76 overnight.

Firstly I am so so pleased it all went smoothly for all concerned, and secondly just to add my comment on general gorgeousness of little Mayflower...she was so worth the wait!!

Finally, a huge thank you to the stars of the show, JJS and the beautiful Mary. Well done ladies - have a lovely first day with your new addition


----------



## Merrymoles (19 May 2017)

Huge congratulations to you and Mary - I knew she was making sure she was completely cooked before serving!


----------



## Wagtail (19 May 2017)

JJS said:



			Everyone, please meet my bold and beautiful little Mayflower!






Click to expand...

Such a beautiful face; just like her mum.


----------



## Cecile (19 May 2017)

Oh Mayflower is just gorgeous, just look at that face 

What a wonderful way to start the day, Mary is just so lovely too

Congratulations to you


----------



## Nettle123 (19 May 2017)

Wagtail said:



			Such a beautiful face; just like her mum.
		
Click to expand...

Sure she is saying hello all you lovely H & H peeps.I am here now, lol


----------



## Mariposa (19 May 2017)

Ooh congratulations! She is adorable! What a gorgeous little foal nose!!! Well done Mary!


----------



## TBmum (19 May 2017)

Lovely Baby Congratulations


----------



## stencilface (19 May 2017)

Congratulations! Gorgeous filly and name


----------



## Damnation (19 May 2017)

YAY!!!!

Glad mum and baby are all ok - this has made my week!

I was beginning to think she was never going to give birth


----------



## seaofdreams (19 May 2017)

Congratulations, Beautiful name for a beautiful girl. 
It brought back so many memories from when my boy was born, it is such a magical experience and time, enjoy every moment as they grow up fast! my lad is now 10 and I've no idea where that time went.


----------



## thegreenergrass (19 May 2017)

Awww oh this makes me so happy! Definitely felt a little emotional seeing the foal pictures... congratulations to you and Mary. I've loved following your story, you best keep us updated on Mayflower's progress now!!  I think your 'fat or in foal' question has definitely been answered


----------



## Ladyinred (19 May 2017)

Well,, dammit!! The first night in ages I didn't get up and what happens?

She is gorgeous, congratulations to Mary, well worth waiting for. 

Mary looks very laid back about it all, bless her.


----------



## Mrs B (19 May 2017)

Lovely! Just lovely!

Welcome to the world, little Mayflower ...


----------



## Annagain (19 May 2017)

I knew foaly must have arrived when I logged on and saw it had shot up to 77 pages! Was trying to go back to where I'd left off yesterday without seeing any spoilers. 

Well done Mary and welcome to the world little Mayflower!  So pleased for you JJS, they're both gorgeous.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 May 2017)

Yay! She's beautiful just like her mum! Clever girl Mary!


----------



## numptynoelle (19 May 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Yay! She's beautiful just like her mum! Clever girl Mary! 

Click to expand...

It was your 'Accio Foaly' that did it - 100% success rate! 

Congratulations JJS and Mary - proper little stunner of a foal!


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 May 2017)

well done mary!!!!!!  what a beautiful baby,,,,,,so pleased for you jjs,  hope you realise she is a hho foal and we will need progress reports and piccies for the next few years.


----------



## RubysGold (19 May 2017)

Oh she is beautiful!!  Congratulations :-D 
I have loved following this post


----------



## Meredith (19 May 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			This worked when I had an epic foal watch..........

*clears throat importantly* 

ACCIO FOALY 




:biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations. So lovely to see the photos. 

However I expect I am the only person who had to Google "accio foaly"!


----------



## claracanter (19 May 2017)

Congratulations!!! I checked in last night and saw but was too tired too post. You must be so relieved with mum and baby doing well. Gorgeous photos, she is adorable and thank you for sharing it all with a bunch of strangers!!


----------



## _GG_ (19 May 2017)

Beautiful name and absolutely beautiful little filly. Congratulations. Go and get dome sleep JJS...you'll need it with all the gard work you have coming up, staring at Mayflower xxx


----------



## Morgan123 (19 May 2017)

Oh she's amazing!!!!!!!!!!! Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous, massive congrats. Well done Mary!


----------



## Clodagh (19 May 2017)

Congratulations! Have loved the thread. Now we all get to watch her grow up - please!? She has a lovely face. What a girl Mary is!


----------



## tashcat (19 May 2017)

Congrats Mary and JJS!! Have a friend with a chestnut mare called Mayflower, May for short. Lovely name!

We're going to need regular updates on Mayflower growing up!


----------



## QuantockHills (19 May 2017)

Wow wow wow!!!

She is absolutely gorgeous! Well done Mary, looks like you are going to be a fantastic mum!

Thank-you JJS for letting us all share this journey with you. xxx


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 May 2017)

numptynoelle said:



			It was your 'Accio Foaly' that did it - 100% success rate! 

Congratulations JJS and Mary - proper little stunner of a foal!
		
Click to expand...

JJS will now have to have the batton  (wand) and when someone else is struggling with reluctant foalies she will have the power  xx


----------



## AppyLover (19 May 2017)

She gorgeous &#128525;&#128525; I have been following but as a lurker &#128584;. Glad to see she's finally  arrived &#128513;


----------



## suffolkmare (19 May 2017)

"Mary Mary quite contrary, 
I feel a little silly,
It wasn't  pied or even skew'd
But a gorgeous solid bay filly!"

Just love the pics of her and her lovely mum &#55357;&#56845; Hope you're getting some rest now JJS &#9749;&#65039;


----------



## Cobbytype (19 May 2017)

Congratulations Mary and JJS.


----------



## Tnavas (19 May 2017)

Congratulations, lovely foal and a beautiful name


----------



## Nici (19 May 2017)

Super news, well done to you and Mary! Mayflower is a really nice name.


----------



## Lammy (19 May 2017)

Well done Mary! Glad to see she's okay and what a gorgeous little filly!


----------



## Asha (19 May 2017)

congratulations , she really is a very cute and chunky !


----------



## dulcie_dustyxx (19 May 2017)

Congrats JJS! Can't believe I missed it stupid wifi that doesn't turn on 'till after school. Can't see any pictures but WELL DONE MARY! x


----------



## sallyg (19 May 2017)

So pleased for you, beautiful baby, beautiful name, was filling up when I saw the pictures.  Non horsey husband also thrilled as he has been following the story too!  Please keep us updated as to her progress.


----------



## albeg (19 May 2017)

Congratulations! She's very cute!


----------



## cobgoblin (19 May 2017)

She's absolutely beautiful.

Do we reckon the Welsh cob was the dad?


----------



## scats (19 May 2017)

What a chunky little foal!  Gorgeous!  Congratulations to you and Mary, of course!


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 May 2017)

Lovely news and what a chunky girly, good luck and more pictures please.


----------



## Blurr (19 May 2017)

She's beautiful, congratulations


----------



## JJS (19 May 2017)

Thank you all for the congratulations, as well as for the overwhelming amount of support and advice that you all shared with me - I really don't know how to thank you enough! 

The vet is coming sometime between 2 and 4 to give mum and baby a check, but to my inexpert eye, they seem to be doing wonderfully. Placenta and bag etc are all tucked away in a bucket for the vet to take a look at too, but I'm pretty sure it was a clean job and that there shouldn't be any complications


----------



## char_f94 (19 May 2017)

Congrats! Sooo gorgeous, it's been great following this journey! I look forward to seeing what this cutie does in the future


----------



## _GG_ (19 May 2017)

JJS said:



			Thank you all for the congratulations, as well as for the overwhelming amount of support and advice that you all shared with me - I really don't know how to thank you enough! 

The vet is coming sometime between 2 and 4 to give mum and baby a check, but to my inexpert eye, they seem to be doing wonderfully. Placenta and bag etc are all tucked away in a bucket for the vet to take a look at too, but I'm pretty sure it was a clean job and that there shouldn't be any complications 

Click to expand...

Perfect.  xxx


----------



## diamondrockharvey (19 May 2017)

She is just gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## JJS (19 May 2017)

Vet has just been and given them both the once over and they came through it with flying colours  I'll update you all properly once I'm home and have some more lovely pictures to share!


----------



## thistledonicely (19 May 2017)

Many congratulations to you all and well done Mary.  And just in time for you to enjoy little Mayflower's first few days over the weekend; very considerate Mary!


----------



## antigone (19 May 2017)

Fantastic news. Congratulations! I have so much enjoyed following this story and so pleased everything went smoothly. You must be exhausted. Thanks for taking the time to keep us all updated when you have so much on your plate. I filled up when I saw those first pics of Mayflower. I think she has her mums eyes.


----------



## spugs (19 May 2017)

Brilliant news, I've been lurking daily &#128518;


----------



## Queenbee (19 May 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			This worked when I had an epic foal watch..........

*clears throat importantly* 

ACCIO FOALY 




:biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

This is fabulous, she is simply outstanding!  Well done Mary and JJS welcome to the world little (or rather large!) Mayflower... spot on and very much worth the wait


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (19 May 2017)

Congratulations :cool3:


----------



## ozpoz (19 May 2017)

So sweet! Have fun! x


----------



## Jennie951 (19 May 2017)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## tda (19 May 2017)

Perfect, just perfect, well done Mary &#55357;&#56857;


----------



## Zero00000 (19 May 2017)

I am absolutely gutted, I last checked minutes before your 'we have a leg out' post, 
And haven't been able to check until now,
But wow, what a little beauty you have (another)
Well done Mary!


----------



## Fools Motto (19 May 2017)

I saw foaly had arrived first thing, but in the moment didn't post . So, congratulations on the safe arrival of the adorable Mayflower. Well done Mary and JJS.


----------



## Hepsibah (19 May 2017)

Oh she's scrummy!

We need more pictures. LOTS more pictures.


----------



## fabbydo (19 May 2017)

Simply brilliant. 
Happy things do happen in this world but sometimes get lost in all the bad stuff. 
JJS -  I officially award you 'Best Thread Ever', with Mary and Mayflower sharing the 'Best Supporting Actress' award.


----------



## ponies4ever (19 May 2017)

I've been silently watching since day one and just wanted to say congrats!! you know have two beautiful girls in your life instead of the one


----------



## *Whinney* (19 May 2017)

Oh wow! Mayflower is truly scrumptous! Congratulations to everyone and thank you so much for sharing OP :smile3: &#10084; &#10084; &#10084;


----------



## vmac66 (19 May 2017)

Congratulations. Clever girl Mary, beautiful baby x


----------



## Lintel (19 May 2017)

Ahhhhhh so cute. Can't wait to as her grow up now <3


----------



## Sukistokes2 (19 May 2017)

Simply beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## JJS (19 May 2017)

So a slightly more detailed account for all of Mary and Mayflower's many admirers. 

The vet that we had come out today is incredibly well-respected (arguably one of the best in the country) and has been breeding himself for over 20 years, so when he tells you that you've got "a truly cracking foal", you believe him! He was amazed by how straight and strong little Mayflower is, saying that they don't come like her very often. He was especially surprised because of how large she is, particularly coming out of a 14.2hh. She already has to do this weird almost-crouch to drink because she's so tall!  

He said that Mary also looks fantastic, so all is good with my two girls. I was slightly worried because I hadn't seen her poo since foaling, but he assured me that was entirely normal, and that one of his own mares always goes at least 18 hours without doing one after giving birth. 

Here are some more pictures for you all (excuse the terrible quality) to reward you for reading the essay above!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (19 May 2017)

Ooooooooooooooo , she is so lovely, lucky you. Nothing beats a bay.


----------



## Fools Motto (19 May 2017)

awwwwwwww


----------



## Wagtail (19 May 2017)

Gorgeous! Lovely markings too.


----------



## antigone (19 May 2017)

Those pics have just made my night. thank you


----------



## McFluff (19 May 2017)

Gorgeous. Congratulations and exciting times ahead


----------



## ElleSkywalker (19 May 2017)

Ears! And tiny beard! Oh so CUTE! 

Loving Marys mane all crinkly from the plaits, bit like the equine equivalent of a 'Hello' mag style make over of new mum and baby looking far to tidy and neat to have just given birth! 

Can see the headline now 'Surprise baby joy for Mary' and 'Inside her sumptious stable,  introducing baby Mayflower and Mary reveals all about her night of passion with Welsh stud'


----------



## wills_91 (19 May 2017)

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
 To cute for words! Have been following this thread religiously. So pleased she is here and both are well


----------



## dulcie_dustyxx (19 May 2017)

awww - that little fluff under her chin, bless <3 x


----------



## suffolkmare (19 May 2017)

Lovely photos, and Mayflower really is a strapping lass! Mary looks to be a very calm and natural mother


----------



## Ladyinred (19 May 2017)

OMG those EARS!!! Want want want. She is adorable.


----------



## _GG_ (19 May 2017)

They are both just beautiful and yes...those ears!!! Amazing


----------



## sky1000 (19 May 2017)

How wonderful.  They both have such lovely faces and gentle eyes.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 May 2017)

Oh dear, be prepared for your house to become a tip and people wondering if you still exist!  You'll be too busy foal watching to bother with anything else!!!!

The pics of them together are gorgeous.  She's a pretty girl, just like her mum.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (20 May 2017)

So....those ears....maybe she is a mule after all 
She's absolutely gorgeous bless her and Mary looks totally chilled out xx
Well done JJS, You survived !!


----------



## Equi (20 May 2017)

She was always going to be fabulous coming from Mary!

Now the big qu, any further ideas on what dad could be? Doesn't matter TOO much, but put it this way, you won't need to buy a new horse any time soon!


----------



## Ormsweird (20 May 2017)

Are you sure Mary didn't sneak off for a night of passion with a Clydie stallion at some point?

She's fab! Love the fluff!


----------



## Sandstone1 (20 May 2017)

That's a beautiful foal.    Do you think the Welsh sec d was the father.  Could a palomino and a coloured mare produce a bay foal?    I've no idea on the scientific genetics side of it but I'm sure someone on here does.
Whatever Dad is Mary has produced a little beauty.


----------



## meesha (20 May 2017)

Omg they r both gorgeous, she did cook mayflower to perfection!    Bet you can't wait to see them out together in the sunshine.


----------



## Amymay (20 May 2017)

Time to start a new Mayflower thread! &#128512;


----------



## Sven (20 May 2017)

I have resisted this thread until today, when I sat and read the whole thing. Brought back memories of the Tessy thread all those years ago.  Glad all ended well and what a fabulous foal.  Sorry to see GG's sad news along the way.  I'm glad I have geldings don't think I could cope with the stress of foaling.  I'm the kind of person who reads the end of the book first, I am not blessed with patience &#55357;&#56900; So I'm also glad I waited till now to read the thread&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Regandal (20 May 2017)

Another one who suspects a love triangle between Mary,  the sec D and a Clydesdale. ..........she is just adorable!


----------



## tallyho! (20 May 2017)

Ooh yes please to a Mayflower thread!


----------



## Leo Walker (20 May 2017)

Sandstone1 said:



			That's a beautiful foal.    Do you think the Welsh sec d was the father.  Could a palomino and a coloured mare produce a bay foal?    I've no idea on the scientific genetics side of it but I'm sure someone on here does.
Whatever Dad is Mary has produced a little beauty.
		
Click to expand...

Yup. It seems odd when you see the colours of the parents, but perfectly possible


----------



## HorseyTee (20 May 2017)

I've been away for a few days and missed all the action! 

Congratulations, she was well worth the wait. I look forward to seeing her grow and develop


----------



## Turitea (20 May 2017)

I agree, Mayflower does look a bit like a Clydesdale. Maybe dad was a Clydesdale x Welsh? Whatever, I suspect she will turn into a real stunner. Lovely filly!!


----------



## Clodagh (20 May 2017)

I can't see clyde in there at all, she has a very pretty pony head as would be expected with Mary's pretty face and a Welsh D? Love the beard, my 3/4 tb was born with a beard and I did ask if they had mixed up the test tubes. Fantastic ears - a sign of honesty IMO. Gorgeous foal, clever Mary.


----------



## JJS (20 May 2017)

equi said:



			Now the big qu, any further ideas on what dad could be? Doesn't matter TOO much, but put it this way, you won't need to buy a new horse any time soon!
		
Click to expand...

As the dealer had asked me to let her know what Mary had, I sent her some lovely pictures when little Flower was born, and got an almost immediate response. I then dared to pose the question of whether we knew who the daddy might be - and no reply. 

I can see that she's read the message, and know that Mary had to have become pregnant when she was with her, so I think the lack of response says it all: she doesn't want to get a reputation for being irresponsible, but is fully aware of who the sire is, otherwise she would just have admitted to not having a clue. 

Looking at Flower, she certainly looks half Welsh, right down to the slightly dished face that you see in some of them. She is also the spitting image facially and build-wise of the other two filly foals the stallion has sired this year - one of them a 'happy accident' too.


----------



## Amymay (20 May 2017)

I'd go back to her. Say it's one of those things,  and you're quite happy with how things have turned out blaa blaa. And don't hold her responsible blaa blaa. If that will encourage her to say which stallion it could be.


----------



## JJS (20 May 2017)

amymay said:



			I'd go back to her. Say it's one of those things,  and you're quite happy with how things have turned out blaa blaa. And don't hold her responsible blaa blaa. If that will encourage her to say which stallion it could be.
		
Click to expand...

That's pretty much how I worded it - very nice rather than accusatory. My exact message was: 'Any idea who the daddy might be? It doesn't really matter because she's the most gorgeous little foal either way, but it would be nice to know what sort of horse she might grow into!' 

I added a smiley face on the end of it too, but I don't think she's going to tell me anything. A bit of a shame if Flower is half Welsh, as it would have been nice to passport her as a part-bred, but at least I have a lovely baby regardless.


----------



## cally6008 (20 May 2017)

Just an idea - would it be possible to DNA test her against one of the other fillies ? I don't know if this would be an option or how much it would cost.


----------



## JJS (20 May 2017)

cally6008 said:



			Just an idea - would it be possible to DNA test her against one of the other fillies ? I don't know if this would be an option or how much it would cost.
		
Click to expand...

I don't have access to either filly or the stallion, so sadly that's not an option. 

It is quite frustrating, TBH, because even though it wasn't my mistake, I've stepped up to the plate and taken responsibility, without throwing around a single accusation, and yet the person who is actually responsible still won't play ball. Typical, isn't it?


----------



## cobgoblin (20 May 2017)

How soon can you do a string test to get some idea of height? Might give a clue.


----------



## JJS (20 May 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			How soon can you do a string test to get some idea of height? Might give a clue.
		
Click to expand...

TBH, I'm not sure how early you can string test, although genetics are a fickle thing anyway. I know a 14.3hh mare and a 14.1hh stallion who produced a 17.2hh, so I'm not sure how much it will really tell us. 

In Flower's case, Mary is 14.2hh and the stallion is on the internet as 14.3/15hh, but even if she string tested bigger, I don't know that it would help to verify or discount the Welsh D as a possible sire. It would be interesting to see the results nonetheless!


----------



## Queenbee (20 May 2017)

JJS said:



			TBH, I'm not sure how early you can string test, although genetics are a fickle thing anyway. I know a 14.3hh mare and a 14.1hh stallion who produced a 17.2hh, so I'm not sure how much it will really tell us. 

In Flower's case, Mary is 14.2hh and the stallion is on the internet as 14.3/15hh, but even if she string tested bigger, I don't know that it would help to verify or discount the Welsh D as a possible sire. It would be interesting to see the results nonetheless!
		
Click to expand...

This is a good link to various methods of 'predicting' at various ages... http://www.behindthebitblog.com/2008/01/predicting-foal-height.html


----------



## JJS (20 May 2017)

Queenbee said:



			This is a good link to various methods of 'predicting' at various ages... http://www.behindthebitblog.com/2008/01/predicting-foal-height.html

Click to expand...

Thanks, Queenbee. I might try one or two of those and see what they say


----------



## Doris68 (20 May 2017)

Huge congratulations to Mary!  What a truly gorgeous foal...you must be so proud and I guess Mary is mega proud!  I couldn't stop "ooooing and aaahing".  Foals are the biggest (but best) time-wasters.  Enjoy every minute, but I know you will.


----------



## eatmyshorts (20 May 2017)

Been on holiday so just catching up! Congrats! Clever Mary, little Mayflower is beautiful x


----------



## DabDab (20 May 2017)

She's fabulous - going to be a proper chunk by the looks of her 
So is the suspected sire at stud somewhere then?


----------



## Annagain (20 May 2017)

JJS said:



			TBH, I'm not sure how early you can string test, although genetics are a fickle thing anyway. I know a 14.3hh mare and a 14.1hh stallion who produced a 17.2hh, so I'm not sure how much it will really tell us. 

In Flower's case, Mary is 14.2hh and the stallion is on the internet as 14.3/15hh, but even if she string tested bigger, I don't know that it would help to verify or discount the Welsh D as a possible sire. It would be interesting to see the results nonetheless!
		
Click to expand...

My share horse's dam was 15.1 and his sire 16hh. He is 17hh and was known as "little man" as his big full sister was 17.2 when she was sold as a 3yr old. Given he didn't stop growing until 7, I dread to think how big she ended up! The thinking is that the sire had a poor start in life so didn't fulfill his genetic potential height-wise.


----------



## MeltingSnowflake (20 May 2017)

CANNOT get over those chin whiskers and those ears! What a beauty! Well done to Mary (and to you)


----------



## Fools Motto (20 May 2017)

Please keep posting photos!!


----------



## horselady (20 May 2017)

We need more pictures OP! I have serious foal envy &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## Surreydeb (20 May 2017)

Gorgeous foalie and Mary looks very chilled! Many congratulations xx


----------



## JJS (20 May 2017)

DabDab said:



			She's fabulous - going to be a proper chunk by the looks of her 
So is the suspected sire at stud somewhere then?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. The dealer runs a carriage driving business, and uses the stallion and his gelded full brother for weddings and so on. The stallion is also available for stud.

I'll add lots more pictures for all of you soon, but here's one to keep you going in the meantime. I'm so glad you all love her as much as I do!


----------



## Fools Motto (20 May 2017)

My, what big ears you have Flower!? So scrummy!


----------



## JJS (20 May 2017)

Fools Motto said:



			My, what big ears you have Flower!? So scrummy!
		
Click to expand...

Huge ears! She's not a mule though, I promise!


----------



## JJS (20 May 2017)

Here's a proper picture update for you all. The photo quality is rubbish as they're taken indoors in poor lighting, but Flower still looks adorable in them!


----------



## horselady (20 May 2017)

That foal is so gorgeous! &#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56469; I am loving those ears!&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Fools Motto (20 May 2017)

Have they been out in the paddock yet? What does Six think of the new arrival? Just finding her so adorable.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 May 2017)

Oh my, those ears!!!  Simply adorable.  X


----------



## Evie91 (21 May 2017)

What a cutie! Been lurking on this thread, glad to hear foal arrive safely


----------



## atlantis (21 May 2017)

I've not been on HHO for some time and just read this whole thread in the night. Massive congrats she is a little beauty. Such a clever girl your mare is!!!


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 May 2017)

atlantis said:



			I've not been on HHO for some time and just read this whole thread in the night. Massive congrats she is a little beauty. Such a clever girl your mare is!!!
		
Click to expand...

nice to see you, how is your connie?  i


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 May 2017)

what a beautiful little girl,i dont see clydesdale but welsh looks more likely, big ears are usually a good sign, all the horses i have known with big ears have had lovely temperaments....please keep the pics coming


----------



## RubysGold (21 May 2017)

Oh my gosh! Those latest pictures are just adorable!!  
Both mum and baby are beautiful :-D


----------



## Nici (21 May 2017)

Squee, such a sweet foal! 
I can't help coming back to the thread for more info and pictures of Mary and Mayflower.


----------



## Sandstone1 (21 May 2017)

Would it be a idea to start a new thread for Mary and Mayflower? 
I think this thread has been well and truly answered!
Mary most certainly was in foal and not fat!
Such a beautiful mum and baby deserve a new thread to themselves!


----------



## maree t (21 May 2017)

Just got back from addington and looks like I missed all the fun . What a lovely pair , Mary looks very pleased with herself . Best wishes to you all


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 May 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## JJS (21 May 2017)

I let Mary and Mayflower outside for the first time today, and I'm now even more besotted than before! She's such a bold, inquisitive little baby - and so speedy! I got lots of beautiful photos, although I haven't uploaded them all to Photobucket yet. Here are two of my favourites


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 May 2017)

Gorgeous.  I bet they loved the freedom.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (21 May 2017)

Both pictures are lovely, shes certainly inherited mummy's photogenic gene


----------



## Doris68 (21 May 2017)

If there was a double "like" button - I would press it - twice!!


----------



## DabDab (22 May 2017)

Great pics....I'm not surprised you're besotted


----------



## DabDab (22 May 2017)

JJS said:



			Yes. The dealer runs a carriage driving business, and uses the stallion and his gelded full brother for weddings and so on. The stallion is also available for stud.

I'll add lots more pictures for all of you soon, but here's one to keep you going in the meantime. I'm so glad you all love her as much as I do!  






Click to expand...

Sorry, missed this. That's a shame that it's owned by the same dealer, was thinking that if he's at stud having been sold by the dealer then you could have asked for a DNA check. Ah well


----------



## Wagtail (22 May 2017)

JJS said:



			I let Mary and Mayflower outside for the first time today, and I'm now even more besotted than before! She's such a bold, inquisitive little baby - and so speedy! I got lots of beautiful photos, although I haven't uploaded them all to Photobucket yet. Here are two of my favourites  












Click to expand...

She has to be one of the best looking foals I have ever seen. You must be over the moon with her!


----------



## Sandstone1 (22 May 2017)

She's so gorgeous!  Will she stay that colour do you think?   I'm not a expert on colours but know that they sometimes change as they get older ie black can change to grey etc.


----------



## LadySam (22 May 2017)

She really is a perfect little thing.  Mary looks as though motherhood quite agrees with her.


----------



## Amye (22 May 2017)

Such a beautiful foaly! You must be so proud. Glad they're both doing well


----------



## Feival (22 May 2017)

Would you pm me the dealer website for the stallion as im looking for something to put Winnie to and Mayflower is perfect &#128525;


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 May 2017)

Mayflower is utterly adorable, and Mary is the perfect new mum.

Congrats to you, OP, for taking this surprise in your stride, and I wish you many happy years with the pair of them, along with your two retired boys.


----------



## SEL (22 May 2017)

That is one gorgeous foal - I am in love with those ears!!


----------



## JJS (22 May 2017)

Wagtail said:



			She has to be one of the best looking foals I have ever seen. You must be over the moon with her!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, Wagtail! I couldn't have gotten a more perfect baby if I'd had her made to order.


----------



## JJS (22 May 2017)

Sandstone1 said:



			She's so gorgeous!  Will she stay that colour do you think?   I'm not a expert on colours but know that they sometimes change as they get older ie black can change to grey etc.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, she'll stay bay. She has three white socks anyway, but that back right leg will darken to black as she gets older


----------



## JJS (22 May 2017)

Feival said:



			Would you pm me the dealer website for the stallion as im looking for something to put Winnie to and Mayflower is perfect &#128525;
		
Click to expand...

No need! I can now introduce all of you to him as I've just had it confirmed. Her daddy is indeed the very scrumptious Tresorya Llyw Sulien, so Mayflower can now be properly registered as a Welsh part-bred!


----------



## Annagain (22 May 2017)

He is VERY nice. Mary has impeccable taste.


----------



## meesha (22 May 2017)

That has to be the best bogof deal ever, Mayflower really is stunning, you must send breeders a picture if u haven't already, bet they would have kept her had they known what a beauty she was cooking (nice that they have confirmed sire) X


----------



## meesha (22 May 2017)

Is it too much to ask for a video? Pleeeease


----------



## JJS (22 May 2017)

meesha said:



			Is it too much to ask for a video? Pleeeease
		
Click to expand...

Normally I'd add a video, but the last one I put on Photobucket took two days to upload and stopped me from putting anything else up in the meantime, so I don't want that to happen again!


----------



## thegreenergrass (22 May 2017)

Just had a look at Tresorya Llyw Sulien breeding and Mayflower is related to Nebo Black Magic! (I know nothing about breeding/pedigree this is literally the only name I know hahaha. But it must be a big name if I know it!)


----------



## Sandstone1 (22 May 2017)

All most all  Welsh Ds have nebo black magic somewhere in their pedigree! Think he was used a lot.


----------



## RubysGold (22 May 2017)

Sire is beautiful!  
It's great that you will now be able to register Mayflower as partbred Welsh. 
You really struck gold when you bought Mary :-D


----------



## Annagain (22 May 2017)

Sandstone1 said:



			All most all  Welsh Ds have nebo black magic somewhere in their pedigree! Think he was used a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, he was a very lucky/tired stallion  .... He sired well over 100 foals (over 22 years) many of whom have gone one to be very prolific themselves. I'm quite surprised he only appears twice to be honest. He's often to be found 3 or 4 times in a 5 generation pedigree!  

I'm not surprised to see Llanarth Braint in there. He's just as prolific and usually appears in a palomino's ancestry.


----------



## Jennie951 (22 May 2017)

Not only is she is absolutely beautiful, but I now want ten of them!


----------



## JJS (22 May 2017)

Jennie951 said:



			Not only is she is absolutely beautiful, but I now want ten of them!
		
Click to expand...

I'd have ten of her too, but I don't fancy going through all of the worry and stress leading up to her arrival again anytime soon!


----------



## thegreenergrass (22 May 2017)

Sandstone1 said:



			All most all  Welsh Ds have nebo black magic somewhere in their pedigree! Think he was used a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Awhh, that's shown me to talk about breeding then!! He was absolutely gorgeous though.


----------



## Baroque (22 May 2017)

Credit to Mary's seller that they have confirmed the sire so you can register that cracking filly as part welsh. If I was his owner I'd want to be able to claim Mayflower for my lad too! She has two traits I love to see in a baby; generous ears and the kindest eye imaginable. That's a head I would love to see over a door every morning


----------



## DabDab (22 May 2017)

Great news that they've confirmed the sire for you, so glad they finally came round to it! 
That guy and Mary are actually a really nice mix (if you didn't already have the result and know it was a good one I mean), will be so interesting for you to see how Mayflower turns out.
I know it's early days, but are you thinking you might keep her?


----------



## JJS (22 May 2017)

DabDab said:



			Great news that they've confirmed the sire for you, so glad they finally came round to it! 
That guy and Mary are actually a really nice mix (if you didn't already have the result and know it was a good one I mean), will be so interesting for you to see how Mayflower turns out.
I know it's early days, but are you thinking you might keep her?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, she'll definitely be staying! All of our horses have a home for life, and little Mayflower will be no exception


----------



## DabDab (22 May 2017)

JJS said:



			Yep, she'll definitely be staying! All of our horses have a home for life, and little Mayflower will be no exception 

Click to expand...

Naw, shucks, you've made me feel all gooey inside 
But as far as bogofs go, she's a pretty damn smart one.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (22 May 2017)

She  is just stunning!!! I did say you would be fine. As I said before my bogoff was my horse of a life time. Everything she is and will be, you will influence, she will be yours( and you hers) in a way that no bought horse will ever be. Enjoy the foal bit, it goes so quickly and they develop so fast. Welcome little Mayflower , what a pretty girl you are.


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 May 2017)

she looks absolutely beautiful....you must be so proud of mary,  she picked a good daddy....


----------



## JJS (22 May 2017)

For those who can see Instagram videos, here's one of Mary and Mayflower having a zoom this evening.

https://instagram.com/p/BUaB7EEgETq/

Plus lots and lots of pictures!


----------



## dozzie (22 May 2017)

Lovely foalie.  Glad it all went ok.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (22 May 2017)

Puddle :biggrin3:


----------



## cobgoblin (22 May 2017)

I love the way Mayflower always looks as though she's outlined in white.


----------



## meesha (22 May 2017)

Thank u so much for sharing, she really is just sooooo gorgeous and strapping, those long legs!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 May 2017)

She's outstanding!!! And so busy lol
You are very lucky xxx


----------



## smellsofhorse (22 May 2017)

She is soooo cute.

Congratulations!


----------



## Nici (23 May 2017)

JJS said:



			For those who can see Instagram videos, here's one of Mary and Mayflower having a zoom this evening.

https://instagram.com/p/BUaB7EEgETq/

Plus lots and lots of pictures!
		
Click to expand...

My Pomeranian is following you on instagram now


----------



## JJS (23 May 2017)

Nici said:



			My Pomeranian is following you on instagram now 

Click to expand...

He's adorable!


----------



## horselady (23 May 2017)

Oh, mayflower gets cuter every time I see her! &#10084;&#65039;&#65039;


----------



## Feival (23 May 2017)

Im following you on Insta now too.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (23 May 2017)

Me too, you're going to be flooded with horse and hound Mayflower fans &#128514;


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 May 2017)

lovely bouncy girl,  she is looking great


----------



## Nici (23 May 2017)

JJS said:



			He's adorable!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! 
So are your four-legged friends and you look lovely.


----------



## Andalucian (23 May 2017)

We'll chosen Mary, he's rather handsome. Cracking bogof deal, so pleased for you.


----------



## JJS (23 May 2017)

Every day I love her more! She's just so beautiful and friendly and full of life.



















I really do adore her


----------



## ElleSkywalker (23 May 2017)

That beard! She's so cute! I want to smoosh her   (and kiss Marys nose)


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (23 May 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			That beard! She's so cute! I want to smoosh her   (and kiss Marys nose)
		
Click to expand...

I'll have to second that!!!


----------



## McFluff (23 May 2017)

Those ears - adorable. She looks like she's full of character


----------



## JJS (23 May 2017)

McFluff said:



			Those ears - adorable. She looks like she's full of character 

Click to expand...

She is! She's definitely got her daddy's Welsh spirit. I thought she'd be as quiet and laid-back as her mum, but she's the absolute opposite!


----------



## jumbyjack (23 May 2017)

Well isn't she just gorgeous, clever Mary!


----------



## meleeka (24 May 2017)

She really is perfect


----------



## buddylove (24 May 2017)

Had a little Google and see dad isn't small either, so you could well have got yourself a decent sized future mount there. Mine is part bred Welsh by a section D - dad is 14hh, mum around 16hh and my boy finished at 15.3hh &#128513;


----------



## JJS (24 May 2017)

buddylove said:



			Had a little Google and see dad isn't small either, so you could well have got yourself a decent sized future mount there. Mine is part bred Welsh by a section D - dad is 14hh, mum around 16hh and my boy finished at 15.3hh &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Looking at her, I think she'll probably mature to around her mum's height or ever so slightly bigger, which is just perfect for me


----------



## chaps89 (24 May 2017)

What a gorgeous adorable 'mistake' Her ears are just scrummy!


----------



## JJS (26 May 2017)

So today was little Flower's first time in the big field. Although she's been turned out in a small strip that we usually use as a walkway, I've been reluctant to chuck them out in a space with horses on every side for fear of someone getting through. 

But today was the day! The rest of our motley crew all found it very exciting, but Flower was unperturbed! After her usual antics... 













... she finally stopped for some bum scratches. 







After everyone had calmed down a little, and most of the boys had gone off to graze again, Mary was even convinced to take her off to meet her Uncle Tudor and Aunty Shanti...







... although she made it abundantly clear to both of them that touching distance was definitely too close! 







Another day or two and we'll have them out full-time


----------



## Remi'sMum (26 May 2017)

Just too gorgeous for words &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Durhamchance (26 May 2017)

Lovely update! So glad to see she's doing so well


----------



## On the Hoof (26 May 2017)

simply gorgeous


----------



## meleeka (26 May 2017)

It looks Idyllic  They are lucky girls no wonder she looks so happy.


----------



## Lintel (26 May 2017)

Aww what a wee gem so happy to see them both put enjoying the sun!


----------



## claracanter (26 May 2017)

She is adorable


----------



## DabDab (26 May 2017)

Very exciting
Wow, doesn't Mary have nice movement


----------



## SEL (26 May 2017)

You have got a really, really nice foal there! Think she's going to be taller than mum when she grows into those legs!

(getting a wee bit broody looking at these photos and sort of wishing I could have an accidental 4-legged baby turn up!)


----------



## Cecile (26 May 2017)

How happy and well they all look.
Mary is gorgeous, Flower is just ahhhhh!
Your smile says it all.  I doubt I would get very much done if they were in my paddock


----------



## splashgirl45 (26 May 2017)

lovely pics


----------



## Wagtail (26 May 2017)

This. Flower is one super foal. I can't stop looking at her.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 May 2017)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (26 May 2017)

She's fabulous &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 May 2017)

She's scrummy.


----------



## shirl62 (27 May 2017)

Is there such a thing as having too many baby pics....Nooooooooo...Mummy and baby are so beautiful


----------



## Crugeran Celt (28 May 2017)

What a beauty, just gorgeous.


----------



## JJS (28 May 2017)

Nine days old now and she's growing like a weed!


----------



## Regandal (28 May 2017)

Look at those legs! !  She is one pretty foal.


----------



## JJS (28 May 2017)

Regandal said:



			Look at those legs! !  She is one pretty foal.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I certainly think so


----------



## ElleSkywalker (29 May 2017)

Naw she has a Sheepy friend  gorgeous girls


----------



## MeltingSnowflake (29 May 2017)

supermodel legs! :wink4:


----------



## Wagtail (29 May 2017)

I think she's actually going to be very dark when she sheads that foal coat. Possibly a very deep, rich seal brown (my favourite colour).


----------



## Po Knee (29 May 2017)

Just look at how stunningly clean the lovely Mary is!! 

Flower has all the advantages of gorgeousness genes from both parents - she is a very lucky girl to be born to such beauty 

JJS I can easily see why you are besotted by the pair of them.


----------



## JJS (29 May 2017)

Wagtail said:



			I think she's actually going to be very dark when she sheads that foal coat. Possibly a very deep, rich seal brown (my favourite colour).
		
Click to expand...

If she is, she'll be my fourth seal brown! My first mare and horse of a lifetime was, a gelding I had on loan was the same, and so is my lovely Tudor. A little variety would have been nice, but I do seem to attract the seals


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (29 May 2017)

She really is super...the best BOGOF ever!!!


----------



## JJS (30 May 2017)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			She really is super...the best BOGOF ever!!!
		
Click to expand...

Mary and me certainly think so!


----------



## meesha (30 May 2017)

That has brightened up my morning!  How on earth r u managing to get anything done JJS, I bet I could literally watch  mayflower 24/7.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (30 May 2017)

I've said it before , I'm no doubt going to say it again.....


Lucky you ! 

She  is stunning !


----------



## cobsarefab (30 May 2017)

Been following this thread from the beginning. Welll done Mary, congratulations JJS! I think I'm in love with mayflower &#128525;


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 May 2017)

that foalie is looking even more scrummy,  she is the type i would like but im too old to have a youngster now...you are very lucky to get such a good BOGOF......enjoy!!!!


----------



## tallyho! (30 May 2017)

Truly a cracking foal you are Mayflower!


----------



## JJS (30 May 2017)

splashgirl45 said:



			that foalie is looking even more scrummy,  she is the type i would like but im too old to have a youngster now...you are very lucky to get such a good BOGOF......enjoy!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Every day she looks bigger and more beautiful! I swear you can almost see her growing as you look at her! 







She's just starting to show an interest in her mummy's food now too, although she still prefers playing with it rather than eating it


----------



## fabbydo (30 May 2017)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Merrymoles (30 May 2017)

Picture of health! Go Mayflower!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 May 2017)

She's growing nicely.


----------



## iknowmyvalue (30 May 2017)

She's just so lovely! I'm sure she's going to be a stunner


----------



## splashgirl45 (31 May 2017)

she is looking better every photo....lovely big bum as well...


----------



## JJS (31 May 2017)

splashgirl45 said:



			she is looking better every photo....lovely big bum as well...
		
Click to expand...

It is a very peachy bottom! She's a proper chunky monkey.


----------



## MuddyMonster (2 June 2017)

I missed this thread the first time, but have spent a lovely hour or so reading it. 

Gosh, what an adventure you've had - from the is she, isn't she, the waiting & dear old Six & Tusort too.  Mary is beautiful & Mayflower is a cracking foal &#128525; 

I think you've been incredibly blessed & they are an absolute credit to you. You should be very, very proud of yourself & your herd.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (2 June 2017)

Wow she's growing super fast!!! Beautiful girlie xx


----------



## JJS (3 June 2017)

MuddyMonster said:



			I missed this thread the first time, but have spent a lovely hour or so reading it. 

Gosh, what an adventure you've had - from the is she, isn't she, the waiting & dear old Six & Tusort too.  Mary is beautiful & Mayflower is a cracking foal &#128525; 

I think you've been incredibly blessed & they are an absolute credit to you. You should be very, very proud of yourself & your herd.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, MuddyMonster - what a lovely thing to say! I certainly am proud of them


----------

